# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2018



## david 6 (1 Nov 2018 às 01:45)

6.6ºC a descer rápido


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2018 às 02:58)

Bem incrível, 5 graus a esta hora aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer. pode ainda descer mais, impressionante o frio na rua...


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2018 às 08:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2018 às 08:48)

Bom dia, aqui o 1º dia de Novembro começou logo com um sol bem bonito, embora o nevoeiro pouco denso ainda permaneça.
Muita humidade presente no ar.
8.6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2018 às 11:07)

Bom dia
Novembro começa com mínima bem fresquinha, *7,4ºC *
O dia iniciou-se com céu limpo, mas agora está a começar a nublar-se por nuvens altas, médias e também algumas baixas. 

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 76%
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## remember (1 Nov 2018 às 12:54)

Bom dia, 

Novembro começa com mínima de 9.3°C.
Depois de uma caminhada nota-se bem que está um dia bem ameno, 19.8°C actuais com 63% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.

É com cada formiga... E bastantes voadoras também, deve ser da chuva

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

remember disse:


> É com cada formiga... E bastantes voadoras também, deve ser da chuva


É típico nesta época aparecerem formigas de asa durante os dias amenos após as primeiras chuvas do outono  O povo mais antigo daqui da região costuma apanhar estes bichos para os colocarem na ratoeira e, consequentemente, apanhar pássaros.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2018 às 13:47)

remember disse:


> É com cada formiga... E bastantes voadoras também, deve ser da chuva


Sim, é! Tal como já foi referido anteriormente, aparecem normalmente após as primeiras chuvas a sério de Outono. Aqui já tivemos a nossa dose, 2 dias após a passagem da Leslie pois foi quando choveu significativamente pela primeira vez após a época seca.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Nov 2018 às 14:05)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 17.9°c e 76%HR. 
A máxima até ao momento é de 18.2°c pelas 12:23. 
A mínima foi mais alta do que esperava, não desceu dos 10°c, ficou pelos 10.1°c pelas 7:31. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

Boa tarde 
Dia calmo até agora. 
17,6°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2018 às 15:37)

E depois de uns dias de chuva e de céu nubaldo, esta tarde segue, com céu praticamente limpo, e com uma temperatura bastante agradável.
18.4ºC
Por aqui as formigas de asas estão em força, por todo o lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 16:22)

Aqui está a ficar muito escuro, até parece que vai começar a chover... mas penso que isso é só mais logo. Entretanto no litoral norte já chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

Céu fechado e escuro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fsl (1 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Dia agradável em Nova Oeiras:

*Informação méteo referente à Estação Nova-Oeiras*
*Temperatura atual e evolução (últimas 24 horas);  Precipitação acumulada desde as zero horas.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2018 às 18:23)

Dia soalheiro por aqui. A mínima foi a mais baixa destes dias: *8,1ºC*.

Nuvens lenticulares a Sudeste ao entardecer.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2018 às 18:28)

pôr do sol em Coruche


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Nov 2018 às 19:01)

Bem parece que o nevoeiro matinal hoje afinal não foi só por aqui, em Coruche também.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2018 às 19:22)

Boas,

Esta manhã na Peninha,Sintra.
Cota 460 mts.
Apenas vento fraco a moderado.
Estavam 13 graus.
Literalmente nas nuvens.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2018 às 19:51)

1º de Novembro com mínima de *8ºC*, nem Outubro teve tão baixa. 
Máxima de *18,3ºC*, um bocado a reconfortar por causa do dia de ontem.


----------



## RStorm (1 Nov 2018 às 20:33)

Boa Tarde

A nebulosidade foi diminuindo ao longo dia, dando lugar a uma tarde amena e soalheira, excelente para compensar o dia de ontem 
Já se vai notando algum verde nos campos.

Extremos:
Mínima: *7,4ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *

T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## AJJ (1 Nov 2018 às 21:04)

Não é suposto isto so acontecer em zonas montanhosas ? Tirei a foto agora


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2018 às 21:29)

Morrinha por cá, nevoeiro cerrado na serra.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Dia soalheiro por aqui. A mínima foi a mais baixa destes dias: *8,1ºC*.
> 
> Nuvens lenticulares a Sudeste ao entardecer.


Que bonitas!  Adoro quando se juntam assim, umas em cima das outras


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

david 6 disse:


> pôr do sol em Coruche


Belíssimo, David


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 22:32)

Boa noite a todos. Por aqui está morrinha e nevoeiro cerrado. O chão já está bem molhado...


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2018 às 22:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Bem parece que o nevoeiro matinal hoje afinal não foi só por aqui, em Coruche também.



venham cá ver


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2018 às 22:45)

Nevoeiro e morrinha em conjunto por cá.
Tudo já molhado. Aquela acção da serra a funcionar.


----------



## remember (1 Nov 2018 às 22:56)

Boas,

Máxima de 20.5ºC e mínima de 9.3ºC.
Dia bem ameno, para compensar o de ontem, sigo com 15.1ºC, 86% de HR, 1022 hPa e vento fraco de Leste


----------



## Sanxito (1 Nov 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite.
Por cá o nevoeiro também vai chegando, a temperatura depois de ter estado pelos 14.5ºc segue agora nos 15.8ºc com 94%HR. Pela rua já está tudo molhado.
Vento nulo e pressão atmosférica a subir.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2018 às 23:21)

e já chove fraco por aqui, miudinha mas certa ha ja mais de meia hora...

Estranho que não aparece nada no radar...


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia,
Chove certinho por Peniche, há já um bom bocado. 
Quanto me levantei parecia ouvir chuva a bater na janela. Espreitei o radar do ipma mas nada mostra. Até que abri a janela e está realmente a chover moderado e cai certinha.
Dia de Finados chove quase sempre.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia

A mínima de hoje já foi mais alta, *14,0ºC*. 
O dia começa ameno e com céu parcialmente nublado. Houve bastante nevoeiro durante a madrugada que deixou o chão bem molhado. 

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: N / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## remember (2 Nov 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia, 

Amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo, mas à pouco começou a escurecer e está a chuviscar, mas é tão irrisório que mal acumula.

Mínima de 14.7°C, agora 18.4°C, 85% de HR e vento fraco de SE

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:05)

Bom dia a todos. Tem chovido bem por aqui. A chuva é fraca mas bastante persistente. Está tudo ensopado e os beirais correm bem. Ó nevoeiro cerrado mantêm-se.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:16)

Boas, 

Por cá estamos assim.


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2018 às 12:05)

Passou um aguaceiro fraco à pouco, que apesar de curto ainda conseguiu deixar *0,3 mm*.
Agora o céu está a começar a limpar e o vento rodou para NW e aumentou de intensidade.

T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 75%
Vento: NW / 16,2 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (2 Nov 2018 às 12:35)

Bom dia.
Por cá já entrámos na casa dos 20, seguimos com 20.1ºc e 79%HR.
A noite teve uma mínima elevada, como era de esperar, 15.1ºc pelas 6:56.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2018 às 13:03)

Por aqui este inicio de tarde, segue com céu praticamente nublado.
21.8ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 13:56)

Por aqui a morrinha continua e o nevoeiro também...


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2018 às 15:50)

Boa tarde 
Póvoa 17,6°C
79%
NW 10 a 15 Km/h
Cobertura a 7/8 estratocumulus e cumulus humilis.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (2 Nov 2018 às 15:50)

Por aqui tem chuviscado de vez em quando mas o céu agora está bastante escuro e as nuvens têm vindo a descer.
Temperatura actual 16°
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

Não chove mas o tempo continua húmido e o nevoeiro persiste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2018 às 17:04)

E a tarde era assim por volta das 14 horas, agora neste momento o céu está a ficar bem mais escuro.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2018 às 17:20)

Boas!

Manhã e início de tarde com muito chuvisco em Leiria 

De salientar que a temperatura está bem mais elevado do que no inicio da semana, em que esteve digna de Janeiro. 

Por agora muita nebulosidade baixa mas sem precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Bela subida na mínima: *14,1ºC*
Máxima:* 20,3ºC*

*0,5 mm* acumulados


----------



## remember (2 Nov 2018 às 18:23)

Boa tarde,

17.7°C, com 80% de HR, dia bastante húmido e pouco ventoso.

Fotos tiradas à pouco durante o treino.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (2 Nov 2018 às 18:44)

Boa tarde

Céu da Arruda, 16 graus, não estava a chover, mas quase.






Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2018 às 19:51)

O céu voltou a encobrir ao inicio da tarde e assim tem permanecido até agora.
O vento rodou para W e tem soprado moderado.

Extremos:
Mínima: *14,0ºC *
Máxima: *19,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: W / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

Aqui está de novo morrinha e nevoeiro desde as 20h. Tempo muito húmido.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2018 às 08:30)

A manhã aqui acordou com muita humidade, mas já está um sol bem bonito, a neblina permanece em alguns vales.
13.8ºC.


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2018 às 09:02)

Bom dia

Mínima igual à de ontem: *14,0ºC *
A manhã segue com céu encoberto e vento fraco de Sul. 

T. Atual: *14,3ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: S / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 12:42)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui o tempo está fechado, com nevoeiro e húmido. Dia fresco e desagradável...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2018 às 14:19)

A manhã era assim ás 9 horas, este é um "miradouro", que tenho aqui a 50 metros de casa.
Pouco depois fui até Torres Novas, acompanhar uma saída de campo do Projecto Rios, organizado pela Associação de Defesa do Património de Torres Novas, onde fizémos a monitorização da água, e a limpeza de lixo junto ao seu leito, houve ainda tempo para interpretar e identificar a fauna e flora circundante.






Nogueiras bastante antigas, num pequeno vale, junto ao Rio Almonda.






Ponte sobre o rio, junto ao Minho da Cova.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 16:29)

Que dia chato... 









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Boa Tarde

O dia de hoje foi marcado pelo céu nublado, temporariamente com boas abertas durante a tarde.
O vento rodou para N e aumentou de intensidade.

Extremos:
Mínima: *14,0ºC *
Máxima: *17,2ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: N / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Nov 2018 às 22:54)

Boa noite pessoal,

Depois de uma manhã bastante húmida e fria comparando com o dia de Sexta, a tarde lá se foi tornando amena apesar da nebulosidade! Amanhã regressa a chuvinha 

Extremos do dia:

Mínima -13.6°c
Máxima - 19.1°c
Tatual- 13.5°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Nov 2018 às 23:13)

Boas.
Por cá a noite segue com 13.5ºc e 86%HR e vento nulo.
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes.
Tmin. 13.5ºc (Actual)
Tmax. 18.6ºc


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2018 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 19.5ºC e mínima de 13.4ºC atingida à momentos.
Agora sigo com 13.5ºC, 82% de HR e vento fraco de SE.
A estação para a semana diz que chove, terça, quarta, quinta e sexta.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 10:00)

Esta manhã segue com céu nubaldo, e com muita humidade.
14.1ºC.


----------



## RStorm (4 Nov 2018 às 11:53)

Bom dia

A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *12,3ºC*. 
A de hoje foi registada ao inicio da madrugada *11,1ºC*, antes da chegada da nebulosidade. 
Por agora sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco de Sul, a antever a chuvinha prevista para mais logo 

T. Atual: *18,0ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 13:01)

A frente acaba de chegar aqui. Já chove moderado... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 13:21)

Aqui acabou de chegar a chuva "tipo spray".


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2018 às 13:50)

Na A1 Sacavém, para sul está assim. 
Já caiu chuva fraca na Póvoa. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:02)

Chuva moderada a forte agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:56)

A tarde segue com aguaceiros fracos, e por vezes moderados.


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Boa tarde.
Começou a chover há pouco mais de 1/2 hora, vamos ver quanto rende o dia.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Nov 2018 às 15:45)

Boa Tarde. 
Por cá começou a chover pelas 15:30, sensivelmente. 
Sigo com com 15.8°c e 91%HR, a temperatura está em descida. O acumulado de precipitação é de 0.8 mm tendo o vento atingido os 35 Km/h.
O meu Amora vai vencendo 2-0. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:53)

4 mm por cá.
Chove fraco.


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2018 às 16:09)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Chove desde as 13h15m. Alternando entre chuva fraca a moderada. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:11)

finalmente chuva de jeito


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2018 às 16:11)

Depois de uma manhã Outonal onde deu para passear pela serra, a tarde promete uma boa rega! Começa agora a chover, vamos ver! Espero a volta dos 4 a 5 mm, vamos ver Mais logo coloco algumas fotos do passeio

Tatual: 15.2°c , 83% de HR , e vento moderado de Sul.




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (4 Nov 2018 às 16:34)

Aqui pela Venda tem estado de chuva o dia todo, tocada a vento, e já se nota a temperatura a baixar novamente. 13° neste momento e este é o panorama lá fora. (desculpem a preguiça e não ter ido à janela mas sofá, manta, aquecedor e gatos foram mais fortes que eu ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (4 Nov 2018 às 16:46)

Por cá a chuva parou, estou com 2.8 mm e o rate max foi de 22.0 mm/h.
A temperatura está nos mesmo 15.8ºc e a HR vai subindo, 96%.
@Rachie a culpa é sempre dos gatos, cá por casa é igual.. Lol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:49)

A chuva continua certinha, ainda para mais já tenho as favas semeadas, por isso pode chover que eu deixo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

Frente quente faz-se sentir, já vamos em *6 mm* acumulados. Que venha a frente fria e os pós. 

Mínima: *10,7ºC*
Máxima: *17,8ºC
*
Acumulado anual já vai em *704 mm*, ultrapassando o de 2017 (477 mm), 2016 (703 mm) e 2015 (550 mm)! 

Relembrando:
Há um ano e um dia atrás, (3 de Nov. de 2017) estava a ter o dia mais chuvoso do ano passado. Foram *46 mm *e dos dias com mais trovoada por Lisboa. *Aqui* fica uma página do tópico do ano passado.


----------



## Luis Filipe (4 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Chuva fraca aqui pela Bobadela desde as 15 horas. Vento fraco a moderado é como esta o tempo por aqui neste momento.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2018 às 18:01)

Eh bela chuvada que está a cair neste momento. 
Até tive que interromper o meu estudo para vos informar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:41)

A chuva parou por agora, tendo em conta que começou a chover por volta da 1 da tarde, dando lugar ao vento fraco a moderado.
14.7ºC

6.35 mm de acumulado


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A chuva parou por agora, tendo em conta que começou a chover por volta da 1 da tarde, e só á pouco tempo, dando lugar ao vento fraco a moderado.
> 14.7ºC
> 
> 6.35 mm de acumulado


Agora é que ela vem mais forte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Agora é que ela vem mais forte!



Venha ela, pelo menos, o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:57)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2018 às 19:02)

Chove bem neste momento em Coimbra. Esta é a segunda frente da tarde, a primeira deixou 7,3mm acumulados. 
11,7mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora!


Continua e foi-se a TV!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:22)

Boas,

Vai chovendo, 6 mm por cá.
Notável o efeito orografico da serra, 13 mm no Penedo  e 14 mm em Galamares.
Galamares é sempre mais incrível, pois está em fundo de vale mas tem sempre acumulados elevados, há ali qualquer efeito orografico devido a proximidade da vertente norte da serra-zona de Monserrate.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Continua e foi-se a TV!


Ainda chove bem mas mais moderado...


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:26)

Boa noite.
Pensava que já tinha chovido tudo, afinal está a cair um valente aguaceiro , 8mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ainda chove bem mas mais moderado...



Começou agora novamente a chover, é sempre bom para a pilha do composto, que ainda está muito seca.
Aguaceiros moderados a deixarem um bom acumulado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 19:28)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite.
> Pensava que já tinha chovido tudo, afinal está a cair um valente aguaceiro , 8mm acumulados.


Ainda vem bastante...


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Nov 2018 às 19:55)

Boa noite tarde marcada por períodos de chuva fraca a moderada e pontualmente forte ao inicio da noite.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Acalmia temporária. Vem mais uma frente a caminho. 

16mm acumulados

Belas frentes


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:04)

chove bem agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:24)

Chuva forte outra vez...

Edit: Aumenta o vento. Ouve-se dentro de casa...


----------



## Toby (4 Nov 2018 às 20:29)

Boa noite,

9.4mm 96% 12.3°

o vento levanta-se e chuva, não um tempo para os meus maracudja mas para cultivar:









Legumes típicos belga


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2018 às 20:36)

Vento intensificou-se bastante nos últimos instantes. Chove fraco com 14,5ºC.


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2018 às 20:39)

Boas pessoal,

15.5°C, 91% de HR, vento fraco de SSO.
5.2 mm até agora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:55)

2º frente fria parece chegar, *9,5 mm* já acumulados. *13,6ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 21:24)

Volta a chover com mais intensidade...


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

tem estado a chover por aqui com maior ou menor intensidade durante horas, continua chuva fraca e o vento está a aumentar!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

Eheh Verdade, mas maracujá também não é um típico fruto tuga..bastante exótico  



Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 9.4mm 96% 12.3°
> 
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 21:56)

Chove bem aqui e aumenta o vento!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2018 às 22:17)

Acumulado dentro do previsto, 4.6mm Pouca, mas honrrada Venha lá o pós-frontal 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bem aqui e aumenta o vento!


Já está a parar. Agora venha o pós-frontal...


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2018 às 22:47)

Parece que vou ficar pelos 10mm de acumulado. Temperatura 12,6ºC.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

Chuva fortíssima! Com granizo! Até parece fazer fumo 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2018 às 23:28)

24,6mm acumulados. Bela rega. Os ribeiros já correm, finalmente. 

Entramos agora em regime de aguaceiros.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2018 às 23:30)

Ficam então algumas fotos do passeio Outonal desta manhã  Neste momento estão 12.6ºc.




IMG_2645 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2633 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2655 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2639 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





IMG_2657 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2641 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2653 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





IMG_2659 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2018 às 23:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ficam então algumas fotos do passeio Outonal desta manhã  Neste momento estão 12.6ºc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindas!  Como adoro o Outono...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2018 às 23:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Lindas!  Como adoro o Outono...



É sem dúvida a minha estação preferida! Obrigado, apesar da luz não estar muito favorável para ,foi um passeio maravilho! Estas cores deixam.me


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2018 às 23:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É sem dúvida a minha estação preferida! Obrigado, apesar da luz não estar muito favorável para ,foi um passeio maravilho! Estas cores deixam.me



Somos dois, adoro as cores do outono hehe a app da estação dizia 10.1 mm de previsão, mas ficou-se pelos 5.4 mm.
Agora, temperatura a descer com 13.3ºC, 87% de HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## meko60 (4 Nov 2018 às 23:59)

10mm por hoje  .


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2018 às 00:55)

6.8mm acumulado ontem


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 08:17)

Bom dia a todos! Mais um aguaceiro muito forte! Ás 6h10 acordei com a chuva torrencial e desde aí que se sucedem os aguaceiros muito fortes. Também já ouvi trovoada. Tem chovido mesmo muito... até tive sem TV até ás 8h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 08:27)

Algumas fotos para ilustrar estes aguaceiros fortes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 08:30)

Esta manhã começou com aguaceiros moderados a assim continua ainda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 08:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esta manhã começou com aguaceiros moderados a assim continua ainda.


Prepara-te que eles vão a caminho! Não imaginas o que chove aqui, mesmo muito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 08:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Prepara-te que eles vão a caminho! Não imaginas o que chove aqui, mesmo muito!


´

O radar está bem animado, vejo já o céu muito escuro aí sobre a zona da serra.


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2018 às 09:41)

Bom dia

A frente de ontem deixou um acumulado de *6,3 mm*. 
Por agora, a manhã segue com sol e belas torres no horizonte  O acumulado do dia segue nos *0,6 mm*.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *11,1ºC *
Máxima: *18,9ºC *
Acumulado: *6,3 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *11,3ºC *
T. Atual: *12,6ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (5 Nov 2018 às 09:48)

Bom dia!
O acumulado de hoje vai nos 3,6mm e a temperatura é de 12ºC.Venha lá o pós frontal com mais uns aguaceiros e fresquinho.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2018 às 09:52)

incrível o que tem chovido por aqui, é com cada carga...pena mesmo é que não tenho valores de acumulado.. damm


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 09:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ficam então algumas fotos do passeio Outonal desta manhã  Neste momento estão 12.6ºc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O outono é lindo! 
Belíssimas, Ricardo; as murtas na sexta foto estão com umas bagas formidáveis  E os sanguinhos também 
Está na hora de ir para o monte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 10:13)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros fortes... agora mais um! Chove que se farta, até fica opaco!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 10:14)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros fortes... agora mais um! Chove que se farta, até fica opaco!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 11:05)

Aqui por entre alguma aberta com sol, os aguaceiros moderados tem marcado presença ao longo desta manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 11:44)

Mais um aguaceiro muito forte agora. Isto é que é chover!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 11:54)

Que grande granizada agora, um trovão também! 


















Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2018 às 12:30)

Por aqui ainda só contabilizei um aguaceiro fraco desde o meu último post, nem chegou a acumular...
Muitas torres nos arredores, mas tem passado tudo ao lado...

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 68%
Vento: N / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 12:35)

A manhã continua com períodos de aguaceiros, e com umas abertas, que duram poucos minutos, está tudo muito molhado.
Muita água anda lá pela Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2018 às 12:40)

cara feia a chegar


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2018 às 12:47)

david 6 disse:


> cara feia a chegar



Correcção: Cara linda!


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2018 às 12:49)

Boas!

Manhã fresca e com aguaceiros em Leiria! 

Com o avançar da manhã os aguaceiros têm se tornado mais espaçados, dando lugar a algumas abertas em que o Sol aparece. 

Cerca de 10-15mm acumulados nas estações aqui da zona.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2018 às 12:56)

o cara feia passou ao lado  mas deixou isto:


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2018 às 13:21)

Boas

4 mm por cá. 

Ontem já notei a serra com mais água, principalmente na vertente norte arredores de Colares. Felizmente amanhã vem mais uns bons mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2018 às 13:27)

Boa tarde 
Típicos aguaceiros intercalados por grandes abertas nesta corrente pós-frontal de NW (Vento 15 a 20 Km/h com rajadas).
13,5°C
66%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2018 às 13:40)

Este Cb deve ter granizo, a formação da bigorna foi muito rápida. 
A SSE da Póvoa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 13:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro muito forte agora. Isto é que é chover!


E continuam... mais um!


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2018 às 13:51)

Passou um aguaceiro moderado há cerca de meia-hora atrás, que elevou o acumulado do dia para *0,9 mm *e trouxe umas boas rajadas de vento. 

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: NW / 13 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2018 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!
A manhã foi de aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Deixo uma foto de um aguaceiro, tirada às 9:45, perto do Colombo:





Tive que correr para não apanhar uma molha. 
A partir do início da tarde a frequência dos aguaceiros diminuiu bastante.


----------



## fhff (5 Nov 2018 às 14:46)

18 mm acumulados desde sexta feira..., por Sintra.... Nada mal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2018 às 15:59)

Mínima: *9,2ºC*
Máxima: *16,5ºC*

Acumulado: *3,3 mm*

Amanhã ao final do dia temos mais uma entrada atlântica, e depois outra na quinta...e no fim de semana outra!  Flashbacks de Março, belo mês.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

acabou passar aguaceiro sigo com 3.4mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

A tarde aguentou-se sem chover, mas manteve-se o céu nublado.
A partir de hoje está aberta a campanha da azeitona , que deve durar as próximas 3 semanas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

Mais um forte aguaceiro agora!


----------



## Rachie (5 Nov 2018 às 19:12)

Esta madrugada (não sei a que horas) acordei com umas rajadas de vento fortíssimas, felizmente não duraram muito tempo.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes, alternados com céu muito nublado e períodos de sol até bastante forte. Dia típico de Outono diria. A temperatura actual ronda os 11°

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Nov 2018 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que grande granizada agora, um trovão também!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ai a fruta!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Ai a fruta!


Pois é... mas eu penso que não vai haver grande problema porque tenho o cuidado de apanhar a fruta quando começa a ficar madura, principalmente os araçás e feijoas...


----------



## Harry Potter (5 Nov 2018 às 21:06)

Q


luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Mais um aguaceiro muito forte! Ás 6h10 acordei com a chuva torrencial e desde aí que se sucedem os aguaceiros muito fortes. Também já ouvi trovoada. Tem chovido mesmo muito... até tive sem TV até ás 8h.



Qual é o operador de TV? Aqui quando falha é normalmente a eletricidade, mas é raro, aqui não costuma estar mau tempo como em alguns pontos


----------



## criz0r (5 Nov 2018 às 21:10)

Boa noite,

Dia de aguaceiros moderados apenas no período de manhã. Apesar dos acumulados modestos, deu para lavar as vistas com uns céus fantásticos.
Ambiente frio e húmido lá fora neste momento. *12,9ºC* e vento bem frio que nem parece ser do quadrante Sul.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

Boa noite.
Por cá o dia teve os seguintes registos.
Tmin. 10.7ºc (5:36)
Tmax. 16.5ºc (14:32)
Precip. 1.2 mm (Rate Max. 5.6 mm/h)

Agora sigo com 12.1ºc e 82%HR.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 23:25)

Harry Potter disse:


> Q
> 
> 
> Qual é o operador de TV? Aqui quando falha é normalmente a eletricidade, mas é raro, aqui não costuma estar mau tempo como em alguns pontos


O meu é o meo por satélite. A falha é só do sinal da TV. 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Nov 2018 às 23:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meu é o meo por satélite. A falha é só do sinal da TV.
> 
> Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk



Pois, por satélite é normal isso acontecer, basta chover um pouco mais para o sinal desaparecer ou deteriorar-se.
Máxima de 18.7 e mínima actual de 10.9ºC, 84% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.
Choveu apenas 0.6 mm, está um frio que até corta


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2018 às 23:36)

Dia de aguaceiros, sobretudo na parte da manhã, devido ao regime pós-frontal.

Mínima de *9,4ºC* registada já esta noite, antes disso tinha sido de 10,2ºC. Sigo agora com 10,1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2018 às 02:33)

Sigo com *8,4ºC *com vento nulo e céu praticamente limpo, se continuar assim vou ter a mínima mais baixa desde há muito tempo...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 11:39)

João Pedro disse:


> O outono é lindo!
> Belíssimas, Ricardo; as murtas na sexta foto estão com umas bagas formidáveis  E os sanguinhos também
> Está na hora de ir para o monte...




E não viste tu os medronheiros  A serra está linda , já se nota bem o efeito das primeiras chuvas , e que tanto precisava! Ontem aproveitei a tarde livre e fui fazer mais um passeio , acho muito bem que faças o mesmo sim , o que não te faltam por ai são montes belíssimos  Ontem ainda acumulei *0.6mm* fruto de dois aguaceiros fracos, hoje o dia segue ameno com *18.1ºc* , e vento moderado de *Sul*!
A noite promete trazer mais chuvinha , e esse parece ser o mote para os próximos tempos  Deixo umas fotos do dia de ontem 




IMG_2672 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2671 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2682 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2688 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2690 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2691 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2693 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2695 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2697 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2698 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2700 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2018 às 11:59)

Boas!

Céus encobertos em Leiria, sem precipitação e com algum vento fraco.

Por agora temos 15/16ºC por aqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 11:59)

Olá a todos! Por aqui escureceu bastante e está mais vento....


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2018 às 12:18)

Bom dia.
Começou a chover.


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2018 às 13:13)

Bom dia

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, mas encobriu logo após o final da manhã. Mais logo, cá espero mais uma boa pinga 
O resto da tarde de ontem foi soalheira e com poucas nuvens, apenas registei mais um aguaceiro fraco ao final da tarde que elevou o acumulado do dia para os *1,2 mm*.

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *11,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *
Acumulado: *1,2 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *9,5ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (6 Nov 2018 às 13:22)

Boa tarde.
Por cá já caíram umas pingas, foi um aguaceiro de curta duração e não chegou a acumular. 
Sigo com céu nublado, 17.6°c e 73%HR. 

Tmin 10.4°c
Tmax 17.8°c
Vento max. 24 Km/h


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 13:32)

Por aqui o céu está a ficar bastante escuro, e o vento vai soprando de forma moderada.
16.3ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:28)

Aqui já chuvisca e está vento moderado.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Aqui por Alenquer ja se nota o vento, ja caíram uns pingos mas, por enquanto é tudo. Nuvens muito carregadas e a passar algo baixo 17ºC de temperatura. 
@Ricardo Carvalho Magnificas fotos, e pensar que o país podia ser todo assim, em vez da monótona e deprimente eucaliptização a que assistimos.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2018 às 16:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E não viste tu os medronheiros  A serra está linda , já se nota bem o efeito das primeiras chuvas , e que tanto precisava! Ontem aproveitei a tarde livre e fui fazer mais um passeio , acho muito bem que faças o mesmo sim , o que não te faltam por ai são montes belíssimos  Ontem ainda acumulei *0.6mm* fruto de dois aguaceiros fracos, hoje o dia segue ameno com *18.1ºc* , e vento moderado de *Sul*!
> A noite promete trazer mais chuvinha , e esse parece ser o mote para os próximos tempos  Deixo umas fotos do dia de ontem
> 
> by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Que maravilha de paisagem , belas fotos!! 

Hoje aqui na Póvoa esteve por momentos encoberto, não vi precipitação, o vento de SW já incomoda e é bastante fresco.

Vistas SE e SW.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 17:03)

Aqui já chove moderado...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2018 às 17:10)

Céu meio aberto durante a manhã, ainda caiu algumas pingas, mas abafado. Agora tapado e alguns aguaceiros. Mínima de *7,8ºC*, not bad.

Segue o Outono por aqui, as árvores em último plano, Carvalhos (acho), são as mais rápidas e bonitas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já chove moderado...


O aguaceiro moderado durou pouco, agora já nem chove mas o vento mantêm-se.

Edit: O vento está a aumentar. As rajadas maiores ouvem-se dentro de casa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Obrigado @jamestorm e @StormRic  É de facto um privilégio morar no meio de tanta beleza 

Dois aguaceiros fracos por Sesimbra, acumularam *0.3mm*, não estava a espera de precipitação tão cedo  Neste momento estão *14.4ºc* , com *85%* de *HR* , e vento moderado de* SW*.

Edit: Volta a chover por Sesimbra,* 1.5mm *acumulado! Isto com o radar de Coruche em baixo, fica mais difícil de perceber como anda a coisa lá por cima!


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:01)

Boa noite.
Com a morrinha, acabei por acumular 0,4mm,quem diria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

Aqui a tarde, foi marcado pelo vento moderado, e só começou a chuviscar já depois das 17:30.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Nov 2018 às 18:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E não viste tu os medronheiros. A serra está linda , já se nota bem o efeito das primeiras chuvas , e que tanto precisava! Ontem aproveitei a tarde livre e fui fazer mais um passeio , acho muito bem que faças o mesmo sim , o que não te faltam por ai são montes belíssimos. Ontem ainda acumulei *0.6mm* fruto de dois aguaceiros fracos, hoje o dia segue ameno com *18.1ºc* , e vento moderado de *Sul*!
> A noite promete trazer mais chuvinha , e esse parece ser o mote para os próximos tempos. Deixo umas fotos do dia de ontem:
> 
> 
> ...


Por acaso acho que na última foto da fornada anterior estão por lá umas flores de medronheiro... os medronhos é que não... que é que lhes fizeste? Marcharam? 
E esta fornada está melhor ainda! A serra está mesmo com um ar luxuriante, de Amazónia mediterrânica!  E salpicada pelos amarelos outonais fica ainda mais bonita; belíssima esta paisagem e fotos!  Continua por favor, estou a gostar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2018 às 19:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Por acaso acho que na última foto da fornada anterior estão por lá umas flores de medronheiro... os medronhos é que não... que é que lhes fizeste? Marcharam?
> E esta fornada está melhor ainda! A serra está mesmo com um ar luxuriante, de Amazónia mediterrânica!  E salpicada pelos amarelos outonais fica ainda mais bonita; belíssima esta paisagem e fotos!  Continua por favor, estou a gostar




Por acaso até nem gosto, e por incrível que pareça tenho um no jardim de casa , e só os passarinhos é que comem  Mas pronto, ao menos faço dos bicharocos aves mais alegres  Está de facto com um ar muito saudável, é sempre um alívio tão grande todos os anos quando passa o Verão e a vejo assim   Obrigado João , é sempre um prazer fotografar a "terceira" menina dos meus olhos


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2018 às 19:42)

Boas malta,

Dia outonal, e ainda bem.
Esta manhã na serra, sendo que a temperatura rondava os 14 graus.
As cores da época vão ganhando força.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2018 às 20:21)

Hoje está a cair tudo mais a norte daqui, uns pingo só de vez em quando


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2018 às 20:31)

por aqui também já caiu uns chuviscos interessantes, mais do que esperava porque não esperava praticamente nada até à chegada da frente, agora é estar modo "à espera da frente"


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:22)

Em aproximação


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

Boa noite!

A chuva chegou aqui a Leiria por volta das 21h30, acompanhada por vento moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:53)

A noite segue calma, fresca, com vento fraco, e sem chuva para já.
14.4ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 21:55)

Só agora é que está a chover alguma coisa, até agora foi só para molhar o chão.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2018 às 22:10)

continuamos em branco por aqui, mas segundo o radar esta perto. Noite algo abafada pra já..


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Dia outonal, e ainda bem.
> Esta manhã na serra, sendo que a temperatura rondava os 14 graus.
> As cores da época vão ganhando força.



Esse caminho marginal desse prado no Pisão costuma ter umas belas amoras, quando passo lá perco-me... , está bem bonito agora.

Começou a chover fraco aqui na Póvoa alta pelas 22:00, e está de acordo com o radar mas ainda não é a frente. Esta está muito bem definida só para cima da latitude do Pombal.






16,4ºC
75%

Sul 20 Km/h


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Nov 2018 às 22:34)

Já chove moderado há algum tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2018 às 22:40)

StormRic disse:


> Esse caminho marginal desse prado no Pisão costuma ter umas belas amoras, quando passo lá perco-me... , está bem bonito agora.
> 
> Começou a chover fraco aqui na Póvoa alta pelas 22:00, e está de acordo com o radar mas ainda não é a frente. Esta está muito bem definida só para cima da latitude do Pombal.
> 
> ...



Boas, 
De facto é um belo prado, pois acredito,  há muitas silvas paralelas ao trilho.
No passado Domingo trouxe 11 quilos de castanhas boas(dimensão e doces) da serra, um segredo na localização que tento resistir em não partilhar há pelo menos 3 anos. Simplesmente inacreditável. 
-----
Acumulados a zeros... 
14,9 graus.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2018 às 23:11)

ja vai chovendo qq coisa por aqui 16ºC para já


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Boa noite,

mínima de 9.6ºC, sem máxima hoje devido a manutenção da estação!
Já chove por cá também, mas sem acumular.

@Ricardo Carvalho belas fotos continua amigo.


----------



## PaulusLx (6 Nov 2018 às 23:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> De facto é um belo prado, pois acredito,  há muitas silvas paralelas ao trilho.
> No passado Domingo trouxe 11 quilos de castanhas boas(dimensão e doces) da serra, um segredo na localização que tento resistir em não partilhar há pelo menos 3 anos. Simplesmente inacreditável.
> -----
> ...


Ainda Domingo de manhã passei pelo Pisão em circuito pedestre, com o meu irmão. Sempre belo!
Fotos 360º:
https://theta360.com/s/d3ZXqKpMoNUfPE7wloTmJQTVw
https://theta360.com/s/mAGzwOVL9fYMa2hDmGqjoNuk4
https://theta360.com/s/rK3EnhF72DclMZjXridH20UQC
https://theta360.com/s/fuOeWUlIw1IvI7wYxMYjpfYUy
https://theta360.com/s/kO6yV1vqWZTfzaHUGvZe7qOXY
https://theta360.com/s/m1CMwV4mPyujXEBjWSurDZPaS


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2018 às 23:40)

chove moderado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Nov 2018 às 00:06)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> mínima de 9.6ºC, sem máxima hoje devido a manutenção da estação!
> Já chove por cá também, mas sem acumular.
> ...


Obrigado amigo Por aqui cai certinha , 1.3mm até a meia-noite! Vento moderado de Sul. Temperatura subiu com a frente quente.

Tatual: 16.1°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2018 às 00:09)

acumulado ontem foi 3mm
agora só já chuvisca


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2018 às 00:10)

Alguma turbulência na rua com o vento de SW e uns farrapos bons, pré-frente a fazer-se sentir. 

*6,9 mm* ontem.

Frente fria está quase a chegar, sem o radar de Coruche não está muito saliente mas é o que se tem lol


----------



## remember (7 Nov 2018 às 00:41)

Cai bem agora... Cum Catano 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2018 às 00:50)

Por Coimbra, chuva fraca a moderada, mas persistente. 3,8mm na última hora. 

 Ontem o dia ficou com 4,3mm.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2018 às 01:12)

chuviscos muito intensos agora


----------



## Candy (7 Nov 2018 às 01:15)

Em Peniche chove constante há umas boas horas. 
De quando em quando tem caído com bastante intensidades. Depois acalma um pouco... Logo carrega de novo. 
E temos estado nisto!...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2018 às 01:27)

chove bem agora 

radar de coruche fazes falta, se olhasse para o radar agora diria que só chuviscava


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2018 às 01:32)

Chove moderado aqui em Alenquer ha ja cerca de uma hora...a acumular bem por certo


----------



## charlie17 (7 Nov 2018 às 02:28)

Aqui por Lisboa (entrecampos) ouço bem a chuva, embora de momento só pingue. Pelas 22.30 estava a sair do metro de entrecampos e o sentia bem o vento e a chuva na cara 

Por Coruche, a minha estação já acumulou hoje 5.5mm (5.1mm na última hora). Ontem a Máxima foi de 17.2°C e a mínima 7.1°C.

HR 98%
1018 hPa (a descer)


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 08:07)

A noite e inicio de madrugada foram bem regadas, começou a chover por volta das 22:30.
A manhã agora segue com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, mas o sol, já começa a espreitar.
12.3ºC

6.86 mm de acumulado


----------



## RStorm (7 Nov 2018 às 10:42)

Bom dia

Mais uma noite bem regada  Acumulado de *4,2 mm*. 
Ontem ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos tipo morrinha no final do dia que acumularam *0,3 mm*. 
Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *9,5ºC *
Máxima: *18,2ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 11:27)

Em viagem na A1... 













Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2018 às 13:27)

Boa tarde
Cirrus no veloz jet de Oeste e halo solar:


----------



## Sanxito (7 Nov 2018 às 13:28)

Boa tarde. 
O dia segue com temperatura mais elevada do que eu julgava acontecer, 19.5°c e 64%HR. 
A precipitação total é de 5.2 mm, 1.4 mm até á meia noite, e 3.8 mm após. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2018 às 14:02)

Boa tarde!

Tempo ameno em Leiria com 16ºC e algumas nuvens, mas com boas abertas de Sol. 

Durante a madrugada as estações da zona acumularam 2/3mm, o que faz um total de 6/9mm desde o final da tarde de ontem, foi um pouco menos do que estava à espera.


----------



## fhff (7 Nov 2018 às 14:09)

Só agora consegui ver o pluviómetro de copo. Nas últimas 24 horas,  17 mm. 
bela rega durante a noite,  por Sintra. Por agora céu pouco nublado. Desde manhãzinha que não chove.


----------



## meko60 (7 Nov 2018 às 14:13)

Boa tarde!
Dia de boas abertas e temperatura agradável (17,5ºC). O acumulado está em 6,1mm, penso que deve ter sido durante a noite.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2018 às 14:24)

16,8°C
59%
Calma 
Nuvens deslocam-se de WSW, as altas mais rápido que as baixas. 
Os cumulus desfazem-se fractus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (7 Nov 2018 às 14:26)

A tarde segue soalheira, com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de W.
Ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco ao final da manhã que fez subir o acumulado do dia para os *4,5 mm*. 

T. Atual: *17,8ºC *
HR: 51% 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2018 às 14:40)

O movimento dos cirrus é mesmo bastante rápido e os contrails expandem-se também rapidamente. O fundo de nuvens altas muda enquanto os vagarosos fractocumulus permanecem quase imóveis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2018 às 14:41)

Oops, imagem repetida,
Era esta:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Nov 2018 às 15:47)

Boa tarde pessoal,
A madrugada deixou de acumulado *4.8mm* Agora a tarde segue amena com bonitos cirrus no céu , e um halo solar como o @StormRic já referiu  Amanhã teremos a chuvinha de volta! 

Tatual: *18.9ºc* , *53% *de *HR* , e vento fraco de *SW*.




2018-11-07_03-40-08 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2018 às 17:45)

acumulado de 9.5mm, que venha a próxima frente amanhã


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2018 às 17:56)

Kim yang disse:


> Que bonitas


Muito obrigado! 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Nov 2018 às 18:01)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Dia bem mais ameno do que pensava, máxima de 21.2°C e mínima de 12.6°C .

Quanto à chuva 0.7 mm ontem antes da meia noite e 4.4mm durante a madrugada de hoje.

Fui treinar agora e que bem se andava, não fossem as melgas

Dia de vento fraco ou praticamente nulo, ao contrário da madrugada, que ainda teve umas rajadas interessantes, mas nada por aí além.











Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:00)

A manhã acordou assim, com nevoeiro cerrado, isto era o cenário ás 8:30, mas depressa se dissipou, dando lugar ao sol, e pouco depois ainda caiu uns aguaceiros que duraram pouco tempo.
O resto do dia, o céu permaneceu sempre nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

Altitude da Carregueira faz as suas manhas, *8,4 mm *acumulados.

Amanhã vem mais. 

Máxima: *17,4ºC*
Mínima a ser feita, *10,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2018 às 21:32)

Boas, 

Finalmente consegui ter acesso a minha conta na netatmo.
Obrigado @remember.


Vamos então falar nos dados, primeiramente é preciso indicar que daqui adiante estarei a partilhar dados de uma netatmo aqui perto em Alcoitão, cota 110 mts.

Hoje: 7,6 mm (madrugada com chuva)
Mês: 25 mm
Outubro: 72 mm

Amanhã pode ocorrer alguma convecção,vamos ver.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Aqui em Alenquer 9ºC e a descer. Noite outonal.


----------



## remember (7 Nov 2018 às 23:01)

A mínima já era, vento praticamente nulo é assim!
11.9ºC actuais, 81% de HR e vento fraco de leste.

Fiquei curioso @jonas_87 como consegues aceder ao portal? Já tiveste uma netatmo? Ainda bem que conseguiste


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2018 às 23:25)

Boas!

Depois da chuva da madrugada, que por aqui não foi muita, o resto do dia acabou por ser nublado com abertas e temperatura agradável.

Por agora vai arrefecendo, a temperatura varia entre os 9/11ºC nas estações da cidade.

Amanha nova rega


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2018 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Dia bem agradável, temperatura amena durante a tarde, ainda deu para aproveitar o sol e apreciar as cores de Outono em Coimbra. 

Aqui ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2018 às 00:02)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia bem agradável, temperatura amena durante a tarde, ainda deu para aproveitar o sol e apreciar as cores de Outono em Coimbra.
> 
> Aqui ficam algumas fotos:



Bonitas fotos!


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Nov 2018 às 05:51)

Boas
Após mínima de 7.4°C já vamos com 11.2°C.
Vento ja se começa a fazer sentir.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2018 às 07:31)

remember disse:


> A mínima já era, vento praticamente nulo é assim!
> 11.9ºC actuais, 81% de HR e vento fraco de leste.
> 
> Fiquei curioso @jonas_87 como consegues aceder ao portal? Já tiveste uma netatmo? Ainda bem que conseguiste



Boas, 

Tenho conta só mesmo para seguir mais ao pormenor determinadas estações. 
Dá muito jeito, assim tenho noção quanto chove aqui na zona onde vivo. 

Entretanto o radar já mostra algumas células.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia a todos. Penso que choveu qualquer coisa durante a noite porque o chão está molhado. Entretanto a frente já está perto, com aspecto algo agressivo e vem com trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2018 às 08:47)

Boa chuvada neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2018 às 08:57)

Vão caindo uns pingos dispersos por aqui. Céu muito escuro a Oeste enquanto o Sol ainda brilha a Este. A chuva está a chegar.  






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2018 às 09:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tenho conta só mesmo para seguir mais ao pormenor determinadas estações.
> Dá muito jeito, assim tenho noção quanto chove aqui na zona onde vivo.
> ...


Bom dia,

E deixam registar sem ter estação? Não pedem nada de especial? Desculpa as perguntas, mas como pensava que era apenas para proprietários netatmo...

14.2°C, 90% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

A mínima foi de 11.4°C, ja tivemos direito a um aguaceiro moderado a forte, acordei com o barulho da chuva entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã, acumulou 2.6 mm.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2018 às 09:33)

Bom dia!
Já choveu e vem mais a caminho.Acumulado 2,5mm, temperatura de 15ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 09:36)

Aqui já começa a chuviscar...


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2018 às 09:39)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Nov 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia pessoal,
Neste momento o sol vai brilhando, mas já tive direito a dois aguaceiros que acumularam *1mm*  O radar tem muito bom aspecto , vamos ver se toca alguma coisa por aqui Estão *15.9ºc* , e o vento vai soprando moderado de* SSE.*


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2018 às 09:47)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado, 3.5 mm acumulados, agora sol com abertas, 14.4°C, e vento fraco de SE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Nov 2018 às 09:55)

Bastantes ecos vermelhos a entrar ao longo do território!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2018 às 10:03)

Olá de novo!

Já aqui passou um belo aguaceiro, um pouco de raspão porque segundo o radar a parte mais intensa passou a Norte.

Temperaturas na casa dos 13ºC e acumulações de cerca de 1mm nas estações da zona, venha o próximo,  que segundo o radar não vai tardar muito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 10:28)

Aqui já chove moderado e aumenta bastante o vento... até uiva!


----------



## Iuri (8 Nov 2018 às 10:33)

Alguém de Torres Vedras? Aquilo está feio por lá...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2018 às 10:44)

Neste momento no Guincho... Espectacular a linha de instabilidade. 




private image upload


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2018 às 10:56)

Começa a chover aqui, enquanto o Sol ainda vai brilhando em força, mas não por muito tempo de certeza.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2018 às 11:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Começa a chover aqui, enquanto o Sol ainda vai brilhando em força, mas não por muito tempo de certeza.



A linha de instabilidade entrou há instantes. Chuva forte e rajadas de vento forte, a varrer tudo. Não durou mais que 1 minuto. Agora o vento está mais calmo e vai chovendo de forma moderada.


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2018 às 11:17)

Parece vir em força, aumentou o vento e chove fraco.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (8 Nov 2018 às 11:25)

Aqui já chove bem há uns minutos... A linha de instabilidade a chegar em força:


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2018 às 11:26)

Instabilidade chegou agora a Alenquer, vai chovendo bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2018 às 11:33)

Bom dia!
A linha de instabilidade foi/está a ser fraquinha por aqui. Chuva fraca a moderada e umas rajadas mais fortes.
*2,5 mm* acumulados de acordo com a estação mais próxima.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 11:34)

Esta manhã segue com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2018 às 11:52)

a chega da frente está assim aqui


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2018 às 11:57)

Bom dia! Chove forte neste momento, até que enfim!


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2018 às 12:00)

choveu forte  5/10min, chove fraco agora


----------



## srr (8 Nov 2018 às 12:09)

Bom dia,

Olhando para o litoral, vejo tudo negro; No radar vem uma frente com Pontos Vermelho; e oiço trovoês ;

Vamos lá ver o que vai acontecer : Até este momento ZERO aguaceiros.


----------



## srr (8 Nov 2018 às 12:27)

Rendeu 7,60 mm, em 20 minutos.


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2018 às 12:35)

Bom dia

A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *11,4ºC*. 
Manhã de aguaceiros moderados intercalados com algumas abertas de sol. O acumulado segue nos *1,5 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *11,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,1ºC *
Acumulado: *4,5 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *10,9ºC*
T. Atual: *14,9ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2018 às 12:41)

david 6 disse:


> choveu forte  5/10min, chove fraco agora


Por aqui foi igual, bela frente...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 12:47)

A chuva parou agora mesmo, que bela manhã tem sido, por aqui, ainda deu para ouvir uns trovões.
14.2ºC.

6.6 mm, até ao momento


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2018 às 12:54)

Bonito cenário no Guincho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2018 às 13:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bonito cenário no Guincho.



No meu pc as imagens da webcam não têm tanta cor/contraste. Em que site vês as webcams? 






-- 

A chuva parou e o sol vai brilhando imponentemente, enquanto se aproxima outra linha de instabilidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2018 às 13:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No meu pc as imagens da webcam não têm tanta cor/contraste. Em que site vês as webcams?


Editei.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2018 às 13:41)

Há minutos atrás enquanto ia para o trabalho. O pára-brisas teve que estar no máximo, boa carga.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2018 às 13:56)

2a frente passou ha minutos por aqui, deitou bem, mas...durante uns 3-5 minutos, não mais que isso...já parou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2018 às 13:59)

Chove torrencialmente na Alameda


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:03)

Aqui apesar de terem caído dois ou três aguaceiros mais fortes, não choveu nada de especial...


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

Após umas boas abertas de sol, o tempo volta a escurecer e está com aspeto medonho a oeste. Vamos ver no que vai dar 

T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 74%
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2018 às 14:14)

Aí está ela, chuva torrencial com vento forte!


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2018 às 14:15)

Choveu bem à pouco em Coimbra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:20)

Mais uns aguaceiros moderados que acabaram de cair, hoje tem sido uma bela rega.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

Neste momento o cenário é este, vista para NE/E:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

Cai forte e feio 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

caiu agora um pequeno aguaceiro antes da chegada da segunda frente, aí vem ela:


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2018 às 14:30)

O sol já espreita novamente. Foi uma bela carga de água, o acumulado subiu para os *3 mm*. 
A temperatura caiu cerca de 2 graus em pouco tempo.

T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: W / 13 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:34)

chuva fortissima!!!


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2018 às 14:58)

já faz sol, sigo com 4.4mm, quando ambas as frentes chegaram deram chuva forte mas são de pouca dura, esta segunda foi melhor que a primeira, apesar de serem fortes no inicio mas sendo de pouca dura o acumulado não é nada de especial


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 15:08)

A zona em redor do rio Alviela, tem sempre os seus encantos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Nov 2018 às 15:31)

As duas linhas de instabilidade renderam de acumulado *4.3mm*  Choveu bem à sua passagem, mas foram de curta duração! Agora em modo pós-frontal vamos ver se acumula mais alguma coisa! Estão *16.1ºc, *e o sol vai espreitando* *


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2018 às 15:35)

Boa tarde 
Depois dos aguaceiros fortes e curtos da frente, cerca das 1h, a linha de instabilidade e o pós-frontal estão muito fracos de precipitação aqui na Póvoa, nem molha bem o chão. 
Céus movimentados e vento moderado com rajadas de Oeste. 
16,5°C
55%




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde!!

Dia marcado pela passagem de linhas de instabilidade, mas que passam rápido e são estreitas deixando acumulados modestos aqui em Leiria. Acumulados 2/3mm nas estações próximas. 

Será que ainda vem lá mais qualquer coisa?


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2018 às 18:43)

Boa noite

Depois das duas linhas de instabilidade, o resto da tarde foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados. 

7,9mm acumulados 

Temperatura actual: 9,2°C
Extremos térmicos: 14,6°C/8,4°c

Outono em força no Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Coimbra


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 18:47)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Depois das duas linhas de instabilidade, o resto da tarde foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados.
> 
> ...



Parabéns, belíssimas fotos, com as cores da época tão bem presentes, se ninguém tiver a ideia de limpar o chão, assim que as ávores ficarem completamente despidas, aí sim depois até dá gosto rebolar nesses tão bonito "colchão" de folhas, quase como se ve nos filmes.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Nov 2018 às 18:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, belíssimas fotos, com as cores da época tão bem presentes, se ninguém tiver a ideia de limpar o chão, assim que as ávores ficarem completamente despidas, aí sim depois até dá gosto rebolar nesses tão bonito "colchão" de folhas, quase como se ve nos filmes.


Obrigado. Aquela é a Alameda das Tílias, fica linda principalmente no Outono e na Primavera. O cheiro é maravilhoso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:00)

Forte aguaceiro agora, talvez o mais forte do dia e bem prolongado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:01)

DaniFR disse:


> Obrigado. Aquela é a Alameda das Tílias, fica linda principalmente no Outono e na Primavera. O cheiro é maravilhoso.



Sim de facto é mesmo um espaço encantador, as tílias ultimamente tem me deixado encantado, que já encontrei aqui em casa um local para plantar pelo menos 1 ou 2, aliás para a próxima semana, conto já mesmo plantá-las.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim de facto é mesmo um espaço encantador, as tílias ultimamente tem me deixado encantado, que já encontrei aqui em casa um local para plantar pelo menos 1 ou 2, aliás para a próxima semana, conto já mesmo plantá-las.


Eu tenho uma tília grande na entrada do portão. São muito bonitas e eu todos os anos apanho flores para secar para fazer chá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2018 às 19:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu tenho uma tília grande na entrada do portão. São muito bonitas e eu todos os anos apanho flores para secar para fazer chá.



A minha ideia principal é fazer-me sombra na frente da casa, mas claro que também quero aproveitar as suas flores, pois ainda para mais sou um fã de infusões.
Isto já para não falar na quantidade de pólen que produz para as abelhas, deixando o mel, com um toque aromático.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Nov 2018 às 20:00)

Boa noite dia marcado por períodos de chuva moderada a forte em especial até meio da tarde.


----------



## RStorm (8 Nov 2018 às 20:37)

Boa Noite

Após a passagem da última linha de instabilidade, a nebulosidade diminuiu gradualmente, tornando-se pouco nublado.
O pós-frontal apenas trouxe um aguaceiro fraco que não chegou a acumular.
Por agora céu limpo e vento nulo, a manter-se assim poderei ter uma mínima interessante  Ou quem sabe se a de hoje ainda será batida 

Extremos:
Mínima: *10,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,5ºC *
Acumulado: *3 mm*

T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Isto de frentes frias e linhas de instabilidade rápidas é giro mas nunca deixa muito, *4,6 mm*. 

Máxima: *18,1ºC*
Mínima: *9,5ºC
*
Agora devem vir alguns aguaceiros fracos, amanhã chuva só acima de Peniche.


----------



## meko60 (8 Nov 2018 às 22:44)

Boa noite.
A instabilidade já se foi (por enquanto), deixando 5,6mm de precipitação acumulada.Sigo com 12,8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> E deixam registar sem ter estação? Não pedem nada de especial? Desculpa as perguntas, mas como pensava que era apenas para proprietários netatmo...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Sim registei-me ha bastante tempo, talvez uns 2/3 anos atrás, e foi um registo normal.
Aquilo depois dá para colocar 5 estações nos favoritos e seguir os dados, é porreiro.
_______________________

*9 mm* por cá.
Bem bom.
Sabado e Domingo, principalmente Domingo vai render bons mm.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2018 às 23:34)

Magnificas fotos do Botânico de Coimbra, talvez o mais belo Jardim de Portugal.
8ºC neste momento, com noite bastante húmida e sensação outonal.


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2018 às 23:44)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Depois das duas linhas de instabilidade, o resto da tarde foi marcado por aguaceiros moderados.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelas fotos, tem algum tipo de edição?



jonas_87 disse:


> Sim registei-me ha bastante tempo, talvez uns 2/3 anos atrás, e foi um registo normal.
> Aquilo depois dá para colocar 5 estações nos favoritos e seguir os dados, é porreiro.
> _______________________
> 
> ...



Não sabia, obrigado pela informação!

Mínima alcançada de novo, 11.1ºC e máxima de 20ºC, agora sigo com 11.4ºC, 82% de HR e vento fraco de leste.
É verdade 4.4 mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

Boa noite!
Deixo uma foto tirada esta tarde, na ESCS:





Neste momento, os aguaceiros sucedem-se, não estava à espera:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 00:02)

Mais um aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2018 às 01:26)

remember disse:


> Parabéns pelas fotos, tem algum tipo de edição?


Obrigado. Apenas a primeira foto foi editada, um pequeno toque com efeito HDR. As restantes estão tal e qual como foram tiradas pelo telemóvel.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Nov 2018 às 06:06)

Bom dia com 5.6°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia, mínima de *6,9°C*, das mais baixas até agora.


----------



## RStorm (9 Nov 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia

Mínima de *9,3ºC*, não desceu mais devido ao vento fraco que surgiu ao inicio da madrugada.
A manhã segue amena com sol e algumas nuvens, nomeadamente no quadrante oeste. 

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: N / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2018 às 13:03)

E depois de uma manhã de sol, este inicio de tarde segue com céu muito nublado, e vento fraco.
16.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2018 às 13:17)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco na serra, perfeitamente visível de Cascais.
Bem as previsões para Domingo... Cuidado, por cá nãoestamos assim tão habituados a precipitações diárias na ordem dos 40-50 mm(No norte é banal) .
Situação acompanhar, mais que os mm, se a precipitação for bem distribuída em tempo, sempre nos safavamos de um regime mais torrencial e com possíveis problemas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

O vento neste momento está a aumentar de intensidade.
Tenho muito trabalho a fazer até amanhã ao fim do dia, de modo a conseguir aproveitar muita água da chuva que cair domingo, para usar depois na estação seca.


----------



## AJJ (9 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

Não era suposto estar chuva intensa ?

https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-agravamento-do-estado-do-tempo?ref=HP_Grupo1


----------



## Stormlover (9 Nov 2018 às 14:42)

Tempo nublado, já chuviscou por loures, este evento de chuva neste fim de semana estarei pela Caparica, se se confirmar o ecm e o gfs, existe uma possibilidade da região de lisboa ter as maiores cheias dos últimos 10 anos.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Boa tarde!

Tempo muito cinzento em Leiria, há pouco caíram uns borrifos que nem molharam o chão.

Estão 17ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2018 às 14:46)

AJJ disse:


> Não era suposto estar chuva intensa ?
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/d...-agravamento-do-estado-do-tempo?ref=HP_Grupo1



A chuva intensa prevista para hoje era apenas para as Regiões do Norte Litoral.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2018 às 15:32)

DaniFR disse:


> Outono em força no Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Coimbra



Lindíssimas fotos! 

O céu aqui na Póvoa tem vindo toldar-se mas ainda sem perspectiva de chuva próxima apesar do aspecto.
16,5°C
75%
Vento WSW , tal como a proveniência das nuvens. 

Vistas de SE a WSW












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 16:30)

Chove aqui agora, chuva fraca e persistente


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2018 às 16:44)

E começa neste momento a chuviscar.


----------



## RStorm (9 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

Boa Tarde

O céu começou a nublar-se após o final da manhã, tornando-se encoberto a partir da tarde e com ocorrência de um aguaceiro de chuvisco de curta duração e sem acumulação.
O vento rodou para SW no final da manhã e soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde, tornando -se nulo desde à meia-hora atrás.

Extremos:
Mínima: *9,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,7ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2018 às 18:02)

Aguaceiro ainda ha pouco em Alenquer, está bastante nublado.


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de 9.4°C e máxima de 20.3°C.
Ainda choveu algo de noite, mas só acumulou 0.1 mm

O dia foi bastante nublado, com algumas abertas espaçadas. 

Agora 16.8°C, 83% de HR e vento fraco de Sul. Fotos de à pouco durante o treino, chuviscou um pouco.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2018 às 18:26)

DaniFR disse:


> Obrigado. Apenas a primeira foto foi editada, um pequeno toque com efeito HDR. As restantes estão tal e qual como foram tiradas pelo telemóvel.


Bem me parecia, esse telemóvel não engana, que máquina 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

jamestorm disse:


> Magnificas fotos do Botânico de Coimbra, talvez o mais belo Jardim de Portugal.
> 8ºC neste momento, com noite bastante húmida e sensação outonal.


Talvez... talvez... é dos mais bonitos vá...
@DaniFR magníficas fotos; aos anos que não vou ao Botânico de Coimbra. E parece-me que sobreviveu bem à passagem da Leslie


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2018 às 22:09)

Boas,

0,4 mm hoje.

A situação de Domingo parece certa, o Ecm seguiu a previsão do gfs tremendamente chuvosa do próximo Domingo.
Os 40-60 mm aqui, representaria na serra uma rega monumental. 
Pode ser  que com um evento desta magnitude a rede hidrográfica dispare.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 22:34)

Que ventania por cá... não chove.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

Pluviómetro a 0s. 
Máxima: *18,1ºC*
Mínima: *6,9ºC*

Quase 60 mm no Domingo, pode tirar o recorde diário a Março, veremos


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2018 às 23:14)

noite calma e bastante abafada, pelo menos foi a sensação que tive ao sair de casa.
Edit: marca 16ºC agora


----------



## DaniFR (9 Nov 2018 às 23:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Talvez... talvez... é dos mais bonitos vá...
> @DaniFR magníficas fotos; aos anos que não vou ao Botânico de Coimbra. E parece-me que sobreviveu bem à passagem da Leslie



Ainda se notam alguns efeitos da Leslie. Apesar do jardim estar aberto, continuam os trabalhos de limpeza. A mata tem estado fechada, reabre no próximo dia 12. Muitas árvores sofreram danos, uma das mais emblemáticas, a figueira estranguladora, ficou irreconhecível.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2018 às 01:02)

vento a aumentar bastante


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2018 às 02:09)

Aqui aumentou também um pouco, digamos que passou de ligeira brisa para vento fraco


----------



## criz0r (10 Nov 2018 às 02:13)

Boa noite,

Tudo calmo por aqui, destaque apenas para o vento que aumentou notóriamente de intensidade.
Aguardamos, pela situação de Domingo que até ver parece bastante complicada em algumas zonas mais vulneráveis.

*16,9ºC* actuais com oscilações.


----------



## Crissie (10 Nov 2018 às 05:19)

Boas, embora o vento esteja a aumentar bastante, acho que está abafado , ou então sou eu que sou calorenta


17°C


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2018 às 07:44)

Crissie disse:


> Boas, embora o vento esteja a aumentar bastante, acho que está abafado , ou então sou eu que sou calorenta
> 
> 
> 17°C



Bom dia, confirmo vento toda a noite e ainda agora de manhã. Também temperatura a rondar os 17ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2018 às 08:22)

Bom dia 
IC2 na Bobadela, não se vê a ponte Vasco da Gama com o chuvisco denso.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia
Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, já á algumas horas, e a rega continua.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 09:30)

Que dia de invernia...









Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2018 às 09:38)

por aqui tb abafado... e a chuva miudinha vai caindo desde pelo menos ha uma hora...céu bastante escuro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 10:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que dia de invernia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O cenário aqui é igual, a visibilidade ao horizonte, é bastante reduzida, devido á chuva.


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2018 às 10:02)

vai chuviscando por aqui também, tenho agora de andar lá fora nas próximas 3h mas isto não vai passar muito de chuviscos guarda chuva resolve  (ainda bem que não tenho de andar amanhã lá fora senão...)


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 10:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O cenário aqui é igual, a visibilidade ao horizonte, é bastante reduzida, devido á chuva.


Bom dia! As fotos não mostram o que se passa, vento e chuva abundante com muita coisa pelo ar na varanda. Está mesmo invernia...


----------



## Tonton (10 Nov 2018 às 10:16)

Chuva intensa, algum vento e 16ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 10:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! As fotos não mostram o que se passa, vento e chuva abundante com muita coisa pelo ar na varanda. Está mesmo invernia...



Sim, mas dão para ter um noção de como está ser esta manhã, digna de inverno de facto.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Nov 2018 às 11:20)

DaniFR disse:


> Ainda se notam alguns efeitos da Leslie. Apesar do jardim estar aberto, continuam os trabalhos de limpeza. A mata tem estado fechada, reabre no próximo dia 12. Muitas árvores sofreram danos, uma das mais emblemáticas, a figueira estranguladora, ficou irreconhecível.


Oh não... *****!Os troncos grossos e pesados da figueira não aguentaram, em comparação com os mais leves das tílias. Mas parece-me que terá de ter sido, também, algo bastante localizado para a danificar tanto 

E a da Quinta das Lágrimas, sabes como está?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2018 às 11:41)

Chuvisca por Cascais.
Impressionante o corte na precipitação do Gfs, por aqui foi valente!
Continuando este ritmo run apos run, amanhã ainda vai estar sol. 
Mais a serio, agora dão 26 mm para cá, o Ecmwf mantem-se nos valores na ordem dos 40 mm, amanhã acompanhamos a situação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 11:45)

A chuva parou á cerca de 30 minutos, e o sol começa a espreitar, o vento moderado vai também marcando presença.
O corte na precipitção foi bem radical, para menos de metade, do que estava a prever ontem, resta esperar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

A chover bem há uns 10 minutos...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 12:00)

Volta a chuva moderada e persistente com algum vento...


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 12:10)

O acumulado já ultrapassou a previsão para hoje







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (10 Nov 2018 às 12:32)

Dia de visitar a margem sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT (video): 
Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Nov 2018 às 12:34)

Boas pessoal,

Vai chuviscando por cá, mas por enquanto apenas molha o chão! Acumulado de* 0.3mm*! Valente corte na precipitação por parte do GFS para amanhã, agora coloca o grosso da precipitação mais a Sul, já diz o ditado ! Quem não chora, não mama!  Agora fora de brincadeiras, pessoalmente prefiro que assim seja , e que por aqui venha vindo de forma mais repartida, acumulados daqueles em tão pouco tempo só poderia dar mau resultado nesta zona, como já aconteceu no passado! No entanto é esperar para ver

Tatual:* 17.6ºc*,* 86%* de *HR* , e vento moderado de *SSW*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 13:10)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco a cair neste momento, o vento moderado continua a soprar.
Já existe pelo menos 2 registos de quedas de árvores no distrito de Santarém.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2018 às 13:24)

recomeça a pingar por aqui, mas já ha umas horas que não chove 19ºC neste momento.
Incrível o tombo que levou a precipitação aqui para Alenquer....nada de novo, estava mesmo a ver que isto ia acontecer!


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2018 às 13:26)

david 6 disse:


> vai chuviscando por aqui também, tenho agora de andar lá fora nas próximas 3h mas isto não vai passar muito de chuviscos guarda chuva resolve  (ainda bem que não tenho de andar amanhã lá fora senão...)



apanhei molha na mesma choveu mais do que previsto em Coruche, às 13h quando fui embora foi quando parou a chuva de vez


----------



## RStorm (10 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

Boa Tarde

Manhã de céu encoberto e chuviscos intensos. O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*. 
Agora sigo com céu nublado, vento moderado de SW e algumas pequenas abertas.

Mínima: *15,4ºC *
T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 13:58)

Bafo quente por aqui, 20.7°C, depois de uma bela rega 7.4 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (10 Nov 2018 às 15:13)

Por aqui apenas períodos de chuva fraca por vezes. Não se atirem para conclusões precipitadas, o GFS cortou e meteu mais a sul mas o ECM mantem a quantidade e a zona ... onde quer que aquela linha passe trará muitos problemas !


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 15:25)

Estão a aparecer os primeiros raios de sol agora...


----------



## DaniFR (10 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Oh não... *****!Os troncos grossos e pesados da figueira não aguentaram, em comparação com os mais leves das tílias. Mas parece-me que terá de ter sido, também, algo bastante localizado para a danificar tanto
> 
> E a da Quinta das Lágrimas, sabes como está?


O da Quinta das Lágrimas não sei como está, mas tendo em conta que o jardim se localiza ao fundo da encosta de Santa Clara, ao nível do rio Mondego, está abrigado dos ventos de Oeste, por isso não deve ter sofrido muitos danos. 
O Jardim Botânico está na parte mais alta da cidade, toda a mata está bem exposta aos ventos, daí a destruição. Já quando foi o Gong o jardim sofreu bastante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estão a aparecer os primeiros raios de sol agora...


Foi de pouca dura, já chuvisca outra vez!


----------



## RStorm (10 Nov 2018 às 17:09)

Boa Tarde

A chuva fraca voltou a meio da tarde, elevando o acumulado para *0,9 mm*, mas parou à cerca de uma hora atrás.
As nuvens baixas desapareceram na totalidade estando neste momento apenas nuvens médias.
A ver como corre o dia de amanhã, tendo em conta que a precipitação mais intensa deverá ocorrer durante a tarde, altura em que vai estar preia-mar... vai ser complicado 
Aproveito para desejar uma boa noite de São Martinho a todos   

Extremos:
Mínima: *15,4ºC *
Máxima: *18,8ºC *
Acumulado (até agora): *0,9 mm *

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## srr (10 Nov 2018 às 17:11)

Boas

Estou a Ficar baralhado ;

Após tanta expectativa, os modelos , neste momento apresentam entre 20 a 31 mm , é normal em Novembro .

Porque "tanto alarido " ? (eu incluindo )


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2018 às 18:21)

É o normal corte nos modelos, e se chover esses valores já nao está mal...



srr disse:


> Boas
> 
> Estou a Ficar baralhado ;
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2018 às 19:38)

*Queda de árvore mata condutor em Ourém*

O vento forte e a chuva terão feito tombar a árvore de grandes dimensões, que atingiu o carro, provocando a morte do condutor.

Um homem morreu este sábado em Ourém (Santarém) depois de a viatura ligeira que conduzia ter sido atingida por uma árvore que caiu devido ao mau tempo, revelou o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém.

Segundo a mesma fonte, o acidente ocorreu às 12:06, na Estrada Nacional 113. O vento forte e a chuva terão feito tombar a árvore de grandes dimensões, que atingiu o carro, provocando a morte do condutor, que seguia sozinho.

https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...oTsg3t0xrbNfLVGGlRVBcOIfCirfFYAI8OgFYXvrLf9BY

Infelizmente, é de lamentar esta vítima mortal.


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 20:07)

Bem, 8.8 mm nada mau. O pior vai ser amanhã, a estação continua a insistir em precipitação intensa para amanhã.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia.

17.8°C, 89% de HR e vento fraco de SSO.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (10 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

Curiosa linha de instabilidade a passar acima de Peniche, por cima de S. Martinho do Porto, e que se tem vindo a intensificar:


----------



## srr (10 Nov 2018 às 21:12)

Mesmo Tonton.

E vai intensificando.....


----------



## Stormlover (10 Nov 2018 às 21:16)

Essa linha esta estacionaria na zona e com ecos amarelos já a algum tempo, precipitação excessiva mesmo antes do verdadeiro evento ? Podia era ser aqui na Caparica ahah
Por aqui céu parcialmente limpo, e vento fraco de sudoeste


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2018 às 21:18)

Linha com bastante precipitação a passar entre Caldas da Rainha e Nazaré.
Aqui por Alenquer tudo calmo, só um pouco mais de vento...18ºC


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2018 às 21:19)

Por Peniche continuamos às secas.
Gente a passear nas ruas... Vento fraco...
Parece-me que talvez na Foz do Arelho ou Nazaré haja alguma coisa a reportar. 
Por cá nadinha, por enquanto!

Talvez o @celsomartins  reporte alguma coisa.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2018 às 21:41)

Tonton disse:


> Curiosa linha de instabilidade a passar acima de Peniche, por cima de S. Martinho do Porto, e que se tem vindo a intensificar:


Eram 21h caiu um bom aguaceiro.. agora até está agradável na rua 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

Começou agora a chuver 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (10 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Parece agora ter parte um pouco mais a sul, a chegar às Caldas e a Peniche...


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2018 às 21:57)

Not bad, *11,9 mm 

Máxima: 18,9ºC
Mínima: 15,2ºC (+8,3ºC em relação a ontem)
*
Amanhã em príncipio são 30 mm



Tonton disse:


> Curiosa linha de instabilidade a passar acima de Peniche, por cima de S. Martinho do Porto, e que se tem vindo a intensificar:



Pela análise frontal é a cauda da frente fria do mega sistema depressionário ao largo da Islândia (965 hPa de cavamento), que está a funcionar quase como frente estacionária. A norte já chega parte da frente quente que antecede a frente fria de amanhã.


----------



## Stormlover (10 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Céu limpo, mas muito húmido, vento quase nulo e 15 graus
O ECM mantem o grosso da precipitação a entrar por aqui e setubal nas 12z e o gfs continua a mete-lo a sul, acumulados de mais de 50 mm pelo ecm em um zona vasta .... quem ganha o ECM ou GFS, mais uma de muitas batalhas!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Nov 2018 às 22:19)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia ameno , com uma máxima de 19.5°c, e uma mínima de 16°c! Durante a tarde tivémos uma hora de precipitação que acumulou 3.3mm Amanhã a coisa será bem diferente, e espero entre 30mm a 40mm! Mas vamos ver! Uma coisa será certa, vai ser um Domingo bem molhado em todo o país 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (10 Nov 2018 às 22:55)

Peniche continua seco.
Alguma humidade no ar. Nota-se bem.
Talvez tenham caído uns pingos, pelo que vejo nos vidros dos carros, mas nem se deu por isso. 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2018 às 23:42)

Boa noite,

máxima de 20.9ºC, após a chuva da manhã ficou bastante abafado! Mínima actual de 16.4ºC, a precipitação para amanha levou um corte, agora 46.6 mm, não deixa de ser alarmante.
Esperar pela nova actualização


----------



## Dematos (11 Nov 2018 às 00:35)

Cai bem!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 01:23)

Atenção para as regiões acima do Tejo, deve chover praticamente a noite toda. 







De manhã deve passar gradualmente para o sul.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 01:33)

Para já está a passar acima de Alenquer. Tudo calmo por aqui, noite abafada 17ºC!


----------



## manganao (11 Nov 2018 às 01:49)

Apesar do radar mostrar muita chuva aqui pelas caldas só cai uns pingos


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 02:33)

Pois, aqui a Norte de Alenquer tb está agora a mostrar  chuva no radar e tem estado toda a noite sem cair um pingo.
Deve ser um artefacto qualquer...



manganao disse:


> Apesar do radar mostrar muita chuva aqui pelas caldas só cai uns pingos


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2018 às 03:07)

Eu estou no "corredor central" 

Vai caindo uma chuvinha... 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (11 Nov 2018 às 05:46)

Vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, ceu totalmente encoberto ... mas nada, a faixa está sobre lisboa, o GFS seguiu o ECM e já temos tbm mais de 50 mm para entre lisboa e setubal


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Nov 2018 às 05:48)

Por aquí 3.6 mm acumuladospor volta das 3.00h
 Agora chove fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 06:07)

6 mm por cá, chove bem!,


----------



## Stormlover (11 Nov 2018 às 06:14)

Começou a chuviscar, ecos amarelos a irem para lisboa ... malta isto poderá superar as previsões com este andar


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 06:14)

Bom dia, começou a chover por cá entre as 5 e as 6 da manhã e que dados para já... O vento está "animadote"









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 06:21)

E continua a puxar... Ainda não fui à janela,.mas deve estar a puxar bem a chuva...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 06:47)

9 mm aqui.

Ulgueira: 17 mm
Penedo: 17 mm
Galamares: 14 mm


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 07:10)

Bom dia, chove com força por aqui! 
Acumulado: 3,56 mm
Temp: 16°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

15.6° 96%
Cumul WMO (10/11 6h- 11/11 6h) : 10.8 mm 
Cumul 24h deslizando : 11.6 mm
Cumul 11/11 00h  : 5.2 mm

Bom domingo


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 07:42)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove bem, moderado a forte e bastante persistente. Durante a noite senti alguns aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## rokleon (11 Nov 2018 às 08:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos! Por aqui chove bem, moderado a forte e bastante persistente. Durante a noite senti alguns aguaceiros fortes...


Acordei às 6h da manhã... Estava forte a precipitação. Continua assim agora. 

Seguimento desde Alcanena  Estou perto de ti, @luismeteo3 

Continuação de bom fim-de-semana, em casa de preferência!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:07)

rokleon disse:


> Acordei às 6h da manhã... Estava forte a precipitação. Continua assim agora.
> 
> Seguimento desde Alcanena  Estou perto de ti, @luismeteo3
> 
> Continuação de bom fim-de-semana, em casa de preferência!


Bom dia! Hoje está um pouco agreste para andar na serra...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:16)

Não sei se se vê a chuva mas chove bem... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 08:44)

Bom dia e Bom São Martinho,
Aqui em Alenquer já choveu bem, às vezes acordava e ouvia a chuva la fora a cair.  Mas, neste momento não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:44)

10 mm por cá, com uma pausa na chuva. 
E ainda nem chegámos ao ponto crítico do dia em termos de chuva.
Será um dia interessante de registos/acompanhamento.


----------



## rokleon (11 Nov 2018 às 08:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Hoje está um pouco agreste para andar na serra...


Vim não para explorar a serra ou as grutas mas mais para questões pessoais 

Já acalmou entretanto.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 08:56)

Aqui por agora também não chove
Acumulado de 4,57 mm até ao momento
Temperatura de 17°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia, no IC2 , vistas Leste e Sul.
De vez em quando aguaceiros fortes.
Lençóis de agua de meia via.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 09:02)

17,5°C
85%
Vento fraco até 10Km/h
Parque das Nações ainda sem inundações. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:06)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Aqui por agora também não chove
> Acumulado de 4,57 mm até ao momento
> Temperatura de 17°C
> 
> Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk



Boas,
Esse valor parece baixo, há um netatmo aí perto com 14,6 mm.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Esse valor parece baixo, há um netatmo aí perto com 14,6 mm.


Pois.. também me pareceu pouco visto o que tem chuvido.. 
Vi na estação Meteocaldas..





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 09:24)

A8 Loures, chuva fraca, tecto das nuvens a 350m.
Cabeço de Montachique nas nuvens.
Pingos mais grossos aqui











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Nov 2018 às 09:27)

StormRic disse:


> 17,5°C
> 85%
> Vento fraco até 10Km/h
> Parque das Nações ainda sem inundações.
> ...


lol para o comentário 
Daqui a umas horas já veremos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:30)

Parou a chuva... por enquanto.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:45)

Recomeçou a chuver por aqui.. e com alguma intensidade!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 09:58)

Bom dia
Aqui toda a noite choveu, sempre com aguaceiros moderados.
10.16 mm de acumulado.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 10:04)

O centrometeo.pt dá aviso vermelho aqui para esta zona (Alcobaça).. custa-me a acreditar 






Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 10:06)

Volta a intensificar o vento...







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 10:08)

Por aqui o vento também já se faz ouvir, nova frente mesmo aqui à frente, parece estar a anoitecer!





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 10:16)

Milharado 
17,3°C
87%
15 - 20 Km/h SW
Aguaceiros fracos intermitentes 

Vistas Sul, Cabeço de Montachique 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Nov 2018 às 10:21)

Zona de forte instabilidade em desenvolvimento, não está com simpática cara. A massa de ar frio está a alimentar em força agora o ar carregado de humidade


A


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 10:22)

Dilúviooo!!!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (11 Nov 2018 às 10:27)

Nazaré com o mar em fundo...//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5be804009be5c/YouCut_20181111_102612105.mp4


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2018 às 10:41)

Bom dia chove forte por aqui.


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 10:42)

O acumulado já com um bom número, depois de acalmar um pouco, durante umas horas, volta a chover moderado.

O vento é que não perdoa, nem a Leslie, provocou tais ventos, rajada máxima atingida de novo.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2018 às 10:49)

António josé Sales disse:


> Bom dia chove forte por aqui.



24.6 mm/h


----------



## Dematos (11 Nov 2018 às 10:51)

A cair bem desde as 10:20!! vento fraco; 13,6°.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 10:54)

Chove a potes... 
17 mm já


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia,

Chove forte, por Peniche. Cai certinha.
Vento fraco. 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Imagem de satélite a querer bater certo com as últimas saídas dos modelos. O GFS insiste nos valores de ~50 mm para a zona de Lisboa, já o ICON está a querer meter 100 mm, o que não me parece descabido tendo em conta a evolução visível da tempestade. Tendo em conta que o ICON lida melhor que o GFS com a curta escala temporal


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Wow 22 mm já.
Que disparo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Chuva forte no Milharado 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 11:06)

Por aqui, 17ºC (!...), muita chuva e nevoeiro ao mesmo tempo (!), algum vento também!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Imagem de satélite a querer bater certo com as últimas saídas dos modelos. O GFS insiste nos valores de ~50 mm para a zona de Lisboa, já o ICON está a querer meter 100 mm, o que não me parece descabido tendo em conta a evolução visível da tempestade. Tendo em conta que o ICON lida melhor que o GFS com a curta escala temporal



Aqui perto já há estações perto dos 30 mm...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:16)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, o acumulado segue quase com 11 mm de acumulado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Nov 2018 às 11:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui perto já há estações perto dos 30 mm...


Ah pois! Repara no se está a desenvolver a SW. Mas que tremendo comboio de água.
Vai chover muito mais!


----------



## rokleon (11 Nov 2018 às 11:18)

Começou a cair forte por cá (Alcanena) há minutos a variar de moderada a elevada intensidade, a precipitação.


----------



## rokleon (11 Nov 2018 às 11:19)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Imagem de satélite a querer bater certo com as últimas saídas dos modelos. O GFS insiste nos valores de ~50 mm para a zona de Lisboa, já o ICON está a querer meter 100 mm, o que não me parece descabido tendo em conta a evolução visível da tempestade. Tendo em conta que o ICON lida melhor que o GFS com a curta escala temporal


100 seria obra ! Veremos...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:22)

Pessoal a minha zona está impressionante. 
33 mm! Chove, chove..


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2018 às 11:25)

Massamá: chuva forte com algum nevoeiro...


----------



## srr (11 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Abrantes - Pego ;
Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, o acumulado segue quase com 9 mm de acumulado.


----------



## lordmag95 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Na Sobreda da Caparica, em Almada, chove muito pouco.

Mas a norte vê-se um céu bastante escuro.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Boas
Por Coruche chove persistentemente, com períodos fracos e moderados. A humildade é bastante, 99% HR.
Acumulado até agora: 8.8mm com 1.9mm na última hora. 
Temperatura atual de 17.0°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Aguaceiros fortes acabaram mesmo de chegar.
O sina de Tv da Meo, já se foi.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Dia muito perigoso para cheias.
Ocorrência no vale do Pisão, aqui perto. 
35 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Nov 2018 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

A situação pela zona centro vai piorar a partir de agora, e observa-se no satélite bom desenvolvimento de uma das frentes que irá entrar a partir da tarde.
Inundações urbanas não são descabidas, o potencial é enorme, há muita água precipitável (água disponível na massa de ar húmida e temperada que dá origem  a estas chuvas).
Boa sorte e nada de aventuras "extremas" sem o necessário cuidado...


----------



## Yannick (11 Nov 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia !

Na Ulgueira, perto do cabo da Roca, passei os 30mm agora. Tambem por informação, a estação - accessivel no wunderground - nao esta a funcionar para temperatura e humidade ja ha uns meses, o sensor deve ter pifado... tenho 40 graus agora. Mas o da precipitação parece estar sem problema.
Abraço !
Yannick


----------



## lm1960 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:34)

Boas,

Por aqui chove com força há 30 minutos, céu totalmente fechado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:38)

40 mm. 
Impressionante.


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 11:40)

Por aqui, chove forte agora, esteve cerca de 10 minutos a chover torrencialmente e, como estou numa encosta, as ruas parecem rios!
A temperatura desceu abruptamente para os 13ºC.


----------



## AMFC (11 Nov 2018 às 11:40)

Abriram se as torneiras, está quase como se fosse noite, a preparar-se para esta zona terminar o dia com índices de precipitação elevadíssimos. Reunidas condições para cheias.


----------



## AndréGM22 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:42)

Bem se acham qu isto ainda vai piorar antes de melhorar pelas imagens que têm posto não sei onde vamos parar, chove potes de forma contínua 

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (11 Nov 2018 às 11:43)

Bom dia. 
Por cá sigo com 2.4 mm. 
A temperatura segue nos 18.8°c com 95%HR. 
O vento já atingiu os 39 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:43)

46,74 mm em Alfeizerão 







Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> 40 mm.
> Impressionante.



Muitas ocorrencias devido a inundações aí pelo distrito de Lisboa, deves conseguir um belo acumulado até ao fim do dia.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 11:44)

Dilúvio, Montachique.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:46)

A ocorrência no Pisão foi devido a movimento de massas, deslizamento portanto, aquela estrada é bonita mas ao mesmo tempo perigosa... Já é tempo de colocarem malhas de ferro nas encostas. 
Surgiram outras 3 ocorrência devido a inundações.

41 mm.


----------



## belem (11 Nov 2018 às 11:47)

celsomartins84 disse:


> 46,74 mm em Alfeizerão
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até merece um pão de ló para festejar.


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 11:51)

Se agora está mau, quando chegar esta banda de núvens....


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 11:55)

Forte a descer a A8 para Loures












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jodamensil (11 Nov 2018 às 11:57)

Tonton disse:


> Se agora está mau, quando chegar esta banda de núvens....


Onde obtens essa imagem?

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk


----------



## lordmag95 (11 Nov 2018 às 11:58)

Começou agora a chover fraco a moderado!


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 12:01)

Jodamensil disse:


> Onde obtens essa imagem?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através do Tapatalk



https://meteologix.com/pt/satellite/portugal/top-alert-15min.html


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 12:02)

aqui em Alenquer chove moderado mas bem certo ja desde há uma hora  chuva persistente ...está escuro de breu. É um domingo diferente, Já ha varios anos que o dia de S. Martinho não era passado à chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:06)

Por aqui estamos assim:



take a screenshot

Durante a tarde talvez vá espreitar a cascata da ribeira da Atrozela, deve estar no máximo.


----------



## lordmag95 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:11)

Em almada, chove cada vez com mais intensidade. Agora já em regime moderado e com neblina.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 12:12)

@jonas_87 wow  24 mm em uma hora ...como eu queria ter valores aqui..


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:13)

Video da forte chuvada as 10:15..


----------



## AndréGM22 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:16)

Pelo aeroporto de Lisboa a coisa já parece não estar muito famosa, vários aviões em espera para aterrar. 
Atenção também que temos maré cheia no Tejo por volta das 17e30.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:16)

Um gajo já vai nos 45 mm, olha para o radar e vai mais uma dose!!


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 12:18)

Avenidas novas com chuva moderada agora há cerca de 20 minutos deu uma chuvada que foi o suficiente para a estrada começar a criar lençois


----------



## Candy (11 Nov 2018 às 12:18)

E a Estação Meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro sem debitar dados... 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:23)

aqui tenho 6.5mm, ainda não chegou a verdadeira chuva, está quase , neste momento ficou de noite aqui, está quase:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:26)

Impressionante o disparo de ocorrências dos bombeiros de Alcabideche. 

12 inundações 
1 Deslizamento 
48 mm!!


----------



## Peters (11 Nov 2018 às 12:29)

Tudo ao lado do Montijo... como sempre... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:30)

E a chuva que tem caído, já deu para trazer alguma "força" ao rio Almonda.
Um dia bem cinzento pela cidade de Torres Novas.
As fotos não são da minha autoria




Na semana passada estive aqui neste local, e a água apenas corria pela adufa, agora já subiu o caudal, quase 1 metro.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:30)

Por aqui o céu está a ganhar tonalidades muito escuras...
17.3°C
Acumulado 9.8mm
HR 98%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 12:31)

Temperatura a descer a pique... O vento já foi aos 45 km/h, impressionante carga de água e continua moderada, há mais de meia hora.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:32)

Peters disse:


> Tudo ao lado do Montijo... como sempre...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



calma que ela virá, aqui a zona de Coruche também por enquanto está a ver passar, mas mais cedo ou mais tarde vai começar a descer e iremos ter também


----------



## Peters (11 Nov 2018 às 12:32)

Tão perto e tão longe 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 12:36)

Massamá, Rotunda Laura Aires (Correios) a encher completamente, carros a serem retirados (de um vídeo da Associação de Moradores, de Peixoto Rodrigues):


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:39)

charlie17 disse:


> Por aqui o céu está a ganhar tonalidades muito escuras...
> 17.3°C
> Acumulado 9.8mm
> HR 98%
> ...




vizinho  aqui na Fajarda começou a chover está quase, está no limite


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:42)

Na CMTV ta a dar imagens em directo em Lisboa com bastantes locais inundados

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 12:42)

Por aqui reina a calma! 2.3mm de acumulado, vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva  Muita precaução a todos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 12:42)

wow impressionante aqui em Alenquer a intensificar...chove bem mais forte  desde ha 15 minutos. As ultimas 3 horas tem sido sempre sem parar!!


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:44)

e pronto finalmente começou aqui, chove bem certinho


----------



## lordmag95 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:45)

Chove torrencialmente em Almada, se continuar assim vai haver inundações


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

17 Ocorrências na freguesia de Alcabideche.

Neste momento sigo com *51 mm*.
Continua a chover fraco a moderado.
Por mim já chega...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2018 às 12:48)

*19.5mm* acumulados das 11h às 12h na EM de Cabo Raso, 31.3mm das 10h às 12h


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *19.5mm* acumulados das 11h às 12h na EM de Cabo Raso, 31.3mm das 10h às 12h



Cota 7 mts, imagina cá mais para cima, tem sido impressionante.
Aqui no concelho houve certamente 30 mm em 1 hora.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 12:50)

CMTV fala em 1 morto em ourem devido ao mau tempo.

Algumas fotos e videos de Lisboa

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...ndacoes-em-varias-localidades?ref=HP_Destaque


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 12:54)

AJJ disse:


> CMTV fala em 1 morto em ourem devido ao mau tempo



cmtv são LOUCOS, essa baixa  já foi ha uns 2 dias e não foi devido a esta chuvada...enfim...nem abro esse canal


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 12:55)

jamestorm disse:


> cntv são LOUCOS, essa baixa  já foi ha uns 2 dias e não foi devido a esta chuvada...enfim...nem abro esse canal



Disseram que foi ontem ?
O Major confirmou na cmtv agora que foi devido a queda de uma arvore ontem por volta do 12h


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:57)

Aqui chuva forte e persistente agora... vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 12:59)

chuva forte e persistente  e começou há pouco tempo aqui, imagino muitos de vocês que já têm esta chuva há algum tempo


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:00)

Ta a dar na cmtv a ribeira do Jamor a transbordar!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (11 Nov 2018 às 13:02)

Aqui esta tudo alagado e o pior ainda nem começou, chuva moderada, vento nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:05)

AJJ disse:


> Disseram que foi ontem ?
> O Major confirmou na cmtv agora que foi devido a queda de uma arvore ontem por volta do 12h



Sim esse incidente foi mesmo ontem, e não hoje.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 13:07)

Boa tarde!
Uns belos *28,1 mm *acumulados até ao momento. Muitas inundações por Lisboa, Alvalade...


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 13:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim esse incidente foi mesmo ontem, e não hoje.



exacto mas disseram que estava relacionado com o mau tempo.

Chuva fraca agora em entrecampos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Nov 2018 às 13:07)

Eh pá oh pessoal. Os 50 mm já estão atingidos em certos locais. Olhando para o satélite e radar as imagens não estão nada simpáticas para as próximas horas!

Sendo verdade que o Jamor já vai fora de margens (o que não me admira) cuidado para a tarde! Muito cuidado.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

*55 mm* de momento.
*60 mm* em Murches, com *30 mm* registados em 1 hora.
Valores raros para esta zona.

Posto isto, as ocorrências continuam a subir, 21 de momento.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 13:08)

chove sem parar por aqui...mas, fui ver o Rio Alenquer e ainda vai muito baixo, parece que estas horas todas de chuva não alterou muito...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:09)

AJJ disse:


> exacto mas disseram que estava relacionado com o mau tempo


E de certo modo até está relacionado, mas foi devido ao vento de ontem ao meio dia.
Até porque hoje a rainha tem sido mesmo a chuva, aliás o vento tem sido fraco.
O acumulado já superou os 20 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2018 às 13:09)

Aqui, na Quinta do Conde, pouco choveu, quase nada mesmo. O horizonte está muito escuro, contudo.
Deve começar a cair precisamente quando pegar no carro para ir trabalhar...


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 13:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E de certo modo até está relacionado, mas foi devido ao vento de ontem ao meio dia.
> Até porque hoje a rainha tem sido mesmo a chuva, aliás o vento tem sido fraco.



Em benfica já cairam 3 arvores devido ao vento


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:11)

david 6 disse:


> vizinho  aqui na Fajarda começou a chover está quase, está no limite


Por aqui continua tudo calmo, embora o céu muito escuro... o meu acumulado ainda está bem longe do previsto...
A temperatura caiu cerca de dois graus na ultima hora... 
15.2ºC


----------



## Peters (11 Nov 2018 às 13:12)

Já está a cair mais certinha pelo Montijo


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 13:13)

São pedro do estoril está a ficar preocupante segundo as imagens do cm


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui chuva forte e persistente agora... vento nulo.


A chuva continua a aumentar! Impressionante...


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 13:16)

Em benfica os lençois de agua nas estradas ja galgam os passeios


----------



## srr (11 Nov 2018 às 13:22)

Abrantes,

Tudo dentro da normalidade - 12mm


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:23)

53,34 mm de acumulado e continua a chuver certinho com alguma intensidade.
Temperatura já desceu perto de 4°C agora registo 13°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2018 às 13:24)

*24.3mm* registados em Lisboa (Geofísico) das 12h às 13h


----------



## manganao (11 Nov 2018 às 13:24)

a chover  com bastante intensidade desde à 1 hora para cá


----------



## lsalvador (11 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

Alhos-Vedros chove a potes


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:30)

Situação aqui... 












Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

charlie17 disse:


> Por aqui continua tudo calmo, embora o céu muito escuro... o meu acumulado ainda está bem longe do previsto...
> A temperatura caiu cerca de dois graus na ultima hora...
> 15.2ºC



eu tinha 6.5mm, vai em 14.3mm, acalmou 5min agora até deu para andar lá fora, agora voltou a chuva forte , ou seja quase 8mm na última hora


----------



## Squirrel (11 Nov 2018 às 13:33)

Tonton disse:


> https://meteologix.com/pt/satellite/portugal/top-alert-15min.html


Bom Dia e Obrigado!
AB


----------



## lm1960 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:37)

Boas,
Nas últimas 2 horas choveu sem para, já deve ter ultrapassado os 50 mm...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 13:39)

*32,0 mm* acumulados. Vai chovendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:39)

Os aguaceiros moderados continuam sempre ao mesmo ritmo.
Muita água já por todo o lado, os solos começam já a ficar um pouco saturados.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 13:39)

Benfica está inundado agora na cmtv.

Parce uma ribeira na estrada


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:41)

O rio Alcabrichel na praia de Porto Novo está assim: 


Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:42)

Boa tarde.
A Cova da Piedade já regista alguns locais inundados .O acumulado vai em 33mm......


----------



## fhff (11 Nov 2018 às 13:46)

Pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer chove sem parar há várias horas. Sem grandes bátegas, mas chove certinho. Não tenho forma de medir o acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 13:46)

Agora de volta à Póvoa, grandes lençóis de água na A1, possivelmente o IC2 estará intransitável. Continua a chover moderado.

As células a sudoeste na convergência das massas de ar polar e tropical continuam numa linha ainda ao largo da costa. É interessante notar que toda a chuva que já caíu na região litoral centro ocorre no bordo sueste daquela massa nebulosa.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 13:48)

Entrecampos, chove muito agora.

Devido ao lixo na estrada já há lençois cada vez maiores


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:49)

*63 mm*
Chove moderado.
Não me lembro de ter um acumulado tão elevado, pelo menos desde que estou neste forum.

26 ocorrências.
Novo deslizamento de terras no Pisão, seria prudente fecharem a estrada...


----------



## Peters (11 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Tanto que andei a pedir , a minha rua está assim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 13:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> *63 mm*
> Chove moderado.
> Não me lembro de ter um acumulado tão elevado, pelo menos desde que estou neste forum.
> 
> ...


Não achas que merecia aviso vermelho para Lisboa, pelo menos? Com o que já choveu e ainda tem para chover... com rios como o Jamor já a transbordar pode ser perigoso.

Edit: Aqui chove cada vez mais... impressionante!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 14:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> *63 mm*
> Chove moderado.
> Não me lembro de ter um acumulado tão elevado, pelo menos desde que estou neste forum.
> 
> ...


A serra de Sintra a mostrar o que vale! 
Com o que falta cair, ainda chegas aos 100 mm. 
A chuva aumentou de intensidade novamente e consequentemente o acumulado sobe rapidamente, *36,8 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (11 Nov 2018 às 14:00)

A reportar da costa oeste, Santa Cruz. Chuva persistente moderada durante toda a manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:02)

Os aguaceiros moderados a fortes continuam sem arredar pé, desde manhã até agora, já aproveitei mais de 500 litros de água, isto apenas de um telhado com 20 m2.
26.42 mm.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 14:02)

Proteção civil acabou de extender o estado de alerta até amanha

Ribeira em sintra já com grande caudal de agua


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:04)

Chuva moderada agora por Coruche
2mm na última hora, com um acumulado de 11.8mm.
Temperatura continua a descer a pique, 13ºC agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:05)

Na Nazaré aquando da 44ª maratona Internacional, muitos lençóis de água nas estradas.


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 14:06)

StormRic disse:


> Agora de volta à Póvoa, grandes lençóis de água na A1, possivelmente o IC2 estará intransitável. Continua a chover moderado.
> 
> As células a sudoeste na convergência das massas de ar polar e tropical continuam numa linha ainda ao largo da costa. É interessante notar que toda a chuva que já caíu na região litoral centro ocorre no bordo sueste daquela massa nebulosa.


E que bem que ela cai, sempre a subir!









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:07)

charlie17 disse:


> Chuva moderada agora por Coruche
> 2mm na última hora, com um acumulado de 11.8mm.
> Temperatura continua a descer a pique, 13ºC agora.


update: a chuva cai com muita intensidade agora: 4mm na última hora / acumulado de 13.8mm


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:07)

continua certinho  hora de ir beber um cafézinho


----------



## Stormlover (11 Nov 2018 às 14:08)

Os acumulados vao ultrepassar os 100 .... a verdadeira frente ainda está a entrar ...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> A serra de Sintra a mostrar o que vale!
> Com o que falta cair, ainda chegas aos 100 mm.
> A chuva aumentou de intensidade novamente e consequentemente o acumulado sobe rapidamente, *36,8 mm*.



Sim a serra influencia esta zona no vento e chuva, embora seja muito mais marcante no vento(nortada violenta localizada no verão).
Não consigo fazer previsão, ao olhar para o radar só vejo chuva.
*66 mm* já cá cantam.
Conforme disse anteriormente, vou daqui a nada espreitar a ribeira da Atrozela e respectiva cascata, deve estar incrível,depois partilho os registos por cá.
Trata-se da linha de água que vem da Lagoa Azul, zona que andará com um acumulado ainda maior que o meu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

O radar, está composto, a zona de Soure já com eco amarelo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 14:11)

Chegado a Almada , posso vos dizer que apanhei precipitação extremamente forte o caminho todo! Tal como previsto em Azeitão também já vai chovendo bem, acumulado disparou para os 10.6mm  Tombo de cerca de 4°c na temperatura! Rajada máxima já de 50km,h

Este é o cenário de um estacionamento de um 
grande superfície, água com altura de 1 palmo






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:12)

charlie17 disse:


> update: a chuva cai com muita intensidade agora: 4mm na última hora / acumulado de 13.8mm



ainda há muito para chover, a baixa de Coruche deve ir inundar um bocado

agora aqui na Fajarda chuva forte e até se levantou um pouco o vento agora


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:13)

63,25mm e continua certinha 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> *63 mm*
> Chove moderado.
> Não me lembro de ter um acumulado tão elevado, pelo menos desde que estou neste forum.



47,2 mm acumulados hoje no Cabo Raso (já ultrapassados com certeza) até às 13h é também bastante invulgar.

Belas:* 67,6 mm* parece ser a estação com maior acumulado.

À volta das 12h, conforme o local, houve uma queda de temperatura generalizada de 4ºC aquando do início da chuva mais intensa.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

StormRic disse:


> 47,2 mm acumulados hoje no Cabo Raso (já ultrapassados com certeza) até às 13h é também bastante invulgar.
> 
> Belas:* 67,6 mm* parece ser a estação com maior acumulado.
> 
> À volta das 12h, conforme o local, houve uma queda de temperatura generalizada de 4ºC aquando do início da chuva mais intensa.



Verdade, e o cabo Raso é dos sítios mais secos de Portugal, ha pessoal que não tem ideia disso.
Estamos a falar de uma grande fatia de precipitação anual em 13 horas!
A netatmo de Murches segue também com *67 mm*.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Nov 2018 às 14:25)

Manhã e início de tarde de chuva por Coimbra. A estação da Quinta da Nora, segundo o wunderground segue com 34mm acumulados. 

De ocorrências, para já só os habituais lençois de água e alguns acidentes. 






Foto de Júlio Moço


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Nov 2018 às 14:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim a serra influencia esta zona no vento e chuva, embora seja muito mais marcante no vento(nortada violenta localizada no verão).
> Não consigo fazer previsão, ao olhar para o radar só vejo chuva.
> *66 mm* já cá cantam.
> Conforme disse anteriormente, vou daqui a nada espreitar a ribeira da Atrozela e respectiva cascata, deve estar incrível,depois partilho os registos por cá.
> Trata-se da linha de água que vem da Lagoa Azul, zona que andará com um acumulado ainda maior que o meu.


Imagino como estejam as ribeiras do Cabrela e a de Cheleiros. E a das Vinhas. E a de Colares. Locais que conto explorar durante a semana.


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Nov 2018 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Ainda não vi o acumulado, mas deve ser alto, chove desde manha de modo continuo, aqui em Samora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:34)

Nevoeiro a ficar cerrado e a chover muito! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (11 Nov 2018 às 14:37)

Acho que o acumulado é visível por esta imagem.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Isto hoje é tudo, é chuvada é um avião que perdeu instrumentos de navegação sobre lisboa. 

Alguem sabe como está o aeroporto ?


----------



## manganao (11 Nov 2018 às 14:47)

falavam de distrito de Portalegre mas penso que Santarém e Lisboa e Leiria serão os priores ate agora! aqui pelas caldas continua a chover sem parar


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 14:47)

Chuva muito fraca agora em entrecampos, saí de casa e aqueles buracos de escoamento já estavam a começar a transbordar.

Incrivel a quantidade de lixo que se ve nas estradas


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:49)

*Situação de emergência no aeroporto de Lisboa: avião sem instrumentos não consegue aterrar*
EM ATUALIZAÇÃO

Um avião com 60 pessoas a bordo não consegue aterrar em Lisboa. O aparelho está sem instrumentos, confirma a Navegação Aérea de Portugal. Avião está a largar combustível para aterragem de emergência.
O avião está a largar combustível para fazer uma aterragem de emergência.



AJJ disse:


> Isto hoje é tudo, é chuvada é um avião que perdeu instrumentos de navegação sobre lisboa.


----------



## fhff (11 Nov 2018 às 14:51)

Vai tentar aterrar em Beja....oxalá corra pelo melhor.


----------



## Stormlover (11 Nov 2018 às 14:51)

Os aviões passam por cima da Caparica, estou com medo xD


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2018 às 14:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Situação de emergência no aeroporto de Lisboa: avião sem instrumentos não consegue aterrar*
> EM ATUALIZAÇÃO
> 
> Um avião com 60 pessoas a bordo não consegue aterrar em Lisboa. O aparelho está sem instrumentos, confirma a Navegação Aérea de Portugal. Avião está a largar combustível para aterragem de emergência.
> O avião está a largar combustível para fazer uma aterragem de emergência.



Os pilotos estarão bem treinados para fazer uma aterragem sem instrumentos de navegação.

Segundo a CMTV caças - F-16 já sairam ao seu encontro.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 14:52)

A aumentar bastante por aqui, chuva intensa agora  incrível que ainda não parou desde as primeiras horas da manhã...Rio Alenquer ja subiu um pouco mais, já é visível


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Snifa disse:


> Os pilotos estarão bem treinados para fazer uma aterragem sem instrumentos de navegação.
> 
> Segundo a CMTV caças - F-16 já sairam ao seu encontro.


Por isso a minha pergunta como é que está o aeroporto de Lisboa se estiver muito nevoeiro e a visibilidade baixa será muito mas muito dificil


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Snifa disse:


> Os pilotos estarão bem treinados para fazer uma aterragem sem instrumentos de navegação.
> 
> Segundo a CMTV caças - F-16 já sairam ao seu encontro.



Está agora a dar na RTP3, e falam na possiblidade do avião poder amarar no estuario do Rio Tejo, eu por acaso ouvi passar aqui os F-16, só estranhei foi o facto de estar a chover eles no ar, o que nºao costuma ser muito habitual.


----------



## fhff (11 Nov 2018 às 14:57)

Estão a tentar Beja e a serem guiados pelo ATC.


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 14:57)

A chuva continua intensa. O meu acumulado sobe cada vez mais.
14mm na última hora/ acumulado de 25.5mm
12.4°C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2018 às 15:01)

Muita muita chuva que têm caído de forma forte e persistente.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:02)

73,15mm e continua a chuver imenso!!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

Mais 7,7 mm a juntar ao acumulado de Cabo Raso, segue com *54,9 mm*.

Entretanto, *29,6 mm* no Barreiro, das 13h às 14h.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:07)

fhff disse:


> Estão a tentar Beja e a serem guiados pelo ATC.


Aterragem vai ser em Beja!


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 15:07)

A cmtv já tem o audio da conversa do avião com a torre

Neste momento parou a chuva em Entrecampos


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 15:09)

Desapareceu do radar


----------



## dASk (11 Nov 2018 às 15:10)

Não querendo ser alarmista mas o avião em emergência desapareceu do radar do flightradar24 Zona de Alvito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

dASk disse:


> Não querendo ser alarmista mas o avião em emergência desapareceu do radar do flightradar24 Zona de Alvito.


Avião prestes a aterrar em Beja!


----------



## fog (11 Nov 2018 às 15:18)

AJJ disse:


> Desapareceu do radar


Exacto, estava a ver o Embraer e de repente... desapareceu.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com 36.6 mm acumulados, o período mais forte aconteceu entre as 13/14, registei 17.8 mm, com o Rate max a acontecer pelas 12:59 com 94.4 mm/h.
A temperatura segue nos 13.3ºc com a HR no 97%.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

fog disse:


> Exacto, estava a ver o Embraer e de repente... desapareceu.



As vezes é normal quando um avião baixa de uma determinada altitude, outra pode ter acontecido o transponder deixar de funcionar ou alteração de codigo de voo


----------



## fog (11 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

O voo era o KZR1388 da Air Astana. Aguardemos, podem ter desligado o transponder.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 15:21)

aterrou


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:22)

CMTV diz que avião já aterrou em Beja

entretanto aqui continua  acalmou um pouco mais agora


----------



## fog (11 Nov 2018 às 15:23)

AJJ disse:


> aterrou


A ser assim... Uf!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:26)

fog disse:


> A ser assim... Uf!


Aterrou à terceira tentativa...

Voltando ao seguimento aqui continua a chover copiosamente...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:32)

Impressionante a rede hidrográfica do concelho, está assim para o extremo. 
Logo publica os registos. 
Alcabideche segue nos 72 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 15:36)

está a passar a regime fraco, de repente quase não chove...os acumulados nesta zona na ultima hora devem ser enormes!!


----------



## srr (11 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Abrantes - 20mm .

Chove moderado agora.


----------



## lsalvador (11 Nov 2018 às 15:42)

Por Tomar e até ao momento 

Hoje 34.2 mm


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2018 às 15:44)

Grande carga de água por aqui na última hora e meia. Na primeira hora choveu intensamente (devem ter caído uns 20mm) segundo as  estações meteorológicas amadoras mais perto de mim, as de Azeitão. Valores a variar entre os 24mm e os 36mm, quase tudo nas últimas 2 horas.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 15:46)

voltou a intensificar!!  13ºC.
Pelo radar fico chateado porque parece que está passar tudo ao lado do Sul do país que tanto precisa!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

Acumulados brutais pelo concelho de Oeiras:
Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *58,4 mm*
B.V. Paço d'Arcos: *55,1 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *47,8 mm

*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 15:57)

E continuam os aguaceiros moderados, é visivel já água á superficie dos terrenos, o que quer dizer que a capacidade de absorção é bem menor do que a precipitação que tem caído.
37.08 mm.

E lá se foi o deck das esplanadas dos bares da praça 5 de Outubro em Torres Novas.







Santo AmaroDe Oeiras, Ribeira junto ao McDonalds já transbordou as margens.


----------



## AJJ (11 Nov 2018 às 16:09)

Houve uma pausa de 2 minutos em entrecampos, mas continua sempre a chover as vezes mais forte outras vezes mais fraca mas sempre sempre a chover.

Alguem sabe se está previsto as condições piorarem nas proximas horas?


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 16:20)

aquela mancha amarelada no radar é enorme e está a ir para a zona de Lisboa. 
Pode haver problemas mais sérios...


----------



## Squirrel (11 Nov 2018 às 16:23)

AJJ disse:


> Houve uma pausa de 2 minutos em entrecampos, mas continua sempre a chover as vezes mais forte outras vezes mais fraca mas sempre sempre a chover.
> 
> Alguem sabe se está previsto as condições piorarem nas proximas horas?



As manchas amarelas que se vêem na imagem de radar, prenunciam um pouco mais do mesmo.


----------



## Stormlover (11 Nov 2018 às 16:24)

A mancha amarela vai entrar a sul do tejo


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2018 às 16:25)

jamestorm disse:


> aquela mancha amarelada no radar é enorme e está a ir para a zona de Lisboa.
> Pode haver problemas mais sérios...


Essa mancha amarela parece vir para aqui e não aí!...


----------



## AndréGM22 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:25)

Margem sul provavelmente, pela deslocação parece-me que já não apanhará Lisboa, pelo menos de forma significativa


----------



## Squirrel (11 Nov 2018 às 16:28)

Thomar disse:


> Essa mancha amarela parece vir para aqui e não aí!...



Quase de certeza...


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 16:30)

jamestorm disse:


> voltou a intensificar!!  13ºC.
> Pelo radar fico chateado porque parece que está passar tudo ao lado do Sul do país que tanto precisa!



Deixa lá, repara que, aos poucos, a banda vai-se adentrando pelo Sul..





Por aqui, chove mais forte, outra vez!
Acumulado na estação do Belas Clube de Campo, até agora *81 mm!!!
*
Edit: Na de Barcarena, um pouco mais perto daqui, *116mm  *


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 16:32)

parece estar a entrar pela zona do cabo Espichel


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

tenho 35.5mm, acalmou bastante agora chove fraco, mas aquela mancha amarela parece vir direito aqui, ainda vai acumular bem mais


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:34)

Cheguei a casa agora.
Ora bem, dei uma volta grande aqui na zona.
Nunca tinha visto as ribeiras com tanta água, o que me fez mais impressão foi o caudal da ribeira das vinhas, que está na boa com uns 5 metros de largura e com corrente muito forte! No Guincho já se formou a lagoa, a ribeira que lá chega, a da Malveira da Serra está com uma corrente descomunal.
Já posto os registos.

Actualizando:

*31* ocorrências aqui na freguesia.
Acumulado: *75 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 16:35)

Tonton disse:


> Edit: Na de Barcarena, um pouco mais perto daqui, *116mm*


Valor inflacionado.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Tonton disse:


> Edit: Na de Barcarena, um pouco mais perto daqui, *116mm  *



Só estou a pensar que nas cheias de 1967 o valores andavam nos 100mm...


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 16:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Valor inflacionado.



Não sei, não, aqui por Massamá, os sítios mais baixos estão todos debaixo de água...


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:37)

Os terrenos aqui já estão a deitar água fora, as valas já levam água bem barrenta.
Os aguaceiros moderados ainda não pararam desde a hora de almoço.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 16:38)

Tonton disse:


> Não sei, não, aqui por Massamá, os sítios mais baixos estão todos debaixo de água...


Essa estação já é conhecida há anos pelo fórum por causa dos valores inflacionados...


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 16:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Essa estação já é conhecida há anos pelo fórum por causa dos valores inflacionados...



Ah, não sabia, obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Os terrenos aqui já estão a deitar água fora, as valas já levam água bem barrenta.
> Os aguaceiros moderados ainda não pararam desde a hora de almoço.


Aqui continua a chover bem, talvez tenha aliviado só um pouco... o terreno está completamente ensopado e as covas das árvores cheias de água.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cheguei a casa agora.
> Ora bem, dei uma volta grande aqui na zona.
> Nunca tinha visto as ribeiras com tanta água, o que me fez mais impressão foi o caudal da ribeira das vinhas, que está na boa com uns 5 metros de largura e com corrente muito forte! No Guincho já se formou a lagoa, a ribeira que lá chega, a da Malveira da Serra está com uma corrente descomunal.
> Já posto os registos.
> ...


Bem, eu digo-vos que quando olhei para os 82 mm da estação que sempre acompanho fiquei super cético. Mas como tudo o que passa ai também tem de passar por Belas, pelo movimento SW-NE, e tendo em conta a cota de 300 m, estou estupefacto. Esperava metade disto!

*82 mm* *é o valor mais alto do ano e talvez dos últimos 10 anos ( 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 teve mais de 100 mm)
*
Nem imagino como está o Jamor, sei que a rotunda de Belas teve das maiores inundações de sempre.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 16:45)

Squirrel disse:


> Quase de certeza...


Esta a atravessar a margem sul e a entrar em Lisboa o amarelo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:46)

Aqui sigo nos *77,3 mm, *ao menos que chegue aos *80 mm* e fechamos a loja.
Felizmente a frente está a passar,deixo para voces.
Foi uma rega monumental, tinha *35 mm*, agora *112 mm*.


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, eu digo-vos que quando olhei para os 82 mm da estação que sempre acompanho fiquei super cético. Mas como tudo o que passa ai também tem de passar por Belas, pelo movimento SW-NE, e tendo em conta a cota de 300 m, estou estupefacto. Esperava metade disto!
> 
> *82 mm* *é o valor mais alto do ano e talvez dos últimos 10 anos ( 18 de Fevereiro de 2008 teve mais de 100 mm)
> *
> Nem imagino como está o Jamor, sei que a rotunda de Belas teve das maiores inundações de sempre.



Retirada da página do CM:


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 16:49)

Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *63,5 mm*
B.V. Paço d'Arcos:* 60,5 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *50,6 mm*
E continua a chover bem. 

Post 5000.


----------



## Tonton (11 Nov 2018 às 16:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Post 5000.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *63,5 mm*
> B.V. Paço d'Arcos:* 60,5 mm*
> MeteoOeiras: *50,6 mm*
> E continua a chover bem.
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:53)

Aqui a chuva volta a aumentar de intensidade para bem forte e persistente!


----------



## magnusson73 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:54)

Boa tarde, temperatura desceu para os 9°c, chove moderado desde cerca as 12h.(cerca de 4 mm hora),acumulado de hoje até às 16h.na estação do aeródromo é de 43,4 mm e mensal de 143,1 mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:54)

Boas a todos. Aqui por Cacilhas pareceu me ter ouvido trovejar


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 16:56)

Pela imagem de satélite vem aí uma zona bem perturbada...


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 16:59)

Quem é que para isto hoje









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:02)

david 6 disse:


> tenho 35.5mm, acalmou bastante agora chove fraco, mas aquela mancha amarela parece vir direito aqui, ainda vai acumular bem mais



Acumulei quase igual a ti, ate agora 35.4mm
4.6mm na última hora
12.1°C


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:06)

Deixo aqui este gráfico para a memória:






*25,6 mm* entre as 11h e as 12h

E as imagens encontradas no facebook:

Junto ao largo de Belas, nesse local da estrada passa o Rio Jamor encanado por baixo por isso o resultado foi esse:






A rotunda e a Av. Marinha Portuguesa inundadas, isto já é regular em dias de muita chuva mas esta foi das piores. A ribeira de Belas passa encanada mesmo por baixo do local, ou seja, já era de esperar. As árvores (carvalhos com folha castanha) que se veêm em fundo do plano são os que estão sempre nas minhas fotos:


Isto é algures em Massamá:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:13)

Boas,

Três fotos que retratam um acumulado raro por cá 77 mm. 
Cenários espectaculares,faço ideia na serra.

Ribeira da Atrozela





Ribeiras das Vinhas





Pequeno afluente bem nervoso da ribeira da Malveira da Serra


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

Ribeira de Barcarena esteve em leito de cheia:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

Por aqui vamos agora entrar na fase crítica! 28.6mm até ao momento 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Esta a entrar agora tudo na zona da Arrabida, afinal enganei/me o amarelo nao entrou em Lisboa


----------



## PaulusLx (11 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Três fotos que retratam um acumulado raro por cá 77 mm.
> Cenários espectaculares,faço ideia na serra.
> ...


Simplesmente espectacular!


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

89,41mm em Alfeizerão  excelente registo!
Passei à pouco pela Foz do Arelho, o parque de campismo está inundado, a estrada em frente à entrada do Inatel só se transita por uma faixa a outra é um lago enorme, e a entrada do parque de estacionamento que dá acesso aos bares está cortada, a água ultrapassa a altura do passeio!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 17:24)

incrivel a quantidade de Lixo e plásticos nessa ribeira, gente pouco civilizada...


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:25)

chuva forte de novo


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:28)

O acumulado vai em 47,8mm .


----------



## manganao (11 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

É oficial parou de chover!


----------



## srr (11 Nov 2018 às 17:31)

Abrantes 25mm


----------



## manganao (11 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Chuva Hoje: 38.3 mm
segundo fonte do meteocaldas 
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/index.php


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Este é um dia para meter inveja ao Norte :

Rio de Mouro: *87,7 mm*
Belas CC: *83,3 mm*
Murches:* 77,8 mm*
Alcabideche: *77,5 mm*
Odivelas: *77,3 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

A frente já passou, não chove mais. 
Acumulados pelo concelho:

Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *64,8 mm*
B.V. Paço d'Arcos:* 60,5 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *51,8 mm*, de salientar o rainfall rate máximo de *110,8 mm/hr*, ocorrido às 11:43 (corresponde a um eco vermelho)


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:47)

Aqui já chove fraco...


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:49)

continua forte persistente mas é o final esta parte, a zona oeste já parou de chover


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 17:54)

Já não chove!


----------



## Geopower (11 Nov 2018 às 17:56)

Por Santa Cruz já não chove. 
Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW.
Mar com ondas de 3 a 4 metros. 
Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

está praticamente no fim, já chove fraco, daqui a minutos deve parar de chover


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:12)

Mais imagens, IC19 inundou em alguns troços bem como algumas entradas, do face:








Entrada na rotunda de Queluz de Baixo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:21)

Parece que a torneira fechou-se também por aqui, isto ao fim de cerca de 7 horas a chover sem paragens.
46.48 mm de acumulado.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 18:32)

Depois de quase parar, continua a chover bem aqui por Alenquer


----------



## srr (11 Nov 2018 às 18:41)

Abrantes - 30mm, 

E a frente esta a dar o ultimo suspiro.


----------



## Tufao André (11 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

Domingo de chuva como já não via há muito tempo!!  
Desde madrugada/inicio da manhã que chove sem parar, cerca de 12h, alternando entre moderada/forte/muito forte. Acumulados significativos em torno dos 70-80 mm (não sei o valor exacto, é apenas baseado nas estações mais próximas). Muitos lençóis de agua ou pequenas inundações aqui na freguesia e à volta, sobretudo em Benfica! 
A frente em si já passou, mas ainda chove fraco!


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

até a chuva fraca é persistente


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 18:58)

Ribeira da Laje transbordou perto da foz em Santo Amaro de Oeiras:


Imagens de Alcabideche:


Acessos pedonais no Estoril viraram túneis de esgoto para a praia:




Tiagolco disse:


> Hmm...muita fruta...


Estamos a falar de uma estação a levar com eco amarelo há horas e a mais de 1000 metros...


----------



## RStorm (11 Nov 2018 às 19:18)

Boa noite

Chuva, chuva e mais chuva... é este o resumo do dia e ainda não parou!
O acumulado do dia segue nos *45,3 mm *até agora  Um novo record para a minha estação, que há de ser manter por muitos bons anos  O anterior era de *18,9 mm* em 9 de Março 2018. 
Amanhã regressa o solinho, bom para a terra "descansar" depois desta belíssima rega 

Extremos: 
Mínima: *16,6ºC* 
Máxima: *18,9ºC*
Acumulado até agora: *45,3 mm *

T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 97% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 19:21)

Boas,
Deixo aqui os gráficos de 3 estações netatmo aqui da zona norte da freguesia, todas praticamente com o mesmo valor excelente calibração.








image url hosting


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 19:27)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ribeira da Laje transbordou perto da foz em Santo Amaro de Oeiras:
> 
> 
> Imagens de Alcabideche:
> ...




Boas,

Olha só duas pequenas correcções, esse video é na praia de São Pedro do Estoril.
Relativamente à estação de Fajão,Pampilhosa da Serra a altitude exacta é cota 890 mts.


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 19:28)

chove moderado de novo  e não tem quase nada já o radar, que frente teimosa


----------



## Toby (11 Nov 2018 às 19:38)

jamestorm disse:


> incrivel a quantidade de Lixo e plásticos nessa ribeira, gente pouco civilizada...



o homem corre para a ruína, hoje ele levou o carro para ir mais rápido ...


----------



## RStorm (11 Nov 2018 às 19:42)

Peters disse:


> Tanto que andei a pedir , a minha rua está assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conheço bem essa rua e confesso que nunca a tinha visto nesse estado 
Se esta esteve assim, nem quero imaginar como esteve o zona dos pescadores/baixa... deve ter havido água pelos joelhos


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 19:43)

chuvinha fraquinha agora, bem penso que seja desta o final


----------



## Rachie (11 Nov 2018 às 19:48)

Aqui pela Venda do Pinheiro choveu todo o dia. Poucos devem ter sido os minutos que parou. O meu namorado saiu por volta do meio dia e disse que a nossa rua (estrada principal) tinha uma faixa de rodagem cheia de água e andavam os bombeiros a desentupir sarjetas. Entretanto vi no Facebook que houve mais inundações na zona. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (11 Nov 2018 às 19:49)

Bem, parece que finalmente terminou o dilúvio. Aqui por Almada velha,rendeu 48,4mm e com a temperatura bem inferior à de ontem, 11,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:03)

bem por aqui está praticamente terminado também, ainda se sente uns borrifos (que frente mais teimosa ) acumulado foi *43.3mm*, bem bom


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 20:06)

Há pouco ainda pingava por aqui, mas agora sim já se foi. Que belo dia de chuva!!


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:09)

Fiz upload dos vídeos das linhas de água, aqui estão:


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2018 às 20:12)

Porra, tou com algum problema no penico da Netatmo, que apenas marcou 6.8mm hoje, o que não é possível. Deve estar entupido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:22)

Vai começar o pós-frontal a entrar na costa... algumas células são grandes.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Vai começar o pós-frontal a entrar na costa... algumas células são grandes.



Epa já chega!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa já chega!


Podes crer... mas elas vêem aí...


----------



## RStorm (11 Nov 2018 às 20:28)

Finalmente parou de chover, acumulado total de *45,9 mm*!

@luismeteo3 Já caiu água que chegue   Espero que as células fiquem no mar


----------



## remember (11 Nov 2018 às 20:31)

Parece ter terminado... Que rega monumental!!! Dados actuais!













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (11 Nov 2018 às 21:20)

Boa noite

Dia bem regado. O São Martinho hoje bebeu agua mesmo sem querer. 

De momento, já não chove. No meu pluviómetro vou fechar o dia com *40,1mm* acumulados.
A estação do Aeródromo segue com 39,1mm e Bencanta com 47,3mm.

No distrito de Coimbra, de destacar a EMA da Pampilhosa da Serra com uns incríveis, *149,6mm*. Valor potenciado pelo efeito orográfico.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Dia bem regado. O São Martinho hoje bebeu agua mesmo sem querer.
> 
> ...



Que valor brutal.
O dia de hoje dá que pensar aqui na zona, quantos mm terão caído à cota 460-520 mts  Santa Eufémia - Pena (eixo Este da serra de Sintra). 100 mm acredito que tenham sido atingidos.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

54 mm de acumulado após a verificação do calibre.
A davis está a contabilizar a menos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 21:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que valor brutal.
> O dia de hoje dá que pensar aqui na zona, quantos mm terão caído à cota 460-520 mts  Santa Eufémia - Pena (eixo Este da serra de Sintra). 100 mm acredito que tenham sido atingidos.


Sem dúvida que a Serra deve ter passado os 100 mm, pena a entidade "Parques Monte da Lua" não investirem numa estação para lá...


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Nov 2018 às 21:41)

Surreal a imagem das 17.15h
Parece que é de noite e a cidade iluminada mas na realidade sao os raios de sol  oeste a  bater na cidade por escassos segundos.
Foto de telemóvel sem tratamento.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Depois de mais umas pinguinhas aqui, outras acolá, aqui ficam os acumulados finais de hoje:

Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *65,8 mm*
B. V. Paço d'Arcos: *61,7 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *52,6 mm*

Muito bom! 
Depois destes dias super húmidos e nublados nada como uma semaninha cheia de sol.


----------



## Peters (11 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

RStorm disse:


> Conheço bem essa rua e confesso que nunca a tinha visto nesse estado
> Se esta esteve assim, nem quero imaginar como esteve o zona dos pescadores/baixa... deve ter havido água pelos joelhos



E isto não foi nada, há 2 anos atrás encheu mesmo e parecia os rápidos, dava para fazer rafting, na zona dos pescadores hoje foi bem pior...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2018 às 23:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois de mais umas pinguinhas aqui, outras acolá, aqui ficam os acumulados finais de hoje:
> 
> Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *65,8 mm*
> B. V. Paço d'Arcos: *61,7 mm*
> ...


E bem que dizes, parece que é mesmo a la S. Martinho 






PS: Reparam no bug do site quando o ultravioleta para hoje é 0... nem sequer há figurinha ahah

Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Mínima,Agora: *11,0ºC*
Acumulado:* 84,3 mm (praticamente quase o normal mensal)
*
E com este dia o acumulado anual sobe para* 831,1 mm*, ultrapassando e bem a média anual de Belas e Lisboa.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2018 às 23:43)

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui!  Noite fria..


----------



## charlie17 (11 Nov 2018 às 23:43)

Acumulado final de *38.4mm*
99% HR
*10.8ºC*
Com isto novembro já superou outubro em precipitação total.


----------



## Sanxito (11 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

Boa noite. 
Por cá o sigo com a mínima do dia, 12.2°c e 98%HR. 
O acumulado do dia ficou pelos 46.2 mm, tendo o rate max. Atingido os 94.4 mm/h pelas 12:59, depois a precipitação caiu sempre com uma intensidade na casa dos 10 mm/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (12 Nov 2018 às 00:25)

E assim terminou o dia mais chuvoso do ano por aqui, com uns espantosos 67.7 mm, novo recorde da estação.

Choveu oito vezes mais que ontem, impressionante... Com alguns períodos acima de 14 mm/h

Máxima de 18.2°C e mínima de 11.1°C, rajada máxima de 45 km/h.



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2018 às 01:12)

e agora para sobremesa um nevoeiro cerradissimo que molha de novo o pouco que já tinha secado


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Nov 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia
6.7°C de mínima e actual.


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2018 às 07:25)

WHORTAS disse:


> 54 mm de acumulado após a verificação do calibre.
> A davis está a contabilizar a menos.



Bom dia,
A diferença é enorme, acontece nos outros dias ou apenas com intensidade?
Em casa 2% ou 10% como ontem.


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2018 às 07:28)

Olá a todos
Os valores da chuva anunciados ontem foram controlados por um pluviômetro manual?
Eu acho alguns valores estranhos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, e assim continua ainda.
9.8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2018 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Acumulado recorde por aqui de *45,0mm* ontem. Houve registo de algumas inundações nesta zona, principalmente na Baixa da Cova da Piedade e em Corroios.
O nevoeiro cerrado vai-se mantendo e a temperatura com sérias dificuldades em subir.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2018 às 10:39)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por aqui manhã de nevoeiro cerrado! Tudo bem encharcado  *HR *nos *100%* , e *12ºc* , depois de uma mínima *9.4ºc*  ! Ainda em relação ao dia de ontem, os acumulados finais são estes 

Azeitão: *30mm *
Sesimbra: *49.5mm
*
Não cotejado com alguns acumulados já relatados aqui, mas muito bom, até pela forma estratiforme que caiu sem fazer estragos  Agora toca a aproveitar a semana atrasada de Verão do S.Martinho, que lá para dia 17/18 as coisas devem mudar outra vez, e provavelmente teremos a amiga chuva de volta * 

*


----------



## Rachie (12 Nov 2018 às 10:44)

Por aqui na Venda a chuva parou à noite. A mínima baixou bastante (até aos 9°) e esteve nevoeiro até há cerca de 1:30h atrás 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (12 Nov 2018 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

Ontem rendeu 30 mm , bem chovida, sem qualquer extremo, 
até porque as terras estavam secas.
Finalmente os rios e riachos, com algum movimento, 
Espero mais......precisamos de agua para limpar os cursos de agua.

Hoje : Nevoeiro e algum sol


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2018 às 11:56)

E depois do nevoeiro cerrado, que teimava em não se ir embora, agora é o sol que vai maracando presença.
15.5ºC


----------



## RStorm (12 Nov 2018 às 12:39)

Bom dia

A manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, mas levantou-se agora no final da manhã e o sol já brilha 
Os terrenos baldios daqui da zona estão bastante encharcados de água, alguns até formaram pequenas lagoas.

Mínima: *9,2ºC *
T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 94% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2018 às 13:27)

Que bosta o penico ontem ter berrado. Já andei a limpar o dito, mas não deve ser esse o problema, porque n estava muito sujo... Esperemos pelo próximo episódio de precipitação.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Nov 2018 às 14:35)

mr. phillip disse:


> Que bosta o penico ontem ter berrado. Já andei a limpar o dito, mas não deve ser esse o problema, porque n estava muito sujo... Esperemos pelo próximo episódio de precipitação.


Há algum tipo de manutenção que possas fazer?? Há acumulação de salitre nos contactos?? Haverá alguma problema na comunicação entre base e pluviometro?

Por cá sigo com bastante humidade ainda e com a temperatura a subir. 
17.1°c e 79%HR. 
Tenho um acumulado de 0.2 mm, registo das 4 da manhã que por certo será efeito do nevoeiro que se fez sentir. 
O vento é praticamente nulo. 
A mínima desta noite te ficou pelos 10.0°c pelas 3:37. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2018 às 15:03)

Sanxito disse:


> Há algum tipo de manutenção que possas fazer?? Há acumulação de salitre nos contactos?? Haverá alguma problema na comunicação entre base e pluviometro?
> 
> Por cá sigo com bastante humidade ainda e com a temperatura a subir.
> 17.1°c e 79%HR.
> ...


Vou testar amanhã, até para acertar com os valores das estações aqui perto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2018 às 15:08)

Máxima:* 17,2ºC*
Mínima: *8,7ºC*

Acho que ontem o sensor de humidade deu o berro com tanta chuva  Pelo menos não sai dos 95%. Vou tentar pôr ao sol um bocado para ver se baixa.


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Nov 2018 às 16:01)

Boa tarde

Zona da Arruda, 16 graus e céu quase limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (12 Nov 2018 às 16:19)

Céu limpo 18 graus, está muito agradável


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2018 às 16:38)

Depois da "tempestade" vem a bonança 

*17.9ºc*,  *56%* de* HR* e vento nulo! Toca a aproveitar, que parece que vai ser sol de pouca dura 

Sesimbra




IMG_2715 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2708 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



Até o homem da gruta tem as coisas à "janela" 




IMG_2717 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

E uma com a cores Outonais bem patentes 




IMG_2724 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Depois da "tempestade" vem a bonança
> 
> *17.9ºc*,  *56%* de* HR* e vento nulo! Toca a paroveitar, que vai ser sol de pouca dura
> 
> ...


Muito bonito! As cores "frias" ficam muito bem com a Arrábida!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Nov 2018 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!
A manhã foi marcada por muito nevoeiro que acabou por levantar à tarde, dando lugar ao sol.
Deixo uma foto tirada hoje às 7h por uma amiga:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2018 às 17:20)

E acabamos o dia com céu limpo, algo que já não se via há semanas.

Encontrei esta foto de 2015 de exatamente no mesmo dia e no mesmo momento, achei engraçado o (pouco) contraste, nota-se no crescimento das árvores e talvez estejam mais outonais agora do que naquele ano:

*12/11/2015 às 17h11:*






*12/11/2018 às 17h10:*






T. atual: 13,4ºC
Boa semana a todos


----------



## Manuel Amador (12 Nov 2018 às 17:41)

Algures nas linhas de torres,  céu limpo e uns frescos 12 graus, só faltam os invasores
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2018 às 18:07)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde amena, para fazer uma pequena caminhada de 12 quilómetros, e ao mesmo tempo para observar a "explosão" das cores de outono, principalmente nas vinhas, deu para ver que a chuva de ontem ainda fez correr bem os ribeiros, pois hoje ainda tinham muita água estagnada.

Isto é uma pequena amostra, pois esta vinha era pequena, mas em vinhas com dezenas de hectares, o cenério é magnífico.







Estrada da conduta de água da EPAL, que segue em direção a Lisboa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2018 às 18:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bonito! As cores "frias" ficam muito bem com a Arrábida!



Obrigado Guilherme, eu sou um bocadinho suspeito, mas a Arrábida fica bem de qualquer maneira  Mas sim, o Outuno/Inverno traz.lhe outro encanto , nomeadamente na encosta Norte, que está sempre numa situação desfavorável para a encosta Sul pela vista que a mesma tem! Incrível o contraste nas tuas duas fotografias , ninguém diria que foram tiradas na mesma data, mas em anos diferentes! Prova talvez que estejamos a ter um Outono como já não tínhamos a alguns anos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2018 às 18:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Depois da "tempestade" vem a bonança
> 
> *17.9ºc*,  *56%* de* HR* e vento nulo! Toca a paroveitar, que vai ser sol de pouca dura
> 
> ...



Parabéns pelas excelente fotos, é verdade este ano as cores de outono estão bem realçadas.
Então mas vive mesmo aí alguém nessa gruta, de facto a presença humana está aí bem evidente.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Nov 2018 às 18:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Depois da "tempestade" vem a bonança
> 
> *17.9ºc*,  *56%* de* HR* e vento nulo! Toca a paroveitar, que vai ser sol de pouca dura
> 
> ...


Belíssimas fotos!  Adoro a Arrábida, zona fantástica.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Nov 2018 às 19:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns pelas excelente fotos, é verdade este ano as cores de outono estão bem realçadas.
> Então mas vive mesmo aí alguém nessa gruta, de facto a presença humana está aí bem evidente.



Vive pois Pedro, é o Sr.Jorge! São diferentes formas de estar , por sinal um senhor muito simpático, diferente e algo estranho! Mas simpático 


Obrigado @joralentejano , somos uns privilegiados ! Eu por viver aqui, e tu por viveres onde vives  Mas eu estou em desvantagem porque não conheço a bellíssima vila de Arronches que tu nos trazes até aqui tantas e tantas vezes, e um muito obrigado por isso! Nesta próxima Primavera irá acontecer uma escapadinha até esses lados de certeza

Desculpem o off-topic!!


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



bonita para astrofoto sem poluição luminosa


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2018 às 20:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E acabamos o dia com céu limpo, algo que já não se via há semanas.
> 
> Encontrei esta foto de 2015 de exatamente no mesmo dia e no mesmo momento, achei engraçado o (pouco) contraste, nota-se no crescimento das árvores e talvez estejam mais outonais agora do que naquele ano:
> 
> ...



Joli!!! as árvores cresceram


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2018 às 20:54)

Toby disse:


> bonita para astrofoto sem poluição luminosa



É o que se chama uma fotografia tirada" no meio do nada", ou melhor dizendo no meio da natureza, apesar de existir por perto algumas casas dispersas, e tenho muito ainda por explorar aqui num raio superior a 20 quilómetros.

Mais uma noite que segue bem fresca, com 11.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2018 às 21:26)

Boas,

Esta manhã passei novamente pela ribeira das vinhas, escolhi como rota do treino de bike.
Vejam a diferença para ontem.

Ontem à tarde.





Hoje de manhã












Estava uma névoa bem gelada.
9 graus e vento nulo na altura.


----------



## remember (12 Nov 2018 às 22:56)

Boas,

o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado, depois acabou por desaparecer e até esteve um dia bem ameno, voltando a ficar desagradável por volta das 17h.
Máxima de 17.2ºC e minima de 9.6ºC, ainda acumulou durante a noite 0.1 mm devido ao nevoeiro cerrado provavelmente!

Ainda em relação ao dia de ontem, só hoje soube que a nacional 10, estrada que passa à minha porta esteve cortada durante o dia, uma vez que estive fora da parte da tarde.

"A mesma fonte adiantou que a forte chuva que se fez sentir na zona metropolitana de Lisboa levou a restrições da circulação automóvel com o corte temporário de algumas vias, nomeadamente na capital, Sintra, Oeiras, Cascais e Vila Franca de Xira." Fonte: DN



mr. phillip disse:


> Que bosta o penico ontem ter berrado. Já andei a limpar o dito, mas não deve ser esse o problema, porque n estava muito sujo... Esperemos pelo próximo episódio de precipitação.



Aconselho-te a fazer a calibração do mesmo! Eu fiz e o valor de fábrica estava um pouco abaixo do real.
https://www.netatmo.com/en-us/helpcenter/weather/1/how-to-calibrate-the-rain-sensor/18


----------



## Sanxito (13 Nov 2018 às 00:14)

Boa noite.
Dia com pouco para contar. 
Sigo com 12.3ºc e 87%HR.
Tmin 10.0ºc
Tmax. 17.7ºc


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia, 5.3° à 7h49


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Nov 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia
Mínima de 3.5°C
Agora 4.1°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2018 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma longa jornada de chuva, voltamos aos dias soalheiros a iniciarem-se fresquinhos, mas com temperaturas amenas em perspectiva para o decorrer do dia. Já tinha saudades de apanhar Sol e não torrar em 5 segundos  Esperemos é que este tempo sem chuva não se prolongue por muito tempo.

Em jeito de efeméride, faz hoje 7 anos que esteve bem animado o tempo. Dos dias de trovoada mais espectaculares a que já assisti.

 Supercélulas do Oeste (pena as imagens perdidas...)

Vídeo que fiz nesse dia com o meu velhinho Samsung


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2018 às 09:51)

A reportar agora de Sintra: Muitas poças por aqui, deve ter caído alguma precipitação durante a madrugada...


----------



## RStorm (13 Nov 2018 às 13:21)

Boa Tarde

Após uma manhã fresquinha e com mínima de *8,6ºC*, a tarde segue agradável com céu limpo, temperatura amena e vento fraco de NW 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *9,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

Boas!

Fim-de-semana muito chuvoso pelas lezírias do Sul do Ribatejo, principalmente domingo, dia em que terão chovido por volta de 40mm. 

Agora por Leiria temos tido (ontem e hoje) manhãs frescas com alguma névoa que acaba por dissipar dando lugar ao Sol.


----------



## srr (13 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

Abrantes - uns agradáveis 20º sem vento.

Muito bom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2018 às 15:50)

Esta tarde segue com uma temperatura bastante agradável de 22.1ºC.
Já pensei seriamente em vestir uma t-shirt.

E com isto cheguei ao post *5000, *cá espero estar daqui ainda outros 5000, para aprender muito com a entreajuda neste fórum.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Manhã fresquinha com mínima de *8.5ºc*, e tarde quentinha com temperatura actual de *20.1ºc*  Muito agradável , e ainda mais sabendo que não vai ser por muito tempo , a nossa amiga chuva parece querer presentearmos com mais umas boas regas a partir de Domingo , e parece que o Sul vai ser mais beneficiado desta vez!  Mas vamos esperar para ver , ainda estamos a algumas horas do mesmo!

As horas de almoço tem sido um miminho com este sol 




IMG_2722 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2731 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2732 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Encontrei esta preciosidade num dos meus passeios mas não sei o que possa ser?! Alguém sabe?! 




IMG_2730 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Manuel Amador (13 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Boa tarde

Hoje em Lisboa um verdadeiro Verão de São Martinho, atrasado.
Céu limpo e temperatura agradavel e noites fresquinhas como manda a "lei"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Nov 2018 às 22:51)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 19°C e mínima de 10.4°C.
Dia bastante agradável com vento predominante de NNE.

Ainda deu para um pequeno passeio por Azenhas do Mar















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Nov 2018 às 23:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Manhã fresquinha com mínima de *8.5ºc*, e tarde quentinha com temperatura actual de *20.1ºc*  Muito agradável , e ainda mais sabendo que não vai ser por muito tempo , a nossa amiga chuva parece querer presentearmos com mais umas boas regas a partir de Domingo , e parece que o Sul vai ser mais beneficiado desta vez!  Mas vamos esperar para ver , ainda estamos a algumas horas do mesmo!
> 
> ...



Amigo penso que seja uma destas, Rhus typhina ou Parthenocissus quinquefolia.
Aconselho-te a instalar esta app . Como gosto bastante de plantas e sou bastante curioso, a algum tempo que a uso e olha que, 5 estrelas!


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2018 às 00:56)

A noite segue fria aqui a Norte de Alenquer, ja vou com 7ºC e penso que talvez vá descer ainda mais um pouco...


----------



## Toby (14 Nov 2018 às 07:06)

Bom dia,

14.7° à 7h   é o jogo do yoyo


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Nov 2018 às 07:14)

Bom dia
5.7°C


----------



## Toby (14 Nov 2018 às 07:34)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> 5.7°C


Enorme diferença em casa em comparação com os outros.

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php

MeteoCaldas 13.3 83 - E 6.8 9.7 1017 - - 120 www
C. Rainha (CT1FFU) 13.9 80 - NE 5 6.1 1022 - - 104 www
A-dos-Francos Q.Gloria 12.2 92 - S 0 7.2 - - - 128 www
Rio Maior (Barradas) 11.3 90 - SSW 1.1 9.3 1023 - - 146 www
MeteoCercal 11.5 89 - S 3.5 7.6 1020 - - 120 www
Alcobaça (Toby) 15.5 82 - N 0 19.3 1018 - - 163 www
HortasdoLiz (Barosa) 5.9 96 0.3 NNW 0 0 1021 - - 29 www
MeteoLeiria (Centro) -17.8 - - N 0 0 - - - 38 www
CRASMontejunto 12.9 89 - N 0 8.7 1019 - - 235 www


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2018 às 11:43)

Bom dia 

Mínima: *10,2ºC *

O dia segue bem ameno, com céu limpo e vento nulo.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *8,6ºC *
Máxima: *18,0ºC *

T. Atual: *17,1ºC*
HR: 74%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2018 às 12:24)

remember disse:


> Amigo penso que seja uma destas, Rhus typhina ou Parthenocissus quinquefolia.
> Aconselho-te a instalar esta app . Como gosto bastante de plantas e sou bastante curioso, a algum tempo que a uso e olha que, 5 estrelas!



Obrigado Alex, vou instalar então  Adoro as Azenhas do Mar, o melhor poente do mundo e um restaurante fantástico , o Água e Sal 
https://www.tripadvisor.pt/Restaura...ipality_Lisbon_District_Central_Portugal.html

Manhã de céu limpo e algum nevoeiro nos vales por aqui, a mínima foi *9.3ºc* , e neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis *21.2ºc*  Vento de *NE* fraco , e *HR* nos *54%* .




IMG_2736 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2737 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2738 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2739 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (14 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

O céu está a começar a nublar-se por nuvens médias e altas vindas de SE.
Levantou-se uma brisa de Sul.

T. Atual: *20,3ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: S / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2018 às 14:33)

Boa tarde 

20,0°C

50 - 60% conforme o local da rua 
Vento nulo 

Altocumulus de SSE e... numerosas gaivotas aqui na zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria: muito invulgar.









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2018 às 14:53)

Boa tarde!

Temperaturas amenas em Leiria na casa dos 21ºC e muito Sol.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2018 às 17:15)

Boa tarde!
Alguma convecção visível nos céus lisboetas. Tirada no Marquês de Pombal, há instantes:


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2018 às 17:21)

Santa Iria junto MARL, foi assim o poente.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2018 às 17:46)

No IC2 para Sul está assim





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2018 às 18:58)

Tal como o ECM previu, aguaceiros a caminho de Setúbal e AML:


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

Boas,

15.9 graus.


Ora bem hoje andei pela serra, e posso dizer que os 80-100 mm não foram de tão grande proveito. Vi grandes fendas em trilhos da serra, impressionante, houve carácter torrencial com fartura, veja se as fotos em duas estradas da serra. O solo não absorveu assim tamanha massa de água de Domingo, uma pena. 

Muitos detritos arrastados.








No prado à entrada do entroncamento para a barragem da mula.





Aqui é perto de casa na bela estrada do Pisão em modo outono, sempre húmida e fresca.





software screenshot


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2018 às 22:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 15.9 graus.
> 
> ...



Para existir arrastamento de detritos, principalmete em estradas com esse declive, por vezes nem precisa de chover, falo porque tenho um caso igual aqui perto de casa, com o arrastamento de muitas pedras e britas, algumas delas que pesam mais de quilos, isto numa estrada alcatroada, com muita utilização, e lá continua hoje esses detritos, em que até é deificil passar com o carro por cima, são uns bons 30 a 40 cms de altura.

E já agora para não ser só Of-topic, hoje por aqui foi mais um dia com temperaturas bem agrádáveis, a superar os 20ºC.


----------



## remember (14 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite pessoal,

dia muito agradável, com mínima de 12.6ºC e algum vento de Leste que não deixou a mínima baixar muito mais. a máxima foi de 21.4ºC.
Durante a manhã ainda houve algum vento, a tarde foi ao contrário, vento praticamente nulo, aumentando a sensação da temperatura.

Agora, 17.8ºC, 74% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Nov 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia
Mínima de 10.1°C
Agora já com 11.3°C e sol á vista.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia
A manhã segue com sol, embora algo tímido aínda, com 12.1ºC.

Seiça, segue com o "congelador" ligado, com 5.1ºC.


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2018 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Abrantes ;
De assinalar ontem, uma noite "quase" tropical, 
com uma arejam agradavelmente surpreendente para a data. 
A mínima as 5h manha foram de 14º 

È pouco usual , nesta data por estas paragens.


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2018 às 11:43)

bom dia
o vento se levantado… bom para: http://www.centerofportugal.com/pt/events/moche-rip-curl-pro-portugal-at-supertubos/


----------



## RStorm (15 Nov 2018 às 13:25)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue abafado com lestada fraca e alguma nebulosidade a vir de SE.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *10,2ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *11,9ºC *
T. Atual: *19,6ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Ambiente agradável lá fora a fazer lembrar a Primavera. A temperatura já chegou aos *21,5ºC* mas desceu agora até aos *21,0ºC*.
O vento mantém-se predominante dos quadrantes Leste/Sueste.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2018 às 15:21)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> O dia segue abafado com lestada fraca e alguma nebulosidade a vir de SE.
> 
> ...


Boa tarde 
Está igual aqui na Póvoa 
21,8°C
55%
SE variável 
Fracto-cumulus, cumulus humilis, cirrus, halo solar fraco, cumulus mediocris longe a sueste.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2018 às 15:44)

Abrantes - 21º sem vento

"Dia de fins de Março" _ Primaveril


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2018 às 17:20)

Poente, São Julião do Tojal 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2018 às 17:45)

Na marginal em Paço de Arcos , WSW
Cumulus mediocris a quase congestus. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2018 às 17:47)

Carcavelos 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Nov 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 20.7ºC e mínima de 13.8ºC.
Mais uma dia bastante agradável, apesar de mais nublado que ontem!
Sigo com 16.4ºC, 79% de HR e vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Nov 2018 às 06:39)

Bom dia
Minima de 9.4°C
Agora 10.6°C. Acumulado de 0.2mm


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2018 às 06:41)

Bom dia,

14.5° à 6h37 ... 16/11/*2017: *4.6°
O vizinho Whortas teve frio esta noite?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2018 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca com temperatura a rondar os 10ºC quando saí de casa (07:15), com uma neblina ténue na atmosfera.

Aqui no Campo Grande o mesmo panorama, mas olhando para Sul vê-se uma densa camada de nebulosidade baixa, o que sugere que o Tejo esteja debaixo de intenso nevoeiro.

Vista desde a Faculdade de Ciências.


----------



## RStorm (16 Nov 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia

O dia começa com céu limpo e alguma neblina/nevoeiro no horizonte.

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *11,9ºC *
Máxima: *20,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,1ºC *
T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 98% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2018 às 09:06)

Boas, 

Manhã bem amena mesmo, com vento fraco de leste. 
15,3 graus

Bem, boa rega neste fim de semana. 
Previsao do Ecm.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2018 às 14:28)

Boa tarde. 

Algum calor neste início de tarde em Leiria, por agora 21ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia primaveril, com cores outonais 
Terceiro dia consecutivo com lestada, e *21.8ºc* neste momento  Amanhã o cenário por esta hora já será bem diferente! Espero uma boa rega no fim de semana por aqui, entre *20 *a *30mm*  Muito bem vinda depois desta semana de muito sol, a própria próxima semana promete boa precipitação 




IMG_2741 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2740 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr



IMG_2742 by Ricardo Carvalho,


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2018 às 16:06)

Boa tarde
Vento fraco de Leste ou calma.
Temperatura em meio urbano bastante variável conforme a exposição, algo entre os 21ºC e os 24ºC. Normalmente o vento regulariza a distribuição das temperaturas e a ausência de vento acentua as diferenças, aqui nas ruas do Casal da Serra é bem notória esta influência.

Alguma neblina e pequenas nuvens ao longe.

Impressionante a apresentação frontal associada à "Carlos", em contraste com o céu quase limpo pré-frontal sobre o continente:


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2018 às 16:58)

por aqui o céu está assim


----------



## RStorm (16 Nov 2018 às 19:00)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia agradável com sol, vento nulo e alguma nebulosidade no quadrante leste durante a tarde.
Amanhã temos a chuvinha de volta 

Extremos:
Mínima: *10,1ºC *
Máxima: *20,4ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2018 às 20:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Dia primaveril, com cores outonais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Árvores com as cores do início de outono (outubro) nas Ardenas belgas com o céu azul português.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2018 às 22:07)

Boas,

Venha de lá essa boa rega, vamos ver.

Um pequeno ponto de situação de acumulados mensais aqui na zona, incluindo estações na serra e próximas da mesma.

Zambujeiro,Alcabideche : *111 mm* - cota 114 mts
Ulgueira,Sintra: *116 mm* - cota 235 mts
Penedo,Sintra: *123 mm* - cota 180 mts
Galamares,Sintra: *132 mm* - cota 53 mts

Simplesmente incrível os registos de Galamares, um claro exemplo da importância das estações meteorológicas.
Não fazia a mínima ideia que aquele troço do vale da ribeira de Colares recebia tanta precipitação,ano após ano, a estação confirma tal cenário. O pensamento é logo no sentido, quanto acumularia uma estação na vila de Sintra, ou ainda melhor, em Chão de Meninos- São Pedro de Penaferim, ali onde a cota de altitude toca nos 300 mts.

Domingo faço nova actualização.


----------



## PaulusLx (16 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Venha de lá essa boa rega, vamos ver.
> 
> ...


Amanhã tenho previsto caminhada na Peninha... a ver vamos. 
A chuva que o IPMA dá como vindo só à tarde, olhando para o satélite acho que pode chegar mais cedo, da parte da manhã, quiçá alguma a tombar ainda nesta madrugada.


----------



## remember (16 Nov 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite,

12.8ºC de mínima e 21.4ºC de máxima, dia bem agradável, mas a notar-se bem o arrefecimento nocturno.
Agora 14.9ºC, 88% de HR e vento fraco de leste, que venha a chuvinha!


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2018 às 06:04)

Bom dia,

06h00 14.9° vento SE 37km/h
Bom sabado


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Nov 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia
Mínima de 12.1°C
Agora 14.2°C e vento de SE com rajadas de 35 km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 09:08)

Bom dia!
A nebulosidade associada à frente fria proporcionou um belo nascer do sol :
A manhã segue muito nublada e o vento sopra fraco. Mais logo, chuvinha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Nov 2018 às 10:16)

Toby disse:


> Árvores com as cores do início de outono (outubro) nas Ardenas belgas com o céu azul português.



Sem qualquer desprimor por qualquer outra estação, é impossível não se gostar das estações de transição, e o Outono é o reflexo disso mesmo pela suas cores  Em contraste com o céu azul ainda melhor Hoje já não é o caso , por aqui céu já muito nublado e vento moderado de* ESE* , mais logo teremos a nossa amiga chuvinha de volta 

Tatual: *15.6ºc *, e* 86% *de *HR*  .


----------



## JTavares (17 Nov 2018 às 11:14)

Ventania nos Olivais Coimbra. As cadeiras da esplanada puseram se a andar como se já tivessem acabado o turno de trabalho


----------



## RStorm (17 Nov 2018 às 11:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bom dia!
> A nebulosidade associada à frente fria proporcionou um belo nascer do sol :
> A manhã segue muito nublada e o vento sopra fraco. Mais logo, chuvinha.


Também vi esse magnifico nascer do sol  Valeu a pena ter acordado cedo... só foi pena não ter como o fotografar 
---- ---- ----- ----- ----- ----- -----
Bom dia

O dia segue cinzento com céu nublado e vento moderado de SE com algumas rajadas.  
Fui de manhã a Setúbal e o céu estava totalmente encoberto e até com algum nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Arrábida.

Mínima: *12,4ºC *
T. Atual: *17,2ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: SE / 13 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2018 às 12:38)

Boa tarde 
Póvoa 
SE 10 Km/h
17,4°C
75%
Cogumelos com fartura.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

muito vento por aqui, céu muito nublado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2018 às 12:52)

Este dia segue com céu nublado e com vento moderado.
18.7ºC


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2018 às 13:23)

Boas,

Peniche, vento a aumentar muito de intensidade nos últimos minutos. 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (17 Nov 2018 às 14:53)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2018 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.
Será que chove?


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Stormlover disse:


> Por aqui começou a chuviscar


Em Loures ou na Caparica?


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2018 às 15:01)

A1, Santa Iria, nebulosidade cada vez mais carregada e consistente, nimbostratus. 
Primeiros pingos.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2018 às 15:15)

Santa Apolónia, chuva fraca ou chuvisco





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (17 Nov 2018 às 15:23)

meko60 disse:


> Em Loures ou na Caparica?


Caparica


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 15:27)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui também vai chuviscando.
Primeiros aguaceiros pré-frontais a chegar:


----------



## Garcia (17 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

Boa tarde a todos!

Começam a cair os primeiros pingos aqui pelos arredores da Lourinhã..


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

Aqui já está a ficar escuro e algum vento... está mesmo a pedir chuva...


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2018 às 15:44)

Chuva fraca, aqui... 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (17 Nov 2018 às 15:54)

Pela imagem de radar e por os modelos não me admiro que locais em lisboa e setubal ultrepassem os 50 mm no total do evento ou mesmo so hoje ... estas linhas de instabilidade são potentes


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 16:39)

O que o radar mostra aqui é virga...


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2018 às 17:25)

já chove sim sr. 0,4mm por enquanto.


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2018 às 17:58)

o radar diz q esta a chover em Alenquer, mas so uns pingos ha mais de meia hora. Por enquanto nao chove...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 17:59)

Chove moderado. 
Vamos lá ver se vai dar para ver uns relâmpagos e ouvir uns trovões durante a madrugada.


----------



## meko60 (17 Nov 2018 às 18:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Chove moderado.
> Vamos lá ver se vai dar para ver uns relâmpagos e ouvir uns trovões durante a madrugada.



Há essa hipótese?


----------



## Stormlover (17 Nov 2018 às 18:09)

Chuva moderada continua, vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

meko60 disse:


> Há essa hipótese?


Sim, vê os modelos.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2018 às 18:18)

Boas, 

2,5 mm por cá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2018 às 18:44)

A tarde foi marcada por céu muito nublado, e por vento fraco a moderado.
E depois de mais um dia de apanha de azeitona, que rendeu quase 300 quilos, tudo apanhado manualmente, vamos ver então se amanhã a chuva irá dar uma folga da azeitona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A tarde foi marcada por céu muito nublado, e por vento fraco a moderado.
> E depois de mais um dia de apanha de azeitona, que rendeu quase 300 quilos, tudo apanhado manualmente, vamos ver então se amanhã a chuva irá dar uma folga da azeitona.


A minha ainda está verde, e olhando para as previsões para o resto da semana vou ter de andar à chuva...


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2018 às 18:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A minha ainda está verde, e olhando para as previsões para o resto da semana vou ter de andar à chuva...


Por aqui também ainda não está madura, nem se deve iniciar a apanha este mês sequer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui também ainda não está madura, nem se deve iniciar a apanha este mês sequer.


As previsões para aqui são chuva que não acaba... se der é para apanhar ás mijinhas...


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Nov 2018 às 19:05)

Boas.. por aqui é vento, vento e mais vento! Chuva nada, nem umas míseras pingas 


Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2018 às 19:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui também ainda não está madura, nem se deve iniciar a apanha este mês sequer.



Por aqui ainda não está madura a 100 %, mas a azeitona verde é em menor quantidade,  e já atrasámos a colheita este ano em mais de 15 dias, em relação aos anos anteriores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2018 às 20:00)

As cores do Outono, em Torres Novas, junto ao rio Almonda.


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2018 às 20:41)

Pela Baixa de Lisboa a chuva ainda não passou de fraca. 1,0 mm na IPMA do Geofísico . Chão húmido ou com pequenas poças. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 21:39)

E a chuva que não chega cá, só vento e virga...


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2018 às 22:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E a chuva que não chega cá, só vento e virga...


Boas, bem que fiasco... Vento algum, mas sem ser nada de espantar... Chuva, uns incríveis 0.1 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

remember disse:


> Boas, bem que fiasco... Vento algum, mas sem ser nada de espantar... Chuva, uns incríveis 0.1 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


O evento mal começou...
------------------
Boa noite!
A chuva parou há algumas horas. Pelo radar deve voltar daqui a nada. 
Acumulados pelo concelho:
MeteoOeiras: *2,3 mm*
B. V. Paço d'Arcos: *1 mm*


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> O evento mal começou ainda...
> ------------------
> Boa noite!
> A chuva parou há algumas horas. Pelo radar deve voltar daqui a nada.
> ...


E mais, porque a estação tinha previsto 6 mm para hoje, daí a minha afirmação  mas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2018 às 22:20)

Recomeçou a chover fraco há 20 minutos na marginal de Oeiras e agora moderado no Campo Grande. Vento com rajadas na marginal e ondas que saltavam para estrada em alguns pontos mas nada de importante. Maré alta às 23h, a ondulação >6 m chega mais tarde ao litoral de Sintra-Cascais, já de madrugada mas talvez ao mesmo tempo da frente.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2018 às 22:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E a chuva que não chega cá, só vento e virga...





remember disse:


> Boas, bem que fiasco... Vento algum, mas sem ser nada de espantar... Chuva, uns incríveis 0.1 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Tenham calma que ela chega, aliás, já vai chegando às costas Lisboetas! Pior estou eu que no domingo não tive tanta chuva como vocês...mas foi suficiente!  O modelo mais certeiro é mesmo o Harmonie da AEMET, que praticamente ainda não dava quase chuva nenhuma no dia de hoje em grande parte do país. Até ás 01h (00h hora de Portugal) a previsão é esta:






Segundo o radar, é isto mesmo que está a acontecer. Grande modelo.
Por vezes, a previsão dos acumulados é que podem ser algo exageradas mas no que diz respeito à localização da precipitação ou das células, raramente erra. Vamos ver...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

remember disse:


> E mais, porque a estação tinha previsto 6 mm para hoje, daí a minha afirmação  mas...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


O GFS 12z nem dava 1 mm para a tua zona hoje.


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

Boa noite malta, 

Alguém pode arranjar-me o link do seguimento Sul? 
Com a app não estou a conseguir encontrar.
Obrigada

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (17 Nov 2018 às 22:25)

remember disse:


> E mais, porque a estação tinha previsto 6 mm para hoje, daí a minha afirmação  mas...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


As estações meteorológicas servem para observar condições meteorológicas e nunca para as prever. Daí que previsões feitas por qualquer output disponibilizado pelas mesmas ser altamente falível.


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> O GFS 12z nem dava 1 mm para a tua zona hoje.


Pois, quanto ao modelo que a APP usa desconheço, mas sei que as previsões são feitas pelo meteogroup...

Até costuma ser bastante certeira.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2018 às 22:28)

continua o vento, mas nem uma pinga por aqui...


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Nov 2018 às 22:28)

Candy disse:


> Boa noite malta,
> 
> Alguém pode arranjar-me o link do seguimento Sul?
> Com a app não estou a conseguir encontrar.
> ...


https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-novembro-2018.9867/pagina-10#post-704419

Tá ai


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2018 às 22:31)

vitamos disse:


> As estações meteorológicas servem para observar condições meteorológicas e nunca para as prever. Daí que previsões feitas por qualquer output disponibilizado pelas mesmas ser altamente falível.


Eu sei disso, as previsões são "oferecidas" em parceria com o meteogroup.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2018 às 22:47)

Célia Salta disse:


> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-sul-novembro-2018.9867/pagina-10#post-704419
> 
> Tá ai


Obrigada!!!  



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (17 Nov 2018 às 22:59)

Por aqui, choveu bem ao final da tarde!
Agora, está a recomeçar e, pelo radar, está aí quase a chegar em força!


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2018 às 23:10)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui começou a chover a partir das 14h30, inicialmente chuva fraca, depois foi aumentando de intensidade para moderada ao longo da tarde e assim se tem mantido fraca a moderada com poucas pausas. 
Vento moderado de SE com rajadas fortes e por enquanto não chove! Pelo radar, está a prometer uma noite animada com bastante chuva e quiçá alguma trovoada...  Vamos ver!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

Chove bem.
5 mm.

Fez algum vento forte, mas comparado com o verão, nada de especial...


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

Já começaram a caír umas pingas por aqui.. o vento continua forte!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2018 às 23:23)

caíram algumas pingas agora, vento por vezes forte. Algo abafado...17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2018 às 23:46)

7 mm por cá. 
Ulgueira já vai disparada, segue com 15 mm.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

Chuva forte neste momento, acompanhada por fortes rajadas de vento de SE e cada vez mais intensas!


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Nov 2018 às 00:00)

Hoje de manhã na Peninha


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2018 às 00:03)

O dia acaba assim.
Alcabideche: 8,5 mm
Ulgueira: 17 mm
Galamares: 15 mm


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2018 às 00:04)

Boas pessoal,

máxima de 17.9ºC e minima de 13.2ºC, dia bastante carregado, mas sem acumular nada de especial 0.1 mm.

Vento a intensificar nestes últimos minutos do dia, sigo com 17.1ºC, 83% de HR , 999.2 hPa e vento fraco de SSE 8 km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 00:14)

Chove bem






Edit:


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2018 às 00:23)

Pelo radar parece que bamos ter uma madrugada bem molhada por Peniche.

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Nov 2018 às 00:26)

Boa noite. 
Por cá 4.0 mm até á meia noite, agora sigo com 1.8 mm. A linha mais intensa vai passar a Leste da minha posição. 
16.1°c e 92%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (18 Nov 2018 às 00:26)

Entrecampos, chove moderadamente agora no entanto a persistência ja fez lençóis de agua nas estradas tanto no centro como nos lados.


----------



## Rachie (18 Nov 2018 às 00:30)

Chove com bastante intensidade pela Venda. Temperatura actual 14°, humidade 92%

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Nov 2018 às 00:35)

Começa a chover moderado em Glória do Ribatejo. Vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 00:38)

Contínua a chover bem! Bela rega 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2018 às 00:41)

Agora sim já acumula 1.7 mm com vento moderado 17 km/h de SSO.
Rajada máxima de 51 km/h


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2018 às 01:22)

E continua a acumular, resto de boa noite pessoal.

Dados actuais:












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (18 Nov 2018 às 01:24)

estranho o radar mostra chuva, mas não chove nada... continua isso sim, é a ventania, por vezes mesmo forte!


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2018 às 01:35)

a desiludir a frente aqui, não passa de chuva moderada


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2018 às 01:39)

Peniche vai chovendo fraco.  Por vezes um pouco mais, mas nada de mais. 

Enviado do meu SM-T330 através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (18 Nov 2018 às 02:08)

Que raio de tempo este 16 graus de temperatura às 2 da manhã nem em muitas noites de verão eu tinha esta temperatura e chuva nem vela apenas cairiam uns pingos apesar do radar estar bem carregado mas pode ser que ainda caia alguma coisa de jeito.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 02:41)

Por aqui evento segue com 17mm  

1mm até á meia-noite,
16mm depois da mesma,

Bem bom 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (18 Nov 2018 às 03:40)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche!
Aquela célula vem carregada. Está sim a fazer efeito!

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2018 às 04:09)

Boa noite!
Vocês não estão a imaginar a chuvada que acabou de cair...
Acordei com a torrencialidade do aguaceiro...


----------



## Toby (18 Nov 2018 às 06:27)

remember disse:


> Eu sei disso, as previsões são "oferecidas" em parceria com o meteogroup.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Bom dia,

MeteoGroup é coveiro de vários serviços metereologia pública... com as consequências que todos conhecem e não só em Portugal.


----------



## Toby (18 Nov 2018 às 06:35)

Bom dia,

Ontem: mini 14.0° maxi 18.6° 66.0 km/h
Vento sustentado do SE desde ontem de manhã 4h30.

Hoje: 13.7° Vento sustentado do SE para 5h00
Chuva 10.0mm (1h10 -5h00)

Bon domingo


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2018 às 08:00)

Boas,

9 mm até ao momento, dos quais 7 mm na última hora.
Cenário completamente diferente de há uma semana atrás em que caíram 30 mm numa hora. Chove moderado, excelente para os solos.


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2018 às 08:04)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> MeteoGroup é coveiro de vários serviços metereologia pública... com as consequências que todos conhecem e não só em Portugal.


Bom dia, desconheço o que se passou... Porquê, que é coveiro? Substitui os mesmos?

Chove bem por cá, 13.7 mm.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (18 Nov 2018 às 08:42)

Bom dia,

Bem chovida ja rende mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 10:23)

Chove à  horas com uma consistência considerável, e pelo radar promete continuar a chover nas próximas! 31.2mm já cá cantam  Boa chuva para os terrenos, sem estragos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rui Alex (18 Nov 2018 às 10:47)

Sim, parece que a península de Setúbal vai apanhar uma molha durante algum tempo.


----------



## meko60 (18 Nov 2018 às 12:23)

Bom dia!
Madrugada e manhã de chuva que renderam 16,2mm . A temperatura está nos 14ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 12:34)

35.1mm  Venha o pós-frontal 

16.1°c, 94% de HR, e vento fraco de SE.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2018 às 12:38)

E depois de mais de uma hora a chover sem interrupção durante a madrugada, os aguaceiros fracos começaram novamente ao meio da manhã e assim continuam.
E já deu para me molhar todo a apanhar a azeitona debaixo de chuva, á mais de 2 horas.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2018 às 13:52)

Boa tarde, parou a chuva fraca. 
Santa Iria para Sul












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (18 Nov 2018 às 14:00)

Pelo movimento do radar, parece que vem mais, mas pode ser que esteja a ver mal...

19.7 mm até agora, com 16°C, 93% de HR e 997 hPa

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 14:10)

Boa tarde a todos. Aguaceiro moderado agora. O mais forte até agora...


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:00)

aguaceiro aqui, a frente deixou 3.4mm...


----------



## Sanxito (18 Nov 2018 às 15:07)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá e até á meia noite passada foram 4.0 mm, agora sigo com 17.0 mm, num total de 21.0 mm.
Tactual 15.9°c
HR. 89%

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

Já chove moderado a forte. Chuva bastante persistente, sem vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:41)

Já chove fraco... parece que vai parar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:52)

A tarde aquo segue com céu muito nublado, mas já não chove desde o meio dia e meia.


----------



## manganao (18 Nov 2018 às 16:15)

por aqui muito pouca chuva tem bastante húmido 
Chuva Hoje: 5.6 mm


----------



## srr (18 Nov 2018 às 18:17)

Abrantes ;

Parece que se foi a chuva, o nevoerio esta a levantar se :

Rendeu 16mm -  o maximo melhor das ultimas semanas


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

Por aqui mais uma boa rega: *27,7 mm
*
Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Mínima: *13,3ºC*


----------



## Geopower (18 Nov 2018 às 18:55)

Em Glória do Ribatejo aguaceiro moderado a forte desde à 15 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2018 às 19:36)

Boas,
18 mm por cá.

Ulgueira está em altas, ontem 18 mm, hoje vai com 33 mm.

Vai chovendo.

Bem hoje andei nas duas maiores cascatas de toda a zona, cascata de Fervença e cascata de Anços, estavam com caudal extremo!
Para quem não conhece, visitem.


----------



## RStorm (18 Nov 2018 às 19:54)

Boa Noite

Dia bem regado  Acumulado de *11,4 mm *até agora. 
Períodos de chuva até meio da tarde, a partir daí não choveu mais e o céu tem-se apresentado com boas abertas.
Ontem caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam *0,6 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *12,4ºC* 
Máxima: *18,3ºC* 
Acumulado: *0,6 mm*

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima (Que é a T. Atual):* 13,6ºC*
Máxima: *17,2ºC*
Acumulado até agora:* 11,4 mm*

T. Atual: *13,6ºC*
HR: 91%
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (18 Nov 2018 às 21:06)

Aqui por Alenquer este evento tem sido bastante pobre, praticamente só uns chuviscos!


----------



## Tonton (18 Nov 2018 às 21:07)

Uma boa carga de água a cair agora, por aqui!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2018 às 21:37)

Boa fila de aguaceiros por aqui, chove bem.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Nov 2018 às 21:40)

Boa noite!
Neste momento chove moderado, bem bom.


----------



## Tonton (18 Nov 2018 às 21:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boa fila de aguaceiros por aqui, chove bem.



Aí está ela...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

Boas,

Ficam então duas fotos

Cascata de Fervença





Cascata de Anços




Caudais monstruosos, também pudera, com tanta chuva neste mês de Novembro.
A temperatura rondava os 12 graus de manhã na primeira cascata, na segunda cascata pela tarde, rondava os 14 graus.

É verdade, a água na cascata de Anços era tanta que formava vento moderado, incrível! 

Sigo com 22 mm.
O acumaldo mensal subiu então para os 130 mm!
Já Ulgueira com 18 mm de ontem, mais 35 mm de hoje já toca nos 170 mm!
Galamares, ontem 15 mm, hoje 23 mm, também a tocar os 170 mm!
Muita água mesmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui por Alenquer este evento tem sido bastante pobre, praticamente só uns chuviscos!


A meteorologia é mesmo assim, hoje aqui, amanhã ai! Mal de nós quando assim o deixar de ser Hoje por exemplo a precipitação foi abundante no baixo Alentejo, e ainda bem, ou não estivéssemos a falar da zona mais seca do pais, e com menos precipitação por ano! 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
Por aqui o dia também foi generoso, no início de uma semana que promete trazer mais precipitação a todo o país  Acumulado de 36.8mm , o mês segue perto dos 90mm! Média praticamente feita e ainda temos muitos dias de  chuva pela frente até ao final do mesmo! Grandes fotos João, essas cascatas têm acesso fácil para quem não conhece? 

Tatual: 12.6°c, 94% de HR , e vento nulo.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2018 às 22:51)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui por Alenquer este evento tem sido bastante pobre, praticamente só uns chuviscos!



Ribafria, Alenquer acumulou hoje 32 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2018 às 22:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A meteorologia é mesmo assim, hoje aqui, amanhã ai! Mal de nós quando assim o deixar de ser Hoje por exemplo a precipitação foi abundante no baixo Alentejo, e ainda bem, ou não estivéssemos a falar da zona mais seca do pais, e com menos precipitação por ano!
> 
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Por aqui o dia também foi generoso, no início de uma semana que promete trazer mais precipitação a todo o país  Acumulado de 36.8mm , o mês segue perto dos 90mm! Média praticamente feita e ainda temos muitos dias de  chuva pela frente até ao final do mesmo! Grandes fotos João, essas cascatas têm acesso fácil para quem não conhece?
> ...



Boas Ricardo, 
O acesso é tranquilo, faz-se bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2018 às 22:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> O acesso é tranquilo, faz-se bem.


Ok, obrigado! Depois quando puderes manda.me as coordenadas que quando andar por ai quero dar um salto até lá  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (18 Nov 2018 às 23:03)

Boas

Foto depois  ultimo aguaceiro : (tirada de cima da barragem Belver )


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2018 às 00:19)

4.4mm ontem, agora nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2018 às 01:01)

Bem, nas últimas duas horas não muda nada, nem temperatura nem humidade nem chuva, tudo parado no tempo.

Que venha uma boa semana de chuva, mesmo que pouca por dia, é bem vinda!


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Nov 2018 às 05:47)

Bom dia, ou será boa noite !?
Temperatura mínima e actual de 9.7°C
Vento nulo com rajada máxima de 3.2km/h !!
Boa semana!


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2018 às 07:32)

Sai de Belas sem nevoeiro e assim que passo a Amadora está tudo cerrado!

Tejo a fazer das suas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2018 às 08:12)

Algum nevoeiro em Loures por volta das 7h, estavam 13ºC quando saí de casa.

Deixo aqui uma fotografia da serra de Montemor, Loures, *tirada ontem*. Espectacular ver a serra entre as nuvens


----------



## Rachie (19 Nov 2018 às 08:15)

Manhã com bastante nevoeiro e algum frio.

CREL (Pinheiro de Loures)






Alfragide








O carro marcava 13°

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2018 às 08:38)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e parece-me que não se vai disspar tão depressa.
11.8ºC


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Depois da boa rega da semana passada (67.7 mm) ontem nova rega generosa de 20.4 mm.

Máxima de ontem de 17° C e mínima de 13.3° C

O mês segue com 114.4 mm, vejo tanta gente a falar em médias mensais, onde se podem consultar as mesmas?



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (19 Nov 2018 às 10:18)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Depois da boa rega da semana passada (67.7 mm) ontem nova rega generosa de 20.4 mm.
> 
> ...



No "site" do IPMA, para as suas estações da rede, para o período 1981-2010:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/012/

Também vejo no seguinte "site" que tem mais sítios (não sei se é mesmo fiável...):
https://pt.climate-data.org/europa/portugal/povoa-de-santa-iria/povoa-de-santa-iria-702986/

Ou no "site" do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos:
https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.1


----------



## RStorm (19 Nov 2018 às 12:49)

Bom dia

Manhã bem fresca e húmida com céu nublado e algum nevoeiro junto ao Tejo, que entretanto já vai dissipando e abrindo com sol.
Passou um aguaceiro fraco de raspão durante a madrugada que acumulou *0,3 mm*. 

Mínima de ontem: *13,3ºC*
Mínima de hoje: *12,1ºC *
T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 74% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2018 às 14:46)

Boa tarde a todos.

Cai um aguaceiro intenso em Leiria, bem visível na imagem de radar!


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2018 às 15:56)

Boa tarde 
Ponte Vasco da Gama, para Sul


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2018 às 15:58)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Ponte Vasco da Gama, para Sul
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


Agora com foto... 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2018 às 17:01)

Montijo, undulatus nos cirrus?











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2018 às 17:07)

Poente no Montijo 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Boas pessoal,

Hoje ainda deu para treinar, o resto dos dias não sei...

Vento praticamente nulo durante o treino, agora sigo com 16.3 °C, vento fraco de SSO e 80% de HR.

O telemóvel em termos de câmera é aquela coisa, mas fica a intenção.

Vista para Oeste, Sul e Este respectivamente, as outras três fotos, são resultado de um poente bonito.





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2018 às 20:52)

É estranho esse valor porque Ribafria fica a uns 10km de minha casa e duvido que tenha acumulado esses valores. Por aqui praticamente só chuviscou...



jonas_87 disse:


> Ribafria, Alenquer acumulou hoje 32 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 22:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ficam então duas fotos
> 
> ...


Que caudal brutal!  Belíssimas João


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2018 às 22:13)

Boas,

10,9 graus e 97% de HR.
Alguma névoa em redor.

Ontem esqueci me de falar da estação do Penedo, Sintra cota 180 mts, segue com 165 mm. Zona tradicionalmente chuvosa da serra, e muito rica em água.

E partilhei mal o valor do acumulado de cá, o valor preciso é 136 mm, em 2 dias tive 102 mm (80mm +22mm)


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 22:17)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Hoje ainda deu para treinar, o resto dos dias não sei...
> 
> ...


Estão a crescer bem as plantinhas  Mais uns anitos e está aí um belo arvoredo à beira do Tejo 
Ficaram bem os raios crepusculares  (apesar da qualidade da câmara do telemóvel... ) A brincar, a brincar...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

remember disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Máxima de 19°C e mínima de 10.4°C.
> Dia bastante agradável com vento predominante de NNE.
> ...


O perfeito postal!  Parece mentira mas nunca fui às Azenhas do mar... 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Manhã de céu limpo e algum nevoeiro nos vales por aqui, a mínima foi *9.3ºc* , e neste momento sigo com uns agradáveis *21.2ºc* Vento de *NE* fraco , e *HR* nos *54%* .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estão todas bonitas, mas a primeira foto está de morte...  Lindíssima, Ricardo! 
E as outras todas também. 
Andas a dar-lhe bem... e nós agradecemos


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 22:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Encontrei esta preciosidade num dos meus passeios mas não sei o que possa ser?! Alguém sabe?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É uma _Parthenocissus quinquefolia_ (vinha-virgem, vinha-virgem-da-Virgínia, hera-americana, etc) O @remember quase que acertava  Fica belíssima nesta altura do ano, como muito bem mostra a tua foto! 

A _Parthenocissus tricuspidata_ (hera-japonesa, hera-de-Boston, etc) também fica com tons semelhantes; mas vê-se menos por cá.


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2018 às 22:37)

Boa noite,
Não um bom tempo para os reumatismos do meu velho pastor belga e ..... o humor da minha esposa… 
22H30: 11.7° 93%HUM sem vento


----------



## DaniFR (19 Nov 2018 às 22:44)

Começou agora a chover por Coimbra, e chove bem. A frente que se aproxima promete.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2018 às 23:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Que caudal brutal!  Belíssimas João



Verdade, apesar da chuva fiquei surpreso com caudal tão extremo. E mais surpreso fiquei ao presenciar o vento provocado por aquela massa de água a cair, enfim espectacular.
Uma foto com a gopro no peito, arrisquei um pouco mas correu bem.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Vai chovendo bem em São Martinho do Porto


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2018 às 23:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, apesar da chuva fiquei surpreso com caudal tão extremo. E mais surpreso fiquei ao presenciar o vento provocado por aquela massa de água a cair, enfim espectacular.
> Uma foto com a gopro no peito, arrisquei um pouco mas correu bem.


lol  muito boa


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 00:28)

Aguaceiro forte agora... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 00:31)

João Pedro disse:


> O perfeito postal!  Parece mentira mas nunca fui às Azenhas do mar...



Tens que ir lá, o vento é que prontos! Pelo menos naquele dia era uma ventania que não se podia...

Máxima de 17.6ºC e mínima de 12.2ºC atingida mesmo antes da meia noite.

Agora, sigo com 12.2ºC, 91% de HR e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 00:33)

Chove que se farta! 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (20 Nov 2018 às 01:01)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 13.0°c e 96%HR. 
A precipitação que se aproxima da minha zona, perdeu alguma intensidade, nem sei o que cá chegará, e também não vou esperar para saber, amanhã é dia de acordar cedo. 
O dia de hoje teve os seguintes registos. 
Tmin. 12.2°c
Tmax. 17.6°c
A humidade oscilou entre os 98%/78%.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Nov 2018 às 06:39)

Bom dia
Mínima e actual de 8.9°C
Acumulado de 0.6 mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 08:29)

Esta manhã segue com sol e céu praticamente limpo, isto depois de já ter caído uns aguaceiros durante a madrugada, pois está tudo ainda muito molhado.
1.27 mm de acumulado.


----------



## RStorm (20 Nov 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia
A manhã segue nublada e com algumas abertas de sol. Vamos ver o que nos calha hoje 
A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *11,2ºC 
*
Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *11,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *10,5ºC *
T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 10:33)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que acabou de cair, entretanto o sol voltou a aparecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2018 às 10:33)

João Pedro disse:


> É uma _Parthenocissus quinquefolia_ (vinha-virgem, vinha-virgem-da-Virgínia, hera-americana, etc) O @remember quase que acertava  Fica belíssima nesta altura do ano, como muito bem mostra a tua foto!
> 
> A _Parthenocissus tricuspidata_ (hera-japonesa, hera-de-Boston, etc) também fica com tons semelhantes; mas vê-se menos por cá.



Obrigado João  Depois de alguma pesquisa , tiraste.me as dúvidas que tinha acerca da mesma! Ficam com uma tonalidade lindíssima nesta altura do ano sim!  O amigo @remember ajudou imenso com a app, é bastante boa, obrigado.



João Pedro disse:


> O perfeito postal! Parece mentira mas nunca fui às Azenhas do mar...
> Estão todas bonitas, mas a primeira foto está de morte... Lindíssima, Ricardo!
> E as outras todas também.
> Andas a dar-lhe bem... e nós agradecemos



Pelo menos ando a esforçar.me para isso  Ahaha! Será como tudo na vida, umas melhores e outras piores! Com o tempo com certeza  irá melhorar  As vezes o problema é falta de tempo ou a impossibilidade no momento certo do dia, mas fazemos um esforço para conseguir! Mais uma vez obrigado!

Ah...e não sei do que estás a espera de ir as Azenha do Mar fotografar o melhor poente do mundo!!

Deixo.te uma foto para te adoçar o apetite!

Poente na Azenhas do Mar dia, 23 Junho 2018




Azenhas do Mar by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
-  -  -  -  -  -  -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Quanto ao tempo ,já bem mais fresco que os últimos dias! Mínima de *10.9ºc,* e acumulado de* 0.5mm, *fruto de dois aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada! Apesar da média mensal ainda não ter sido atingida, não deixa de ser notável os 13 dias de precipitação que o mês de Novembro já teve , decorrido apenas o dia 20 do mesmo! Ou seja mais com com chuva, do que sem ela!   Actual padrão meteorológico, comparado com igual período do ano passado é completamente díspar 

Tatual: 1*6.1ºc* , *65%* de *HR *, e vento moderado de *SW.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui já chove...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 11:32)

Na imagem de satélite vê-se trovoada ao largo da costa entre a Figueira da Foz e Aveiro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 12:10)

Chuva forte agora! Até faz fumo...


----------



## Rachie (20 Nov 2018 às 12:43)

Em Alfragide pouco antes do meio dia talvez caiu um aguaceiro que durou cerca de 1 minuto.
Céu muito nublado e algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2018 às 12:55)

Há pouco aguaceiro bastante forte, rendeu 1,8 mm.
O acumulado diário está nos 2,5 mm.


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2018 às 13:14)

Aguaceiro forte em Santarém


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2018 às 13:17)

Que tareia de chuva em Santarém


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 13:36)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que acacabou de passar.


----------



## RStorm (20 Nov 2018 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde 

Os aguaceiros estão todos a passar a norte, até agora apenas registei um aguaceiro fraco sem acumulação 
O vento aumentou de intensidade desde o final da manhã. 

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: W / 13 Km/h
*
*


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2018 às 14:18)

Boa tarde 
16,5°C
65,8%
Vento moderado a forte de W, 30 a 40Km/h de rajadas. 
Há pelo menos três horas que não cai um aguaceiro, passam ao lado. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

Entrei na APP através de uma notificação e sem reparar estava a reportar no tópico de seguimento sul 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/704908

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/704911

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/704913

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 15:27)

Candy disse:


> Entrei na APP através de uma notificação e sem reparar estava a reportar no tópico de seguimento sul
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/index.php?posts/704908
> 
> ...


Eu estava a achar estranho, mas pensei que talvez estivesses a passear pelo sul...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2018 às 15:30)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui..  dia com ambiente bem outonal e céus dramáticos, bons pras as fotos!


----------



## Candy (20 Nov 2018 às 15:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu estava a achar estranho, mas pensei que talvez estivesses a passear pelo sul...


Naaa... Era bom era.

Tenho o portátil avariado, então entro sempre com a APP do tlm. 
Há dias tive de ver o tópico sul por causa de uns amigos e agora ao receber uma notificação fui direitinha lá. Nem reparei 

Entretanto por Peniche já se vê o sol. 
A célula que lá vem agora parece mais larga. Está talvez regue Peniche.
A anterior apenas deixou uns pingos.

A temperatura caiu mesmo e o vento voltou a intensificar com a aproximação de mais estás células.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2018 às 16:10)

Vento fresquinho de *NW *por Sesimbra, com *14.7ºc*! Por volta das 13.30H a passagem de uma célula deixou um acumulado de* 1.5mm*, e uma ventania daquelas, com uma rajada máxima de *50km,h*! Depois o sol brilhou, e ainda apareceu um tímido arco-íris  Como estava na hora de almoço consegui umas fotos desse momento 





IMG_2750 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2749 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2754 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr





IMG_2756 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 16:35)

Mais um aguaceiro forte agora...


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 16:43)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que acabou de passar, este dia tem sido bem marcado por períodos de aguaceiros.
Já foi a 2ª vez que tive de deixar para trás os panos com a azeitona.
3.05 mm de acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2018 às 17:42)

12,9°C
84%
WNW 10  a 14 Km/h
Apenas um aguaceiro fraco passou a meio da tarde. 
Vista NE, desde o miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 17:51)

StormRic disse:


> 12,9°C
> 84%
> WNW 10  a 14 Km/h
> Apenas um aguaceiro fraco passou a meio da tarde.
> ...


Impressionante cá por baixo nem mexe... Durante a tarde, ainda se sentiram umas rajadas valentes de Oeste, mas o máximo que obtive com o anenometro portátil foi 17 km/h.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Nov 2018 às 18:01)

E desde o principio da tarde não mais choveu! A noite promete ser fresquinha , e os próximos dias com mais alguma precipitação ,muita ou pouca o importante é continuar a chover Neste momento estão *13.5ºC* por Sesimbra , e o vento é praticamente nulo! A nebulosidade proporcionou.nos um bonito poente 




Pôr-do-sol by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:11)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E desde o principio da tarde não mais choveu! A noite promete ser fresquinha , e os próximos dias com mais alguma precipitação ,muita ou pouca o importante é continuar a chover Neste momento estão *13.5ºC* por Sesimbra , e o vento é praticamente nulo! A nebulosidade proporcionou.nos um bonito poente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo de facto um bonito poente, com a foto a ser capturada num bom "timing". Aí esse tons de rosa, aliados á nebulosidade fazem bem a diferença.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:15)

Bonita foto do poente de hoje, com a Serra D'Aire como pano de fundo.
A foto foi retirada do facebook, com os créditos de Cátia Lopes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

Aguaceiro torrencial agora!


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 19:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João  Depois de alguma pesquisa , tiraste.me as dúvidas que tinha acerca da mesma! Ficam com uma tonalidade lindíssima nesta altura do ano sim!  O amigo @remember ajudou imenso com a app, é bastante boa, obrigado.
> 
> Pelo menos ando a esforçar.me para isso Ahaha! Será como tudo na vida, umas melhores e outras piores! Com o tempo com certeza  irá melhorar  As vezes o problema é falta de tempo ou a impossibilidade no momento certo do dia, mas fazemos um esforço para conseguir! Mais uma vez obrigado!
> 
> ...



De nada! E obrigado também  E continua que vais por um belo caminho 
Quanto às Azenhas... é daqueles sítios que, não sei porquê, ficam sempre para a próxima... o que é mesmo estúpido pois adoro aquela vista! É especial, como eu... Talvez pela altura das festas


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

remember disse:


> Tens que ir lá, o vento é que prontos! Pelo menos naquele dia era uma ventania que não se podia...
> 
> Máxima de 17.6ºC e mínima de 12.2ºC atingida mesmo antes da meia noite.
> 
> Agora, sigo com 12.2ºC, 91% de HR e vento fraco de SE.


Tenho mesmo!  E o vento não me assusta, desde que venha do mar, que é para não me empurrar ribanceira abaixo...


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E desde o principio da tarde não mais choveu! A noite promete ser fresquinha , e os próximos dias com mais alguma precipitação ,muita ou pouca o importante é continuar a chover Neste momento estão *13.5ºC* por Sesimbra , e o vento é praticamente nulo! A nebulosidade proporcionou.nos um bonito poente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimo sim senhor!  Parecem pinceladas no céu! Foste tu o "artista"?


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Nov 2018 às 21:00)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João  Depois de alguma pesquisa , tiraste.me as dúvidas que tinha acerca da mesma! Ficam com uma tonalidade lindíssima nesta altura do ano sim!  O amigo @remember ajudou imenso com a app, é bastante boa, obrigado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelente foto , por do Sol fantastico.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2018 às 21:54)

Boas

3,3 mm por cá. 

Mais aguaceiros, lotaria portanto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2018 às 22:30)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que está cair, se não me perco nas contas já o 5º do dia de hoje, por vezes chegam a durar cerca de meia hora.


----------



## FJC (20 Nov 2018 às 23:52)

Boa noite!
Marinha Grande 1 trovão e uma bela chuvada, agora mesmo!


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2018 às 23:56)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 18.6ºC e mínima de 11.2ºC.
5 aguaceiros após a meia noite que renderam 2.6 mm.

Agora sigo com 12.8ºC, 82% de HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 00:13)

5.8mm do dia que passou


----------



## TekClub (21 Nov 2018 às 02:16)

Já se ouve trovoada por aqui...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2018 às 02:42)

*02h00*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 09:26)

Bom dia a todos. Está noite choveu muito, até parecia que o telhado vinha a baixo! Agora chove forte... 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 09:55)

Continua a chover bem. Tempo escuro e frio. 












Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 10:30)

Aguaceiro forte há pouco por Azeitão,com algum granizo! Rain rate máximo de *12.7mm/hr* , que acumulou *2.8mm*  Temperatura desceu ao *12ºc*  já vai subindo *14.8ºc *


----------



## Thomar (21 Nov 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia! Passou aqui um aguaceiro intenso com actividade eléctrica e acompanhado de granizo.    
O Granizo era de dimensão muito variável, de uma forma empírica aquilo que vi diria que a maior parte do granizo era de 3/4mm, mas alguns (poucos) chegaram aos 10/12mm. Nas estações meteorológicas amadoras aqui de Azeitão a temperatura deu um tombo de cerca de 4ºC e a precipitação ocorrida foi de cerca de 3 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 10:48)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Passou aqui um aguaceiro intenso com actividade eléctrica e acompanhado de granizo.
> O Granizo era de dimensão muito variável, de uma forma empírica aquilo que vi diria que a maior parte do granizo era de 3/4mm, mas alguns (poucos) chegaram aos 10/12mm. Nas estações meteorológicas amadoras aqui de Azeitão a temperatura deu um tombo de cerca de 4ºC e a precipitação ocorrida foi de cerca de 3 mm.




O granizo por Azeitão (Centro) foi muito pouco, mas falei agora com a minha mulher ao telefone, e diz que o trovão foi à moda antiga  Apesar dos apenas *29.7ka*, sabemos bem que a potência nada tem a ver com o ruído do mesmo


----------



## Thomar (21 Nov 2018 às 11:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O granizo por Azeitão (Centro) foi muito pouco, mas falei agora com a minha mulher ao telefone, e diz que o trovão foi à moda antiga  Apesar dos apenas *29.7ka*, sabemos bem que a potência nada tem a ver com o ruído do mesmo



Aqui ouviu-se esse trovão mas como ele ocorreu aí na tua zona, não se ouviu muito por aqui.
Em relação ao granizo, primeiro caiu algumas pedrinhas isoladas, depois as maiores, e voltou ás pequenas com mais intensidade na fase do aguaceiro mais intenso mas sem cobrirem o chão todo, talvez curioso, é que as pedras para o costume eram bastante "transparentes" e não "brancas opacas" e as pedras maiores, notava-se que eram 3 ou 4 pequeninas aglomeradas.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 11:39)

Elah aguaceiro forte


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2018 às 11:40)

Bom dia!

Cai um aguaceiro intenso por agora em Leiria! 

Estão 12ºC e temos 3.3mm acumulados segundo a estação do nosso colega WHORTAS.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 11:44)

estava assim no aguaceiro


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 11:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo de facto um bonito poente, com a foto a ser capturada num bom "timing". Aí esse tons de rosa, aliados á nebulosidade fazem bem a diferença.



Completamente, estes tons rosa não enganam que estamos em pleno Outono Pedro 



João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimo sim senhor!  Parecem pinceladas no céu! Foste tu o "artista"?





Serra do Açor disse:


> Excelente foto , por do Sol fantastico.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk



Obrigado ao dois   A "artista" foi a mãe natureza João, eu apenas registei o momento 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Sim, pela localização estimativa do IPMA a descarga foi muito perto do centro de Azeitão @Thomar , o granizo por aqui mal se via, era muito pequeno, e não o visualizei porque estou em Sesimbra! Por ai a história foi outra


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 11:46)

ouvi trovão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 11:49)

Trovoada! Está a ficar escuro e a começar a chover...

Edit: Aguaceiro forte agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2018 às 11:56)

Bom dia!
Cenário a norte, perto da Decathlon de Alfragide, há 10 min:


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 11:58)

antes de chegar o aguaceiro ia outro a NW


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2018 às 12:04)

E depois de mais um aguaceiro moderado, que ainda durou mais de 20 minutos, e logo depois ainda se ouviu um trovão.
Agora o sol cá está novamente presente.


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2018 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Segundo aguaceiro e desta vez acumulou, ficamos sempre no meio... Não pode ser sempre aos mesmos!









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Nov 2018 às 12:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aguaceiro forte há pouco por Azeitão,com algum granizo! Rain rate máximo de *12.7mm/hr* , que acumulou *2.8mm*  Temperatura desceu ao *12ºc*  já vai subindo *14.8ºc *


Bom dia Ricardo, daqui do Montijo vi essa célula a passar nessa zona, estava com um aspeto agreste e tinha uma pequena formação semelhante a uma Wall cloud. Por onde ela passou, caiu a valer 

---- ---- ----- ----- ----- ----- -----

Bom dia

A manhã segue amena com aguaceiros fracos a moderados intercalados por boas abertas de sol. O acumulado segue nos *2,1 mm*.
O resto da tarde de ontem foi soalheira, mas apareceram alguns aguaceiros ao inicio da noite que acumularam *1,8 mm*.

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *10,5ºC*
Máxima: *17,2ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *10,0ºC *
T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 66%
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2018 às 12:55)

Apanhei agora um pequeno aguaceiro localizado mas moderado, estava a seguir-me pela Avenida dos Estados Unidos abaixo  De resto, sol com nuvens dispersas, algumas pequenas células como a anterior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 13:45)

Os aguaceiros fortes vão-se sucedendo... agora mais um. Tem chovido bem desde ontem...

Edit: E cai granizo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2018 às 13:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os aguaceiros fortes vão-se sucedendo... agora mais um. Tem chovido bem desde ontem...
> 
> Edit: E cai granizo...



Por aqui também, vários períodos de  aguaceiros moderados durante a manhã, bem como á hora de almoço.
Agora o céu está a escurecer bem, sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2018 às 14:12)

Boas!

Depois de uma manhã marcada por alguns aguaceiros, por agora temos céu nublado com abertas.

O radar parece prometer mais qualquer coisa... 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (21 Nov 2018 às 14:29)

A tarde segue com boas abertas de sol e belas formações no horizonte.
Não choveu mais desde o meu último post, vamos ver como corre o resto do dia...

T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 64%
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## JTavares (21 Nov 2018 às 14:44)

Chuvada forte por Coimbra á meia hora acompanhada por um simples trovão. Só 1 nada mais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

Boa tarde 
Nada de precipitação aqui no Casal da Serra na Póvoa. 

15,0°C
61%
Vento com rajadas, bastante variáveis, 22 Km/h máxima, às vezes até fica calmo.

Só vejo cumulus mediocris neste momento, nenhuma célula de realce. 












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 16:00)

RStorm disse:


> Bom dia Ricardo, daqui do Montijo vi essa célula a passar nessa zona, estava com um aspeto agreste e tinha uma pequena formação semelhante a uma Wall cloud. Por onde ela passou, caiu a valer



Boa tarde Rodolfo, eu não presenciei a mesma fisicamente, dado estar em Sesimbra a trabalhar, mas pelo que ficou registado na minha estação e já relatado pêlo membro @Thomar , e pela minha mulher em casa foi agreste sim, curto! Mas agreste 

Agora o sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens , e o acumulado segue nos *3mm*! Estão *17.1ºc* , e o vento sopra moderado de *SSW*.


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2018 às 16:48)

Boas,

Por Peniche tem caído uns aguaceiros gelados. 
Cerca das 14h30 as gotas pareciam pedraço a bater nos vidros. Contudo não consegui ver nenhum granizo. Choveu bem a essa hora.

Neste momento vai pingando. Vejo ao longe, ali para nordeste, zona da Foz do Arelho e Óbidos, tudo muito negro!
Por aqui nota-se um crescente na intensidade das rajadas de vento. 
A sensação é de ar gelado.


Há cerca de 40 minutos na Lourinhã caiu mesmo granizo. 
A imagem é de uma amiga que me enviou.






Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2018 às 17:05)

Aguaceiro com trovoada!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2018 às 17:12)

Chove torrencialmente..





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2018 às 17:16)

S. Martinho do Porto : Ainda ha pouco um aguaceiro bem forte, com trovão...granizo à mistura!! 

tem sido sucessão de aguaceiros fortes, 11ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 17:21)

Célula que passou em Lisboa pelas 17h, vista de Loures.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2018 às 17:26)

Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa 
Passou de raspão uma célula, a SE, movimento de WSW.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2018 às 17:34)

E hoje foi mais um poente em tons de rosa, pelo menos esta tarde só caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 2 da tarde.
O acumulado de hoje vai em 3.56 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Tenho relatos de granizo em Cascais neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (21 Nov 2018 às 17:45)

Célula que passou em Cascais, agora de Sacavém 
Lencois de água no IC2











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2018 às 17:48)

Chove forte com granizo por Carnaxide.


----------



## *Marta* (21 Nov 2018 às 18:05)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo no Prior Velho.


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2018 às 18:17)

StormRic disse:


> Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa
> Passou de raspão uma célula, a SE, movimento de WSW.
> 
> 
> ...


Onde é esse miradouro? Desconheço o mesmo

Safei-me dessa por pouco, ainda consegui treinar em condições 

Agora, 14.2°C, 73% de HR e mais uma vez de raspão, apenas o aguaceiro da manhã acumulou.

Fotos da célula vista da Póvoa, terceira foto vista para SE.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 18:24)

aguaceiro forte


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2018 às 18:35)

StormRic disse:


> Miradouro da Salvação, Póvoa
> Passou de raspão uma célula, a SE, movimento de WSW.
> 
> 
> ...


Não estou a ver mais nenhum senão o do bairro da salvação, e realmente as casas da foto, são do bairro da salvação.

Esse miradouro pertence a Santa Iria da Azóia e não à Póvoa.

Desculpem o off topic.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Nov 2018 às 18:36)

Vou com 1 mm acumulado. Com os problemas que tenho tido no pluviómetro, não sei até que ponto está correto, mas hoje diria que sim. Apenas caíram 2 pequenos aguaceiros.


----------



## meko60 (21 Nov 2018 às 19:07)

Boa noite.
Dia caracterizado por aguaceiros e boas abertas temperatura razoável para a época do ano.O acumulado de hoje vai nos 5,4mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2018 às 19:24)

Em viagem na A8 perto de Óbidos.
Trovoada ao largo de Peniche, já vi alguns raios.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2018 às 19:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em viagem na A8 perto de Óbidos.
> Trovoada ao largo de Peniche, já vi alguns raios.


Já se ouve pequenos roncos aqui por Alfeizerão!
Deve trazer granizo..





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Crissie (21 Nov 2018 às 19:49)

Estava eu sentada no sofá. Perciana p cima .. granda clarão pela sala , até pensei que fosse paranóia minha


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2018 às 19:52)

Relâmpagos a Oeste, e já ouvi um trovão  Deixa lá ver se chega cá alguma coisa desta menina






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2018 às 19:52)

Crissie disse:


> Estava eu sentada no sofá. Perciana p cima .. granda clarão pela sala , até pensei que fosse paranóia minha


Bem me pareceu ter visto o reflexo do clarão nos prédios. 
Há uma célula na margem Sul.


----------



## Crissie (21 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem me pareceu ter visto o reflexo do clarão nos prédios.
> Há uma célula na margem Sul.


E ouviu se qualquer coisinha.. mas para o clarão q foi esperava mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 20:24)

Tenho relatos de chuva forte, granizo e trovoada pela Caparica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2018 às 20:24)

Tenho relatos de chuva forte, granizo e trovoada pela Caparica.


----------



## windchill (21 Nov 2018 às 20:26)

Fraquinha a célula, nem marcou na app....


----------



## Candy (21 Nov 2018 às 20:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em viagem na A8 perto de Óbidos.
> Trovoada ao largo de Peniche, já vi alguns raios.





celsomartins84 disse:


> Já se ouve pequenos roncos aqui por Alfeizerão!
> Deve trazer granizo..
> 
> 
> ...


Não ouvi nadinha!  


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2018 às 20:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, apesar da chuva fiquei surpreso com caudal tão extremo. E mais surpreso fiquei ao presenciar o vento provocado por aquela massa de água a cair, enfim espectacular.
> Uma foto com a gopro no peito, arrisquei um pouco mas correu bem.



E a fotografia do mergulho?


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

Candy disse:


> Não ouvi nadinha!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


 Tanta parra para tão pouca uva.. passou tudo no mar e só entrou a norte da Nazaré 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2018 às 21:13)

Boa noite 
Comparativo (atenção valores de acordo com horas WMO)

*2018







2017






2016














*
dados 2010 à 2016… no PC voado


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2018 às 22:09)

Boas, 

Mais um dia de aguaceiros fortes, pouco acumularam, mas é melhor que nada, mais 4 mm. 
Acumulado mensal sobe para os 143 mm, relembro que no ano passado foi 66 mm de acumulado final.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Nov 2018 às 22:09)

Aguaceiro forte e trovão na zona do Feijó, Almada.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2018 às 22:10)

3 meses depois vejo um relâmpago decente. Agora mesmo, a sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2018 às 22:27)

Célula agressiva a chegar ao litoral da Figueira da Foz.
Esta app é excelente, sempre nos dá uma noção muito boa da localização da chuva, pois permite fazer grande zoom.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Nov 2018 às 23:08)

Foram dois dias vem regados;
Ontem 14,7mm
Hoje 17mm


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2018 às 23:55)

acumulado *7.2mm*


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Nov 2018 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Apesar de pouco práticos, gostos destes dias assim com chuva sol etc.

Algumas imagens de final de tarde no Barreiro descritivas do referido.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Nov 2018 às 00:40)

Boa noite! 
Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, sobretudo da parte da tarde. Estava a chegar a casa, perto das 18h e ainda apanhei um aguaceiro fortíssimo com algumas pedras de granizo à mistura!!  Trovoada não vi nada infelizmente... A noite continua de aguaceiros por vezes.
Vento fraco e 12ºC actuais


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2018 às 03:36)

Aguaceiro bem forte que ouço lá fora!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2018 às 07:20)

Bom dia, aguaceiros parecem estar em pausa. Céu tapado com altostratus com uma ondulação muito ténue. 

Cerca de 10°C


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2018 às 08:04)

bom dia...dia bem frio por aqui, começa com um frio húmido, 7ºC neste momento. Acredito que tenha estado menos. 
Não chove.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2018 às 09:10)

E depois de alguns aguaceiros moderados que ainda caíram ontem ao final da noite, este inicio de dia segue com céu muito nublado.
Acumulado de 3.05 mm.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Ontem acabei por não partilhar os dados da estação, máxima de 19.4°C e mínima de 10.9°C, o acumulado foi de 0.8 mm fruto de alguns aguaceiros que passaram de raspão.

Hoje 11.9°C de momento com 92% de HR e acumulado da madrugada de 1.6 mm. O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2018 às 10:07)

Boas

3 mm por cá.
Neste preciso momento, aguaceiros fortes a S/SO


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2018 às 10:19)

Bom dia!
A noite foi de aguaceiros.
Neste momento, a escuridão a sudoeste é só impressionante. Pena estar dentro do autocarro, senão já tinha tirado uma foto.


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2018 às 10:59)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento no Areeiro.


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 11:13)

Bom dia

O dia segue nublado com aguaceiros moderados a fortes e algumas abertas. O acumulado segue nos *2,1 mm*.
Destaque para um aguaceiro fortíssimo que caiu ao inicio da madrugada, cerca das 1h00, que veio acompanhado de rajadas fortes e possivelmente granizo tendo em conta o barulho que a chuvada fez.
Em relação a ontem, os aguaceiros regressaram ao final do dia e lá o acumulado subiu para os *3,9 mm*.
Agora avizinha-se uma escuridão a SW, vamos ver... 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *10,0ºC *
Máxima: *16,3ºC *
Acumulado: *3,9 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *10,3ºC *
T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h
*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia a todos! Aguaceiro moderado agora, o primeiro do dia. Pela imagem de radar vem aí borrasca a norte e centro...


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 11:41)

Começou a pingar.
Formação interessante nesta célula que se aproxima, parece uma shelf cloud (ou se calhar até é) 

EDIT 11:52 - A célula passou ao lado, apenas pingou.


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 11:52)

Realmente parece, RStorm. Eu vejo-a daqui.....


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 11:55)

meko60 disse:


> Realmente parece, RStorm. Eu vejo-a daqui.....


Ela está passar a norte daqui, apenas deixou alguns pingos e parece-me que já ouvi qualquer coisa vindo dela...


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2018 às 12:06)

a ficar muito escuro para SW


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2018 às 12:36)

aguaceiro moderado  é os restos desse que estavam a falar


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Nov 2018 às 12:52)

Bom dia

Aveiras de Cima hoje as 11:00
Chove não chove
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 13:58)




----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 14:05)




----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 14:06)

Por aqui não chove  .


----------



## dahon (22 Nov 2018 às 14:27)

Se acertam em cheio na cidade, tendo em conta o estado de muitas sarjetas isto pode correr mal em alguns locais.





Edit:


----------



## Sanxito (22 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

Boa tarde. 
Os extremos de ontem foram os seguintes.

Tmin. 11.2°c (23:07)
Tmax. 17.4°c (15:08)
Precip. 8.4 mm (Rate max. 121.2 mm/h)

O dia de hoje segue com 16.1°c e 72%HR, e com um aguaceiro forte em aproximação. 
Tmin. 11.0°c (8:19)
Tmax. 17.2°c (13:59)
Precip. 3.6 mm (Rate max. 30.0 mm/h)






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2018 às 15:29)

Os aguaceiros hoje não querem nada com Leiria, passa tudo ao lado, ou a Norte ou a Sul! 

Céu com algumas nuvens e 15ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 15:40)

Desde o meu último post apenas registei um aguaceiro fraco que subiu o acumulado para os *2,4 mm*. De resto a tarde tem sido amena e nublada. 
Estão a formar-se novas células ao largo do Cabo Espichel, vamos ver o que nos traz... 

T. Atual: *15,5ºC* 
HR: 72% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2018 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

Tudo a rasar. Anticiclone de Almada no seu esplendor, ainda assim, vai dando para acumular qualquer coisa.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

Boa tarde 
A corrente de SSW continua a produzir cumulus congestus mas ainda não choveu aqui nas últimas horas. 

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2018 às 15:55)

remember disse:


> Não estou a ver mais nenhum senão o do bairro da salvação, e realmente as casas da foto, são do bairro da salvação.
> 
> Esse miradouro pertence a Santa Iria da Azóia e não à Póvoa.
> 
> ...


É esse mesmo, tem um parque infantil, depois de passar o túnel por baixo da A1, a caminho da rotunda de Santa Iria de acesso à A1.

15,3°C
76%
Vento fraco até 10 Km/h , rumo variável entre SE e SE.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (22 Nov 2018 às 16:22)

aguaceiro forte pelo Saldanha, Lisboa.


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 16:38)

Parece que vou ter direito a um aguaceiro "decente".

Imagem radar dinâmico IPMA:





Vista daqui para os lados de Azeitão SWW





Vista daqui para a Serra SW





Edit: Já pinga qualquer "coisita"


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

Estes cumulus congestus e cumulonimbus fazem parte de uma faixa nebulosa que passa pelo sul de Portugal (até ao Mediterrâneo ocidental) e tem origem a norte de Cabo Verde. Vê-se perfeitamente na imagem de satélite, que eu não consegui aqui colocar, devido a problemas no computador. Esta nebulosidade deu origem a aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas. Como se pode classificar esta mancha extensa? Vale depressionário?


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 17:08)

O aguaceiro foi afinal maioritariamente fraco e moderado no fim. Para finalizar um belo arco-íris a Sul:


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2018 às 17:16)

Parque Santa Iria 

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 17:20)

Lindo entardecer...






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

Estes dias de instabilidade proporcionam bonitos entardeceres.....


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 17:37)

Para o lado O e mais cedo...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2018 às 17:39)

Parque Santa Iria 
13,4°C
70%
< 5 Km/h rumo variável predominando Sul.
Movimento das nuvens altas (jet) muito rápido de SW.

Vistas WSW, SSW, NW











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 17:40)




----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Nov 2018 às 17:44)

Os comulus hoje estão espectaculares e diversos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 17:49)

@meko60 Fotos espectaculares!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2018 às 17:50)

Boa tarde pessoal,

À minha "porta "hoje foi vê.los passar ao lado, há dias assim! Mas em Azeitão o acumulado vai nos modestos *2.8mm, *e em Sesimbra nos* 3.8mm!* Melhor que nada  Mas não existe dias como os de instabilidade, e para quem gosta de bonitos poentes , os mesmos nunca nos desapontam! Hoje não foi excepção 

Foto tirada à pouco em Sesimbra , com *11.5ºc* , e vento fraco de* SW* 





IMG_2787 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## meko60 (22 Nov 2018 às 17:52)

Thomar disse:


> @meko60 Fotos espectaculares!


Obrigado,amigo Meteo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 17:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> À minha "porta "hoje foi vê.los passar ao lado, há dias assim! Mas em Azeitão o acumulado vai nos modestos *2.8mm, *e em Sesimbra nos* 3.8mm!* Melhor que nada  Mas não existe dias como os de instabilidade, e para quem gosta de bonitos poentes , os mesmos nunca nos desapontam! Hoje não foi excepção
> 
> ...


Mais Uma excelente foto.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2018 às 17:55)

Epá (@meko60, @Ricardo Carvalho, @StormRic e outros)... 
Mas eu não faço mais nada do que agradecer pelas fotografias de abrir a boca, assim vocês dão cabo de mim!


----------



## Between (22 Nov 2018 às 17:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> À minha "porta "hoje foi vê.los passar ao lado, há dias assim! Mas em Azeitão o acumulado vai nos modestos *2.8mm, *e em Sesimbra nos* 3.8mm!* Melhor que nada  Mas não existe dias como os de instabilidade, e para quem gosta de bonitos poentes , os mesmos nunca nos desapontam! Hoje não foi excepção
> 
> ...



Cores lindíssimas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2018 às 18:39)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais Uma excelente foto.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk





Thomar disse:


> Epá (@meko60, @Ricardo Carvalho, @StormRic e outros)...
> Mas eu não faço mais nada do que agradecer pelas fotografias de abrir a boca, assim vocês dão cabo de mim!


 


Between disse:


> Cores lindíssimas.



Obrigado pessoal, realmente hoje o final de dia brindou.nos assim com umas cores brutais!  E muito obrigado a todos o membros deste fórum, grandes registos  que andam por aqui


----------



## TekClub (22 Nov 2018 às 18:42)

por aqui já se vai ouvindo trovoada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2018 às 19:03)

Mais uma tarde que foi marcada céu muito nebludo e por períodos de aguaceiros fracos, para além disso foi tamabém uma tarde bem fria.
11.2ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 19:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma tarde que foi marcada cú muito nebludo e por períodos de aguaceiros fracos, para além disso foi tamabém uma tarde bem fria.
> 11.2ºC.


... cú muito nebludo?  Pedro tens aí um typo do camandro...


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2018 às 19:46)

*11ºC* agora, mínima de amanhã deve ser mais interessante.

Máximas também a baixar para volta dos 15ºC, a fazer o progressivo declínio até à média de Dezembro.

Lisboa está "meio inundada" digamos, poças gigantespor todo o lado , principalmente nas avenidas mais impermeáveis, parece que choveu o dia todo. Dias consecutivos de aguaceiros, poucas abertas, humidade alta, pouca evaporação. Está um cenário a la final de Março.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Nov 2018 às 19:56)

Boa tarde, por aqui só caiu um aguaceiro digno de registo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2018 às 20:49)

Boa Noite

A noite segue bem fresca e com céu pouco nublado.
Não choveu mais desde manhã, veremos como correm as próximas horas.

Extremos:
Mínima: *10,3ºC*
Máxima: *15,9ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *2,4 mm*

T. Atual: *11,0ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2018 às 21:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> ... cú muito nebludo?  Pedro tens aí um typo do camandro...



@luismeteo3, foi um lapso meu, já está devidadamente corrigido, o nosso portugues, é mesmo tramado, basta uma letra a menos para fazer muito diferença.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @luismeteo3, foi um lapso meu, já está devidadamente corrigido, o nosso portugues, é mesmo tramado, basta uma letras para fazer muito diferença.


Claro que sim, por isso eu disse que era um typo, que quer dizer isso mesmo. Mas foi um lapso divertido!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2018 às 21:45)

Por aqui céu limpo e um luar magnífico! Nada de chuva praticamente o dia inteiro... está frio!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 22:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> À minha "porta "hoje foi vê.los passar ao lado, há dias assim! Mas em Azeitão o acumulado vai nos modestos *2.8mm, *e em Sesimbra nos* 3.8mm!* Melhor que nada  Mas não existe dias como os de instabilidade, e para quem gosta de bonitos poentes , os mesmos nunca nos desapontam! Hoje não foi excepção
> 
> ...


Absolutamente divinal! Que cores e texturas! Fantástica


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2018 às 22:23)

meko60 disse:


> Estes dias de instabilidade proporcionam bonitos entardeceres.....





meko60 disse:


> Para o lado O e mais cedo...





Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa tarde, por aqui só caiu um aguaceiro digno de registo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas também!  Que prazer que é poder observar as pequenas maravilhas trazidas pela Natureza


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2018 às 23:16)

Boa noite,
ainda mal começou a época do frio a sério e já começo a sentir nas mãos o efeito
Está um frio do catano, 10.2ºC temperatura mínima do dia actual, vento fraco de leste e 89% de HR.
A máxima foi baixinha 15.4ºC, o acumulado do dia fixou-se nos 2 mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

Noite surpreendente. O carro marcava 3 graus na Ameixoeira às 23h19. E chove torrencialmente agora


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2018 às 00:46)

2.7mm dia deontem


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2018 às 01:03)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo em Peniche!

Aquela célula vai carregada.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 05:53)




----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 05:54)




----------



## remember (23 Nov 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

 7.9°C de mínima, agora 8.5°C com muito nevoeiro para Leste.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2018 às 08:56)

*5,8°C* de miníma  

Só podia ser possível com céu limpo, muito agradável agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2018 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que até faz pingar as beiras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2018 às 12:28)

O sol só apareceu agora á cerca de meia hora atrás, o nevoeiro deixou muita humidade por todo o lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2018 às 12:58)

Olá a todos! Primeiro aguaceiro do dia agora...


----------



## RStorm (23 Nov 2018 às 13:41)

Bom dia

Mínima bem fresquinha *7,7ºC*. 
O dia começou com céu limpo e alguma neblina junto ao Tejo, mas com o avançar da manhã começaram a surgir cumulus vindos de SW. 

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2018 às 14:01)

Boa tarde 
16,5°C
59%
Vento fraco ou calma. 
Santa Iria 







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2018 às 14:09)

Vila Franca de Xira





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2018 às 14:14)

Carregado 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (23 Nov 2018 às 15:20)

Toby disse:


>


Boa Tarde amigo Toby 

Onde conseguiu arranjar essa tabela? São da estação da Base Aérea?
Os dados referidos nessa tabela para este mês de Novembro não fogem muito à realidade, a minha estação segue com *82,8 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Nov 2018 às 15:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Absolutamente divinal! Que cores e texturas! Fantástica



Completamente João, final de tarde de ontem com um poente divinal de facto  Obrigado 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

O dia hoje segue calmo e traquilo, onde a noite foi a mais fresca dos últimos tempos com uma mínima de *9.4ºc* ! Durante a mesma ainda acumulou* 1mm*, e não choveu mais desde ai! Neste momento o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens , e estão *17.9ºc* .

Amanhã e Domingo temos a nossa amiga chuvinha de volta


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2018 às 17:05)

Cartaxo 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2018 às 17:35)

Montejunto





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2018 às 18:04)

Aguaceiro moderado longo na CREL rm Bucelas. Vento , eólicas viradas a WSW em movimento rápido. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2018 às 18:45)

Hoje tive por aqui uma tarde de sol, e com uma temperatura agradavél, o que era coisa que já não se via á algum tempo.
Foi um dia daqueles também que fez jus ao ditado popular, "manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de soalheiro".


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 20:22)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde amigo Toby
> 
> Onde conseguiu arranjar essa tabela? São da estação da Base Aérea?
> Os dados referidos nessa tabela para este mês de Novembro não fogem muito à realidade, a minha estação segue com *82,8 mm*.



Boa noite,

Desculpar o meu muito mau portugueses.
Está efectivamente a estação da base : 085340 LPMT MONTIJO (POR-AFB) PO 3842N 00903W 0011 Metar/SYNOP
Certos METAR são regulares para poder fazer o climatogogie.
Lista do Metar português indicativo 085:
http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/weather-code-meteo-station-list.htm
https://www.ogimet.com/display_syno...2018&mes=11&day=22&hora=17&min=39&lugar=08534
https://airportnavfinder.com/airport/LPMT/metar

Eis relações para comparar a vossa estação:
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/temps-reel/montijo/08534.html#highlight=19
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/annee/2018/montijo/valeurs/08534.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie-mensuelle/08534/novembre/2018/montijo.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/annee/2018/montijo/phenomenes/08534.html
https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/annee/2018/montijo/details/08534.html
Atenção extrato seguinte as horas WMO:
Tn: 18hUTC - 18hUTX d+1
Tx: 06hUTC - 06hUTX d+1
Chuva: 06hUTC - 06hUTX d+1
Sol: 06hUTC - 06hUTX d+1
Vento: 00hUTC - 00hUTX d+1

Se aquilo interessar pessoas, posso falar com mais precisão (Metar, InfoClimat,…)
Lista metar (Europe, US, Asie, ...), climatologia, tutoriels em português para os que não compreendem o francês.
Sobre este mapa, sou (infelizmente) a única estação StatIc















Estudo uma versão infoclimat.pt.
InfoClimat e Troposfera tem a mesma visão: qualidade das medidas.
A minha estação está sobre Infoclimat e Troposfera por conseguinte nenhuma concorrência, zaragata, 

Bom fim de semana


----------



## Manuel Amador (23 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Historial do dia que começou a "Inglesa", mas acabou a Portuguesa. A primeira e a ultima foto em Vendas Novas as 13:00 com um navio Almirante a pairar. As restantes ao entardecer no Calhandriz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Nov 2018 às 21:52)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 7.9°C de mínima, agora 8.5°C com muito nevoeiro para Leste.
> 
> ...


Grande foto Alex!  Super mística


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2018 às 22:05)

Boas, 

Belo dia este, já fazem falta dias de sol. 
Amanhã e Domingo, novos mm a caminho, talvez acabe o mês nos 160 mm, vamos ver.
Hoje de manhã novo treino de bike, na estrada do Pisão devo ter apanhado 5 graus e humidade nos 100%.O respirar quase que parecia fumo, foi curioso,belo grizo.
Durante o treino tirei esta foto. 



online upload photo


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2018 às 22:57)

Está aqui um halo lunar fantástico!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2018 às 08:51)

Boas,
Não contava com a precipitação ao final da madrugada inicio de manhã, choveu bem, rendeu 3 mm.
Acho que as minhas contas de acumulado final do presente mês, vão sair ao lado por excesso, *149 mm* já ca cantam.

O tridente sintrense que tenho destacado, lá vai caminhando para os *200 mm*.
Ulgueira: *183 mm*
Galamares: *180 mm*
Penedo: *175 mm*


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2018 às 09:18)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Desculpar o meu muito mau portugueses.
> Está efectivamente a estação da base : 085340 LPMT MONTIJO (POR-AFB) PO 3842N 00903W 0011 Metar/SYNOP
> ...


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento Toby  
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia

Mínima de *10,3ºC*, hoje já não desceu tanto devido à nebulosidade e ao vento. 
A manhã segue com céu nublado e boas abertas. Mais logo, temos chuvinha  

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *7,7ºC *
Máxima: *16,1ºC *

T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: S / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2018 às 10:22)

Bom dia, 

Mínima mais confortável,  10.5°C.
O vento já puxa bem









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2018 às 13:24)

O céu está a ficar cada vez mais nublado e o vento aumentou de intensidade.

T. Atual: *17,5ºC *
HR: 65%
Vento: S / 10,8 Km/h
*
*


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2018 às 14:50)

Boa tarde 
Começou a chover fraco, intermitente, pelas 14h.
Céu encoberto de nimbostratus. 

ENE e WNW








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 15:57)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui começou a chover pelas 13h30, fraco a moderado e persistente e assim continua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2018 às 16:13)

E depois de se notar um grande arrefecimento ainda antes da hora de almoço, eis que começou a chover por volta das 15 horas, que acabou por parar agora á pouco tempo, mas o céu continua muito nublado.
O vento também vai soprando de forma moderada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 16:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E depois de se notar um grande arrefecimento ainda antes da hora de almoço, eis que começou a chover por volta das 15 horas, que acabou por parar agora á pouco tempo, mas o céu continua muito nublado.
> O vento também vai soprando de forma moderada.


Aqui chove bem, moderado e muito persistente e um bocado puxada a vento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Bela chuvada que vem neste fim de semana, *7 mm* já acumulados e a subir a pique. 

Parece-me que estes eventos consecutivos estão a acabar, o AA vai marcar presença no final do mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2018 às 16:51)

Boas,

*6 mm* por ca.

Galamares: *16 mm*
Penedo: *15 mm*
Ulgueira: *12 mm*

Ulgueira e Galamares, já nos *192 mm* de acumulado mensal.


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2018 às 17:08)

Boa tarde,
Tombo na temperatura após as 14h, está agressivo lá fora quanto a vento.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

chove moderado


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2018 às 17:50)

Belo dia de chuva aqui por Alenquer, tem caído toda a tarde e continua... 
13ºC nesta altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2018 às 17:57)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2018 às 18:19)

Tenho relatos de chuva forte de S. Martinho do Porto neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2018 às 20:47)

E depois de mais uma boa chuvada, agora já não chove e está tudo muito calmo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia marcado pelo vento moderado a forte,  predominante de SSE , com rajada máxima de 59km,h.
De resto um modesto acumulado de 2.8mm , com uma temperatura máxima de 18.4°c, e uma mínima de 11.4°c! Amanhã espero bem mais precipitação,para depois dar lugar a uns dias mais frescos, e na companhia do nosso  indesejável amigo nesta altura do ano,o senhor todo poderoso AA.







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 22:31)

Aqui continua a chuva fraca e persistente. Está tudo cheio de água! 

Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2018 às 23:14)

Aqui já parou de chuver. 11,9mm acumulados.


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2018 às 23:35)

Boas, 

o dia de ontem acabou por ser até agradável. aguentando-se sem chover, mínima de 7.9ºC e máxima de 17.7ºC.
Hoje o dia começou logo com vento, a máxima foi de 17.4ºC e depois foi sempre a descer, mesmo assim a mínima foi mais alta que a de ontem, fruto do vento e de alguma nebulosidade 10.5ºC.
Mais uma boa rega com 10.8 mm.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2018 às 02:26)

6.5mm de ontem até agora às 2h25min


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 08:17)

Bom dia a todos. Esta noite choveu bastante. Agora cai uma morrinha persistente. Tempo muito húmido e com nevoeiro cerrado. 






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia 
Manhã bonita, no IC2 Sacavém, chuviscava na Póvoa alta.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 09:01)

Boas,

Ontem 8 mm
Hoje sigo com 3 mm

Galamares foi então a primeira estação a atingir os 200 mm, excelente valor.
Em 2016 no igual  período tinha acumulado 54 mm, já em 2017 foram 78 mm.
Mês bem chuvoso este.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 09:12)

Muita nebulosidade sobre os montes.
Loures A8








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 09:23)

Nevoeiros em Montachique, nuvens a rasar os 400m








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia,
E depois de uma noite e madrugada algo chuvosa, esta manhã segue bem cinzenta, e com vento fraco.


----------



## RStorm (25 Nov 2018 às 12:16)

Bom dia

A manhã segue com céu encoberto e de vez em quando chuvisca. O acumulado segue nos *1,5 mm*. 
Ontem à tarde, a chuva fraca que ocorreu acumulou *1,2 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *10,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,7ºC *
Acumulado: *1,2 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *14,6ºC *
T. Atual: *16,2ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 12:17)

Milharado, agora, alguns pingos fracos, chuvisco.
Vista para Sul e SW
15,3°C
79%
Vento fraco <5 Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 12:30)

E começa agora cair uns aguaceiros fracos, os primeiros desta manhã.

A rio Alviela já com um caudal bem considerável, com as suas margens bem repletas de folhas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 13:12)

A5 Carnaxide, chuva fraca





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (25 Nov 2018 às 13:57)

Chove fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 14:15)

Este inicio de tarde segue com aguaceiros fracos.
3.24 mm de acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2018 às 14:29)

chuvisca sem parar


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 14:37)

Boa tarde a todos! A chuva fraca e persistente continua...






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2018 às 14:45)

Chove fraco! 3.1mm de acumulado, e mais algumas horas de precipitação pela frente 

14.6°c






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

7 mm
Chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro na serra, desce practicamente a base da vertente sul.
Ar completamente saturado, há precipitação que o radar não detecta.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

Parece que o problema com o penico está resolvido... 5mm para já, e continua a chuva fraca.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 15:29)

Marginal toda com muita água.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2018 às 15:30)

hoje ainda nao parou desde manhã..chuva persistente por aqui


----------



## srr (25 Nov 2018 às 15:34)

Carnaxide _ chove bem agora


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2018 às 15:41)

Alcântara também com bastante acumulação
Ponte 25 de Abril, água, água, Cristo-Rei a meio das nuvens.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







b
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 15:48)

Bela chuvada
Acumulado a saltar para os 11mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 15:55)

E depois dos aguaceiros fracos, vem agora os aguaceiros moderados, muita água por todo o lado, chove já sem parar á mais de 3 horas.
6.35 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 15:56)

13 mm
165 mm
Já chega


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:05)

Não contava com uma tarde assim... Já nos 15 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:14)

Frente a dar-lhe bem, *11,7 mm* já


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:17)

Ora bem

Acumulados mensais bem expressivos, no trio Sintrense.

Galamares: 216 mm
Ulgueira: 212 mm
Penedo: 202 mm


Ainda bem que estas três estações existem, pois dão uma boa noção como tem chovido em algumas zonas da serra de Sintra.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:29)

Estou em Santarém chove e chove e chove


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:32)

19 mm (11 mm numa hora) 
Chove fraco.

Amanhã talvez dê um salto à barragem para ver como estão as coisas, acredito numa boa recuperação.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

continua sem parar na ultima hora..incrível. Isto assim, sim!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Chove bastante. Moderado mas por vezes forte. O terreno já está saturado.










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

E continua a chover, sem vontade de abrandar, em 45 minutos passou de cerca de 6 mm para 12.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2018 às 17:18)

Continua a chuva fraca, a moderada, chove praticamente à três horas seguidas, precipitação estratiforme, ótima para os solos  Acumulado nos 8.4mm 

Mês acima da média






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2018 às 17:21)

Boas,

Bem, isto por Peniche só há duas coisas a dizer...
Vento e Chuva!

Tem sido o dia todo.
Chuva moderada, por vezes forte.
Luzes de casa acesas desde a hora de almoço...

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Nov 2018 às 17:40)

*16,3 mm* hoje, mais 14 de ontem somam *30 mm* de evento.

Assim, ultrapassamos os 200, acumulado mensal na Carregueira de *205,2 mm*, muito bom! Por alguma razão Novembro é geralmente o mês mais chuvoso do ano nas normais. 

Agora que venha algum sol que está tudo saturado, e a imagem é só de dia 19!


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Nov 2018 às 17:43)

Boas pessoal
Estou pela capital (últimas férias do ano) e hoje está a ser um dia autêntico de Inverno. Aqui por Benfica o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade já soprando com algumas rajadas bem fortes.

Estou para ver quando for para Inglaterra e Escócia...
Uma coisa é certa...não vou gramar com a Diana ..

Abraço a todos.
Resto de bom Domingo


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 17:45)

A chuva abrandou agora um pouco, passando de aguaceiros moderados a fracos, chove desde a hora de almoço sem parar, os terrenos estão completamente encharcados, com muita água já á superficie.
O acumulado vao a caminho dos 24 mm.


----------



## Candy (25 Nov 2018 às 17:59)

Pronto,

A chuva abrandou... Aliás parece que já parou mesmo.

Em contrapartida o vento de repente começou a soprar com  brutalidade!...   Do nada surgiram as primeiras rajadas bem fortes!

Enquanto  choveu soprou sempre moderado.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2018 às 18:04)

Vento forte por aqui, nao estava a espera


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:08)

O vento por cá também está a ficar forte.
Os modelos previam isso. 

Entretanto, por cá o evento do fim de semana dia rendeu 30 mm (9+21).

Acumulado mensal: 172 mm

Agora só deve voltar a chover quinta feira, portanto os acumulados mensais ainda não estao fechados.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2018 às 18:09)

Candy disse:


> Em contrapartida o vento de repente começou a soprar com brutalidade!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jamestorm disse:


> Vento forte por aqui, nao estava a espera


Vai de encontro aos avisos de vento lançados pelo IPMA que entraram em vigor agora mesmo. Sinal da aproximação do AA...


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:27)

Bela tarde de chuva que por aqui rendeu 15,24mm
Agora parou a chuva e ouve-se o vento!

Sempre que chove um pouco mais forma-se outra lagoa na Foz do Arelho 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2018 às 18:40)

Parece que parou. 13.3mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:47)

Já parou de chover. Choveu bastante e agora ficou um vendaval!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:52)

E depois de parar a chuva, ao fim de quase 7 horas, sem parar, vem agora o vento moderado.
Já existe registo de várias ocorrencias por inundação, no distrito de Santarém, bem como de um deslizamento de terras.

*Desabamento de terra corta estrada*






A estrada entre as localidades de Vale do Brejo e Casal Reinado, no concelho de Rio Maior, está cortada devido a um desabamento de terra.

O incidente ocorreu ao final da tarde e às 18h00, a proteção civil já estava no local para proceder à limpeza da via.

http://www.rederegional.com/index.php/sociedades/24018-desabamento-de-terra-corta-estrada


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:53)

Rajada de 72 km/h.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2018 às 19:23)

Temporal de vento impressionante  ja faltou a Luz, deve ter caído post de tensão


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2018 às 19:37)

Boa noite,
Um fim de semana não genial  chuva e chuva e chuva ...
Sabado: 
10.2°C 15.3°C 9.2mm 2h 10mn 568W/m2  37.0 km/h 
Domingo:
12.3°C 15.0°C 11.6mm (14.0mm 0h00 - 19h30) 10mn 171W/m2  51.5 km/h


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite,

mínima de 13.6ºC, temperatura actual e máxima de 16.7ºC.
Dia muito húmido, com a humidade a chegar aos 99%, rajada máxima de 40 km/h e mais um acumulado jeitoso 12.9 mm.
O mês segue com 143.6 mm.

Como alguém disse e bem agora é aproveitar os próximos dias, porque ela parece estar de volta na quinta, com mais uma boa rega


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bastante. Moderado mas por vezes forte. O terreno já está saturado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belo limoeiro! Carregadinho  O que são as folhas grandes à direita?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 23:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Belo limoeiro! Carregadinho  O que são as folhas grandes à direita?


Obrigado! São 3 tamarilhos, mas na foto só se vê o primeiro...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado! São 3 tamarilhos, mas na foto só se vê o primeiro...


Obrigado! Bem que me parecia que tinham pinta de ser de uma Solanaceae


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 23:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado! Bem que me parecia que tinham pinta de ser de uma Solanaceae


Nos próximos dias vou postar fotos de solanaceas raras que tenho...


----------



## João Pedro (25 Nov 2018 às 23:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nos próximos dias vou postar fotos de solanaceas raras que tenho...


Esse jardim botânico que tens aí em casa não tem fim...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 23:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Esse jardim botânico que tens aí em casa não tem fim...


Pois não, e sempre a crescer!


----------



## Rachie (26 Nov 2018 às 00:19)

Fim de semana de muita chuva na venda do Pinheiro. Poucos foram os momentos que não choveu.
Desde ontem a tarde que o vento tem soprado com rajadas por vezes muito fortes, chegou a derrubar uns vasos que tinha no canto da varanda, abrigados achava eu.
A terra está completamente ensopada. Espero que de manhã não chova senão o trânsito vai ser o caos 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2018 às 00:50)

Miradouro da Salvação 
13,1°C
70%

Vento forte constante, de 32 a 45 Km/h e rajadas nos 50 Km/h. NNW

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia,
E depois de ter caído ontem tanta chuva, esta manhã acordou com sol, e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2018 às 12:51)

hoje parece uma terra totalmente diferente: sol !! É para nos irmos habituando ao anticiclone que parece que aí vem em força...e quando vem nesta altura, gosta de passar cá o natal


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

Bom dia

O dia segue ameno e ventoso, com nuvens altas e algumas abertas de sol.
O resto da tarde de ontem foi marcada pela chuva fraca/chuvisco persistentes, que elevou o acumulado do dia para os *6,9 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *16,5ºC *
Acumulado: *6,9 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *12,7ºC *
T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: W / 15,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2018 às 15:22)

Boas, 

Esta manhã na zona do vale da ribeira da Mula. Estavam 11 graus e muita humidade.
A barragem subiu aos 10,5 mts.






Ribeira da Mula com caudal consistente.


----------



## Toby (26 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Um fim de semana não genial  chuva e chuva e chuva ...
> Sabado:
> 10.2°C 15.3°C 9.2mm 2h 10mn 568W/m2  37.0 km/h
> ...



He Toby, Portugal é melhor com o sol como hoje 

14.9° *SEM CHUVA *

*




*


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2018 às 18:23)

E depois de um inicio de manhã bem fresca, devido ao vento que se fazia sentir, a tarde já foi mais agradável, até o sol enfraquecer, pois neste momento a noite segue fresca novamente.
Bastou a chuva que caiu este fim de semana, para que um dos maiores riberos aqui da minha localidade, encher, e está com quase 1 metro de altura de água, de notar, também que ele recebe muita água, pois está num vale bem encaixado, com umas boas encostas, que escorrem muita água.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

8,8 graus 
Bom arrefecimento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2018 às 22:14)

A arrefecer bem, *8,8ºC,* céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2018 às 22:24)

A chuva é muito necessária...meses de chuva aqui é normal, pois não nos podemos esquecer que *temos um verão muito longo e tórrido que não existe no norte da Europa.* Por isso a chuva continua nos meses de Inverno (com intervalos de sol e frio) é normal e bem-vinda. Há tempo para o Sol durante a Primavera/Verão (embora tb possa chover bem na primavera).


Toby disse:


> He Toby, Portugal é melhor com o sol como hoje
> 
> 14.9° *SEM CHUVA *
> 
> ...


----------



## remember (26 Nov 2018 às 22:50)

jamestorm disse:


> A chuva é muito necessária...meses de chuva aqui é normal, pois não nos podemos esquecer que *temos um verão muito longo e tórrido que não existe no norte da Europa.* Por isso a chuva continua nos meses de Inverno (com intervalos de sol e frio) é normal e bem-vinda. Há tempo para o Sol durante a Primavera/Verão (embora tb possa chover bem na primavera).



Não digo que não, mas o Sol também se torna necessário. Há tempo para tudo, aliás tem chovido bastante bem. Estes três dias de intervalo, vão saber bem.
Quinta volta a chuva. Até lá é aproveitar o que a natureza nos dá!


----------



## jamestorm (27 Nov 2018 às 03:57)

um gelo esta noite aqui no Alto concelho de Alenquer: 5ºC a esta hora, não estava à espera.


----------



## srr (27 Nov 2018 às 08:54)

Abrantes - 6 Graus

Nevoeiro cerrado "gelado"


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 10:11)

Bom dia a todos! Está um sol bonito esta manhã... caiu muito orvalho, está frio mas não se formou geada.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2018 às 12:10)

Boas!

Manhã fresca em que o sol domina em Leiria! 

A mínima chegou aos 4.4ºC na estação do @WHORTAS !


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2018 às 13:26)

E depois de uma manhã que acordou fresca e com neblina, este inicio de tarde segue com sol e céu parcialmente nublado.
15.3ºC.


----------



## RStorm (27 Nov 2018 às 13:46)

Bom dia
Mínima fria *6,5ºC *
O dia segue fresco com sol e nuvens altas, apresentando-se temporariamente com nevoeiro no final da manhã. 
A mínima de ontem foi batida, *9,7ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *9,7ºC *
Máxima: *16,3ºC *

T. Atual: *13,4ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: N / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## remember (27 Nov 2018 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, 

Hoje estava difícil de levantar o tempo, só perto do meio-dia o nevoeiro começou a levantar.

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser mais baixa como era de esperar, já a de hoje 7.9°C de novo, o recorde deste Outono por enquanto, talvez hoje seja batido.

Agora 14.1°C, com vento fraco de Leste, até se está bastante bem

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2018 às 16:15)

Mínima fresca de* 6,1ºC*, céu limpo o dia todo, sabe bem estar ao sol


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

Boas,

Minima algo fria: *6,0ºC
*
Hoje de manhã cedo a caminho do Cadaval , o carro marcou *3ºC,* junto à famosa Quinta do Gradil.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Nov 2018 às 16:52)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

E a madrugada mais fresca do Outono deste ano chegou esta noite, com *6.8ºc* de mínima! Quando sai de casa por volta das* 8.00H* ainda estavam* 7.2ºc*  Depois o dia tornou.se agradável com vento fraco, e predominante de Este , que deixou as máximas chegar perto dos* 20ºc*!  Agora já vai arrefecendo bem novamente, e a mínima promete ser baixa,mas ainda não será suficiente para a primeira geada do ano! Quinta teremos mais alguma precipitação de volta , e depois os modelos vão vendo um 2ª Verão de São Martinho para a primeira semana de Dezembro  Mas ainda falta muito tempo para lá chegarmos


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2018 às 16:57)

Boa tarde 
Poente, na CRIL Camarate 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2018 às 17:10)

Vento fraco
CREL Belas





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 17:27)

Arrefecimento rápido.
*11,4ºC*


----------



## remember (27 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Boas,

Máxima de 14.2°C e mínima de 7.9°C, como já tinha dito.

Agora, 13.2°C, 80% de HR e vento fraco, fotos após o treino.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Nov 2018 às 18:56)

Nada mexe lá fora, vento nulo e rapidíssimo arrefecimento!* 9.9ºc* , se não aparecer vento a madrugada promete  Não me querendo tornar repetitivo , o poente foi mais uma vez belíssimo! A seguir a esta, prometo publicar fotos do poente só no próximo ano .




Poente by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2018 às 19:36)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Manhã fresca em que o sol domina em Leiria!
> 
> A mínima chegou aos 4.4ºC na estação do @WHORTAS !



Ligeiramente mais ao Sul, faz menos frio  
06h30 5.4 °C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2018 às 19:54)

Há cerca de meia-hora saí de casa com *10,2ºC* e fui até ao ribeiro que passa aqui perto de minha casa para ver que temperatura estava. Passados 10/15 minutos de lá chegar, para deixar a temperatura estabilizar, marcava *8,5ºC*. Diferença de quase 2ºC numa distância de 200m.


----------



## Toby (27 Nov 2018 às 20:01)

jamestorm disse:


> A chuva é muito necessária...meses de chuva aqui é normal, pois não nos podemos esquecer que *temos um verão muito longo e tórrido que não existe no norte da Europa.* Por isso a chuva continua nos meses de Inverno (com intervalos de sol e frio) é normal e bem-vinda. Há tempo para o Sol durante a Primavera/Verão (embora tb possa chover bem na primavera).



Boa noite,

Era humor…
Os períodos de gordas chuvas não preenchem mais os seus papéis devido a urbanização, a poluição dos solos, a poluição de superfície.
A gorda chuva mais não é filtrada e levada nas reservas os poluentes.
Exprimo-me muito mal em português, desde certo tempo gordas as chuvas são mais nefasta que benéficas.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Nov 2018 às 20:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nada mexe lá fora, vento nulo e rapidíssimo arrefecimento!* 9.9ºc* , se não aparecer vento a madrugada promete  Não me querendo tornar repetitivo , o poente foi mais uma vez belíssimo! A seguir a esta, prometo publicar fotos do poente só no próximo ano .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais uma excelente foto. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 21:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nada mexe lá fora, vento nulo e rapidíssimo arrefecimento!* 9.9ºc* , se não aparecer vento a madrugada promete Não me querendo tornar repetitivo , o poente foi mais uma vez belíssimo! A seguir a esta, prometo publicar fotos do poente só no próximo ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saíste-me cá um mentiroso... 
Sim, espero mesmo que estejas a mentir  É que se continuarem a vir destes, seria mesmo uma pena não os partilhares!  Magnífico; adoro as "pinceladas". E como não és tu o "pintor" só pode ser mesmo ser a Arrábida a autora deste belíssimo "quadro"


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 21:47)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Máxima de 14.2°C e mínima de 7.9°C, como já tinha dito.
> 
> ...


Já escreveste a carta ao Pai Natal? Espero que lhe tenhas pedido uma máquina fotográfica  Ficávamos todos a ganhar


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:06)

Boas

Maxima: 15,8 graus
Minima: 6,0 graus

Ainda sobre o post de ontem, mais 5 fotos tiradas também na manhã de ontem.
O mesmo trilho, quem não conhece  que o visite, chama se então trilho das pontes, fica junto à barragem da Mula. Foi criado por pessoal do btt, quanto a mim dos mais espectaculares de todo o parque natural sintra Cascais. Pode se perfeitamente fazer uma caminhada por lá.
Neste momento a ribeira(da Mula) corre bastante, é logo outra vida.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há cerca de meia-hora saí de casa com *10,2ºC* e fui até ao ribeiro que passa aqui perto de minha casa para ver que temperatura estava. Passados 10/15 minutos de lá chegar, para deixar a temperatura estabilizar, marcava *8,5ºC*. Diferença de quase 2ºC numa distância de 200m.



Qual é a diferença de altitude dos dois pontos? Se for tudo plano se calhar  há muitas décadas atrás a temperatura era mais homogénea , não havia essa malha urbana, e massa de ar da inversão não estava tão concentrada na linha de água. Enfim gosto de pensar que antigamente em muitos vales que hoje em dia estão carregados de casa, encostas incluídas,  deviam ser mais frios. 
Desculpem offtopic


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:49)

Já *7ºC*, amanhã pode baixar dos 5ºC


----------



## remember (27 Nov 2018 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Já escreveste a carta ao Pai Natal? Espero que lhe tenhas pedido uma máquina fotográfica  Ficávamos todos a ganhar



Não, nem vale a pena que ele não traz nada disso xD O telemóvel é o que já se sabe, já andei lá de volta das definições, mas não consigo melhorar muito mais a qualidade das fotos!
Tenho para ali uma Sony de 20 MP, mas acho que também não é grande "espingarda"  Mas, posso tentar... Melhor deve ser de certeza!
8.8ºC, 90% de HR e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 23:16)

A campeã de acumulado de precipitação , falo de Galamares, com os seus imponentes 217 mm, segue gelada 4,6 graus neste momento.

Aqui 7,9 graus.
No Pisão as lareiras e salamandras já devem estar a bombar, excluíndo centro social, são meia dúzia de famílias a viver naquele buraco.
Por lá a temperatura ainda é capaz de ser um pouco mais baixa que Galamares.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2018 às 23:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é a diferença de altitude dos dois pontos? Se for tudo plano se calhar  há muitas décadas atrás a temperatura era mais homogénea , não havia essa malha urbana, e massa de ar da inversão não estava tão concentrada na linha de água. Enfim gosto de pensar que antigamente em muitos vales que hoje em dia estão carregados de casa, encostas incluídas,  deviam ser mais frios.
> Desculpem offtopic



Segundo os dados altimétricos que estão no site da CM Loures, é uma diferença de 9 metros (20m onde moro, 11m junto ao ribeiro onde fiz a medição).

A tua teoria faz sentido, mas junto ao ribeiro também poderá haver o efeito de transporte de ar frio.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

remember disse:


> Não, nem vale a pena que ele não traz nada disso xD O telemóvel é o que já se sabe, já andei lá de volta das definições, mas não consigo melhorar muito mais a qualidade das fotos!
> Tenho para ali uma Sony de 20 MP, mas acho que também não é grande "espingarda"  Mas, posso tentar... Melhor deve ser de certeza!
> 8.8ºC, 90% de HR e vento fraco de SE.



Ah, mas então há máquina por aí afinal...  Acho que sim, devias experimentar; nem que seja só para testar


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 23:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segundo os dados altimétricos que estão no site da CM Loures, é uma diferença de 9 metros (20m onde moro, 11m junto ao ribeiro onde fiz a medição).
> 
> A tua teoria faz sentido, mas junto ao ribeiro também poderá haver o efeito de transporte de ar frio.



Hum ok a diferença até nem é muita.
Sim  movimentar-se-à certamente ribeira abaixo, não tenho dúvida, é sempre assim.
Há é variável do formato do vale há casos que por serem encaixados a massa de ar de inversão sobe bastante, aí segundo sei é uma área aberta. Quando passava fins de semana em Mafra, outros tempos, tinha a casa mesmo junto ao vale, deu para estudar aquilo até à exaustão. É engraçado perceber, mas muitas vezes complexo e baralha, pois cada vale tem a respectiva inversão característica daquele troço. Se há coisa que aprendi, é que não há como comparar inversões.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2018 às 23:35)

Sigo com 7,1ºC. Vamos ver se o vento ajuda a descer ainda mais no decorrer da noite.

@jonas_87 em relação aos posts anteriores, lembrei-me do Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica). Vamos lá dar continuidade a este projecto


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2018 às 23:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sigo com 7,1ºC. Vamos ver se o vento ajuda a descer ainda mais no decorrer da noite.
> 
> @jonas_87 em relação aos posts anteriores, lembrei-me do Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica). Vamos lá dar continuidade a este projecto



Da minha parte já dei o meu contributo por lá e neste fórum, por isso deixo para vocês. Só continuarei a fazer registos no vale do Pisão, sempre que se justifique e tenha oportunidade para tal. Fica a promessa. 




----
8,1 graus estáveis
Noto névoa sobre a serra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2018 às 02:28)

Estava muito bem abaixo dos 6°C já, até que começa a subir...achei estranho. Fui até a janela ver e:








Nevoeiro cerrado a estragar a mínima


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2018 às 06:45)

Bom dia
Neste momento encontro-me em Setúbal, junto ao centro comercial Alegro.
Carro marca 7°C.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Nov 2018 às 07:46)

Bom dia, manhã muito fria! o carro marca 4,5°C e está uma ligeira brisa que faz com que o ar esteja gélido 
Foto tirada com tlm à pouco..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2018 às 08:15)

Viagem de Setúbal a Vendas Novas.
Mínima de 3.0°C no nó da A2,A6,A13


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2018 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Hoje a manhã acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, depois de uma mínima de 4.9°C.

Passa a ser a temperatura mais baixa deste Outono, agora 6.9°C, 99% de HR e vento fraco de NE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (28 Nov 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia!
Manhã fresca e húmida. Sigo com 7,7ºC e 99% de humidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2018 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Estão ainda 8,3ºC. A mínima foi de *5,6ºC*, a mais baixa deste outono/inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2018 às 09:55)

Bom dia a todos! Geada ligeira esta manhã... a primeira do ano.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Nov 2018 às 12:30)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais uma excelente foto.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Paulo 



João Pedro disse:


> Saíste-me cá um mentiroso...
> Sim, espero mesmo que estejas a mentirÉ que se continuarem a vir destes, seria mesmo uma pena não os partilhares!  Magnífico; adoro as "pinceladas". E como não és tu o "pintor" só pode ser mesmo ser a Arrábida a autora deste belíssimo "quadro"



Ahahah! Sabes tão bem que por vezes é mais forte do que nós , não prometo nada não senhor  Até porque penso ser uma coisa que quase todos nós gostamos  Mais uma obra de arte da mãe natureza sim, João 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Quanto ao tempo, belíssima mínima por cá! Não estava à espera de tanto já esta madrugada , *4.6ºc* ás* 7.30H* da manhã  Depois apareceu o nevoeiro , e algum sol que proporcionou uma subida rápida da mesma, mas com muita humidade! Fica umas fotos tiradas por volta das* 9.00H* da manhã! O nevoeiro nos vales, a nebulosidade alta, e alguns contrails no céu, aliados à Serra da Arrábida como pano de fundo , deram o mote para uma paisagem fantástica 




Fog and high cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and high cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and high cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and high cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and high cloudiness by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (28 Nov 2018 às 13:38)

Bom dia

Mínima bem gelada *3,8ºC*. 
O dia acordou frio e com nevoeiro cerrado que durou até final da manhã. 
Agora a tarde segue amena com sol e algumas nuvens. 

Extremos de ontem:
Mínima: *6,5ºC *
Máxima: *14,7ºC *

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

Boa tarde

Manhã com nevoeiro mas levantou. Céu de Sesimbra que está muito diferente dos meus tempos de criança, mas o céu aqui é unico
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2018 às 16:19)

eu infelizmente não tenho registos das minimas, a parte das temperaturas da estação deixaram de dar prai há 1/2 semanas, dai quando houve chuva é que fazia relatos, infelizmente coincidiu numa altura em que comecei com trabalhos portanto fiquei sem tempo para ir lá ver se é das pilhas ou se avariou mesmo e também coincidiu com vários dias de chuva, não dava muito jeito andar lá a mexer  , sei que têm andado baixas olhando para estações perto ontem devo ter tido prai 5ºC e hoje deve ter sido 2ºC ou lá perto, felizmente esta semana é o meu último trabalho, para a semana vou tratar disso e ver que se passa


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2018 às 16:32)

No alto concelho de Alenquer tivemos mínima de 2ºC embora sem sinais de geada, primeira noite invernal por aqui desta época. 
O dia no entanto tem estado bastante morno e agradável.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2018 às 17:13)

Mínima mais baixa do Outono: *4,7ºC*
Máxima:* 14,4ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2018 às 17:21)

Hoje o dia acordou bem fresco, mas ao meio da manhã o sol, começou a aquecer, e assim continuou pela tarde fora.
Muita humidade também no solo, logo ao inicio do dia, quando saí á rua ainda antes das 9 da manhã, fiquei ainda na dúvida se tinha ocorrido alguma geada fraca, mas não me pareceu.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

Cascais (Serra de Sintra), Pedra Amarela 
11,8°C
86%
Vento Sul <6Km/h









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Nov 2018 às 20:29)

Boas
Hoje de madrugada bem fresco por aqui
Agora já com 7.4°C


----------



## Toby (28 Nov 2018 às 20:35)

11.8° agora, 15.3° maxi 7.8° mini


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2018 às 21:03)

A noite aqui segue já bem fresca com 8.8ºC, entretanto o "congelador", de Seiça já está ligado nos 2.9ºC, avizinha-se uma bela geada por lá.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2018 às 21:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ai esse vício! Já tás agarrado! 
Caramba, estão espetaculares!  A terceira então está fenomenal, a Arrábida parece uma ilha na bruma... linda, linda!  Às vezes é preciso sorte para estar no sítio certo à hora certa, e tu hoje estiveste, sem dúvida


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2018 às 21:51)

StormRic disse:


> Cascais (Serra de Sintra), Pedra Amarela
> 11,8°C
> 86%
> Vento Sul <6Km/h
> ...


Saudades das tuas magníficas fotos da serra...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2018 às 22:00)

Boas

Minima: 5,9 graus
Máxima: 16 graus

Actual: 11,3 graus


Esta manhã na aldeia da Malveira da Serra.
Água e mais água, paisagem verde.



anonymous image hosting


Alguns modelos metem 20 mm para cá amanhã...vamos  ver.
Claramente que esta zona foi a das mais regadas, vamos ver se chego aos 190 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2018 às 22:28)

Boa noite,
Sou novo aqui no fórum e faço seguimento aqui da Outra Margem. 

Portanto, hoje foi um dia relativamente solarengo, à exceção da manhã, esta que foi muito enevoada.

Extremos do dia:
Charneca da Caparica (Aroeira)(dados da bomba de calor):
- Máx: 16,5°C
- Mín: 7,9°C (a segunda menor deste outono, depois dos 5,6°C de ontem)
- Prec: 0 mm
- Número de horas com nevoeiro: 9

Corroios (Alto do Moinho)(dados da estação meteorológica):
- Máx: 16,3°C
- Mín: 6,7°C  (a menor deste outono)
- Número de horas com nevoeiro: 6

PS: Por favor senhora superfície frontal, dá-nos alguma água!


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2018 às 23:18)

Boas,

4.9ºC de minima e 14.7ºC de máxima. 
Nevoeiro até por volta do meio-dia, que venha a chuvinha que este briol já não dá com nada
10.3ºC actuais com 92% de HR e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2018 às 23:33)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 4.9ºC de minima e 14.7ºC de máxima.
> Nevoeiro até por volta do meio-dia, que venha a chuvinha que este briol já não dá com nada
> 10.3ºC actuais com 92% de HR e vento fraco de ENE.


Nevoeiro de novo, agora quando fui à janela... Se bem que ainda sem ser cerrado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2018 às 07:25)

Bom dia, 

14°C, 84% HR e céu nublado. 
 comparado com os últimos dias.


----------



## celsomartins84 (29 Nov 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia, apesar de o carro marcar 11 °C está muito frio!
O céu está nublado e algum vento. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2018 às 08:25)

Bom dia
Vendas Novas.
Carro marca 10°C
Nevoeiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 09:11)

Bom dia a todos. Ainda não chove... nevoeiro cerrado e ´humidade elevada...


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 09:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia a todos. Ainda não chove... nevoeiro cerrado e ´humidade elevada...


Bom dia,

Depois de uma mínima muito mais alta que a do dia de ontem, 9.2°C por volta das 2:46 a humidade mantém-se nos 100% desde as 5:53, a temperatura segue nos 10.8°C e o vento sopra fraco de ENE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 09:34)

Já está a amorrinhar...

Edit: Já chove fraco a moderado...


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 10:01)

Bom dia

Mínima de *8,9ºC*, registada ao inicio da madrugada antes da chegada da nebulosidade.
A manhã segue fresca com céu encoberto e vento fraco de Sul.

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *3,8ºC *
Máxima: *15,2ºC *

T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: S / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2018 às 10:49)

Vai caindo miudinha e certinha. Vento nulo, 13ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 11:01)

Boas 

1 mm por cá, a precipitação mais a sério, fica para mais logo. 
Ultima rega para terminar o mês em grande.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Acabei de ver da minha janela 3 helicópteros a sobrovoar a serra, andam a rondar, será algum exercício?
Desculpem o off-topic


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2018 às 11:04)

Por aqui a frente já passou, deixando apenas 6,9mm, bem abaixo do previsto. A frente acabou por passar mais a Norte.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 12:05)

Boas!
Chove moderado por Lisboa, Alvalade. 
De acordo com a AEMET poderemos vir a ter uma tarde animada :
(Densidade de raios por Km2 às 15h)


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 12:11)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui a frente já passou, deixando apenas 6,9mm, bem abaixo do previsto. A frente acabou por passar mais a Norte.


Sim a frente está bem fraquinha, pelo menos por aqui. Não chove nada de especial, apenas fraco a moderado.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2018 às 12:16)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui a frente já passou, deixando apenas 6,9mm, bem abaixo do previsto. A frente acabou por passar mais a Norte.


Há mais umas pingas a caminho de Coimbra, não acabou ainda


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2018 às 12:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Há mais umas pingas a caminho de Coimbra, não acabou ainda


Sim é verdade, a frente acabou por rodar a sudeste. Já acumulou mais qualquer coisa. 9,9mm


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2018 às 12:32)

Dilúvio em Peniche! 
Que brutalidade 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2018 às 12:35)

Isto é o cano de escoamento do meu terraço que é enorme. À esquerda tenho escadas para o rés do chão e mesmo assim tenho altura de água no terraço! Além desse cano tenho outro com boca larga que leva a água diretamente às escadas! Mesmo assim...












Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2018 às 12:46)

Bom dia!
Por aqui só chuvisca e fraco, acumula 0,2mm por enquanto.O aviso amarelo é válido a partir das 12:00h,por isso vou ver no que dá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2018 às 12:58)

A manhã por aqui tem sido marcada por muita humidade, isto até ter começado a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, por volta das 11 horas, passando agora a aguaceiros moderados.
E depois de uns dias em que até já se podia andar a apanhar a azeitona de sapatilhas, voltou a ficar tudo muito molhado.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 13:10)

Continuo com céu encoberto e vento fraco de Sul.
Já ocorreram alguns chuviscos, mas nem molharam o chão. Talvez aqueles ecos amarelos a oeste da Caparica tragam alguma coisa para esta zona.

T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: S / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2018 às 13:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Ai esse vício! Já tás agarrado
> Caramba, estão espetaculares!  A terceira então está fenomenal, a Arrábida parece uma ilha na bruma... linda, linda! Às vezes é preciso sorte para estar no sítio certo à hora certa, e tu hoje estiveste, sem dúvida



Sempre foi um vício que me acompanhou para onde queria que fosse, confesso é que nunca me tinha dedicado tanto tempo ao mesmo! Devido a esse facto , ontem não foi nem ter tido sorte em estar naquele sítio aquela hora, foi procurar conseguir lá estar naquele momento, o que nem sempre é possível  A terceira também é a minha preferida! Obrigado João.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aqui ainda nada que vá acumulando, mas já não deve faltar muito   Tempo muito húmido,  *81% *de *HR* e vento moderado, predominante de *SE*.

*16ºc*


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 13:21)

Grande chuvada por Carnaxide! 
Muito cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2018 às 13:37)

Mais outro peso de água como o das 12h30  

Vale-nos o escoamento que Peniche tem!


Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 13:41)

O céu está a escurecer bastante  Vem aí obra


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 13:42)

Chove moderado, com intervalos fortes.
15.2°C, 97% de HR e vento moderado de SSO, rajada máxima de 46 km/h.

A previsão aumentou para 25mm em vez dos 16mm iniciais, vamos ver.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (29 Nov 2018 às 13:49)

Por Sintra,  Nafarros, já acumulei 14,5 mm. Temperatura nos 15°C. Chove fraco,  mas já há um par de horas que não pára.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 13:58)

Chuva fraca a moderada O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2018 às 14:06)

chove bem aqui por Alenquer   14ºC


----------



## manganao (29 Nov 2018 às 14:11)

chuva moderada


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

Boas! 

A chuva chegou por volta das 9h e desde aí tem sido mais ou menos constante em Leiria. Por agora chove moderado com 13ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

Chove moderado a forte agora...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 14:32)

Nevoeiro na CREL, ventania de sul e períodos de chuva forte.

*10,2 mm*


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 14:54)

Começou a escurecer à coisa de meia hora, chove forte, com um bafo lá fora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Muita chuva já com 12 mm.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2018 às 14:55)

Boa tarde
Chegou a chuva forte à Póvoa, depois de apenas chover fraco desde há cerca de três horas.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 14:56)

E vai chovendo fraco a moderado.
Estações do concelho na casa dos *10/11 mm*.
Há atividade elétrica a SO. 
Amanhã vai fazer 2 anos que vi a minha primeira shelfcloud (e que bonita shelfcloud). 



_DSC1532-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1544-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2018 às 14:57)

Que grande chuvada que acabou agora de caiu, as valetas das estradas fazem barulho que se ouve a mais de 20 metros de distancia.
acumulado de 10.16 mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2018 às 15:05)

Esta chuva marota começa a cair de mansinho e vai aumentando de intensidade que uma pessoa quase nem dá por isso. Neste momento chove consideravelmente e já vai correndo muita água na rua. Entre as 14h e as 16h as estações aqui na região devem registar acumulados jeitosos.

9,6mm acumulados das 14h às 15h na estação de Montachique, um pouco a Norte de onde moro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:09)

Chove torrencialmente agora


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2018 às 15:12)

Tem chovido bem por aqui, especialmente na última hora.
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo já passou os 16mm...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

18 mm,  9mm  na última hora.
190 mm já cá cantam, era porreiro chegar aos 200 mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2018 às 15:24)

Uma expressão popular que gosto muito! Chove a cântaros  Caminho de Azeitão para Sesimbra feito com muita dificuldade tal a quantidade de água na estrada, e visibilidade extremamente reduzida! Aproxima.se um eco laranja que parece trazer alguma actividade eléctrica , vamos ver 

Acumulado por Azeitão : *10.9mm*
Acumulado por Sesimbra : *14.7mm *

Nevoeiro cerrado, e *15.7ºc*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:24)

Os aguaceiros fracos a moderados continuam, só na última hora o acumulado superou os 8 mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 15:25)

Chove muito forte por Carnaxide, neste momento!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2018 às 15:27)

Chove bem forte aqui pela zona de Alvalade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2018 às 15:28)

Precipitação muito forte neste momento!  O radar não engana!!


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:31)

Boa rega ,9mm acumulados.


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

Continua a cair certinha, parece que está a anoitecer

9.9 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:33)

22 mm, impressionante.
13 mm em 1hora.


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 15:36)

UPA UPA 













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2018 às 15:37)

Em Leiria está a dar as ultimas! Pingos dispersos e o Sol já brilha! 

Foi uma boa rega! Agora vêm uns dias de calmaria para enxugar.


----------



## Rachie (29 Nov 2018 às 15:37)

Por alfragide ficou completamente de noite e caiu uma chuvada muito intensa. Agora aliviou a chuva e está um pouco menos escuro, mas mesmo assim não dá vontade nenhuma de ir à rua 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Nov 2018 às 15:38)

De repente ficou de noite na Expo e muita chuva também.

Aliás, já se nota a avenida com muita água no alcatrão, belíssima rega.


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2018 às 15:42)




----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2018 às 15:44)

Chuva contínua mas fraca. Vento fraco ou nulo. Muito escuro mss céu de nimbostratus liso.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2018 às 15:46)

Torrencial, mesmo!


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 15:46)

Grandes cargas de água que tem caído nesta última hora   * 5,1 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Nov 2018 às 15:48)

Boa tarde

Belver, agora mesmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva contínua mas fraca. Vento fraco ou nulo. Muito escuro mss céu de nimbostratus liso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chove forte de novo cá por baixo, que rega...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

Continua a cair uma bela carga de água, a avenida, como sempre, parece um rio nas bermas...


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

Agora sim, chuva forte em Santa Iria. 





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2018 às 15:49)

Tonton disse:


> Torrencial, mesmo!



Rain rate impressionante 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:50)

Que mês... 
237 mm em Ulgueira 
247 mm em Galamares

Aqui estou nos 196 mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

Eco laranja em Belas, obviamente quando já não estou lá, acumulado a disparar.

No Rossio chove torrencialmente, ninguém se vê na praça.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2018 às 15:52)

Chuva torrencial nos últimos minutos, mesmo quando saí de casa. Mesmo com chapéu-de-chuva apanhei uma bela molha nos membros inferiores.

As estradas já têm grandes lençóis de água.


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 15:53)

Cada vez com mais força... Vai lá vai, não sei como ainda não caíram umas bombas começa a clarear um pouco.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2018 às 15:53)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Belver, agora mesmo
> 
> ...



Parecem os restos de uma "funnel cloud"???


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2018 às 15:53)

remember disse:


> Vai lá vai, não sei como ainda não caíram umas bombas


Chuva estratiforme


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 15:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chuva estratiforme


Obrigado por mais um termo, sempre a aprender 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2018 às 15:57)

Aliviou agora, muitos lençóis de água no IC2 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 16:01)

Pela Alameda chove bem, mas mais interessante é o facto de estarem umas 50 gaivotas no extenso relvado xD


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 16:04)

Tonton disse:


> Parecem os restos de uma "funnel cloud"???


Realmente parece mesmo


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 16:06)

Já era a previsão... Está mais calmo por agora.





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2018 às 16:14)

chuvada forte


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 16:23)

Continua a chover bem  *8,4 mm *acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2018 às 16:33)

E depois de ter caído á pouco mais uma boa chuvada, já começa a parar.
acumulado de 14 mm.


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Nov 2018 às 16:42)

Ao chegar ao fim da A23 a coisa acalmou, ainda vou ao treino
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 16:44)

E continua mais calmo, mas certinha 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2018 às 16:45)

Tarde de muita chuva em Lisboa.

*18,2mm* acumulados na EMA da Gago Coutinho entre 15h às 16h.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 16:53)

28 mm. 
200 mm.
Rico mês.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2018 às 16:59)

Contínua a chover!  *13mm *por Azeitão, *21.3mm* por Sesimbra  Muito bom


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2018 às 17:01)

Quinta do Conde, 25.9mm... Nada mau!


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 17:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> Quinta do Conde, 25.9mm... Nada mau!


Não estava avariado o penico?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 17:10)

*30 mm* em Belas, nem esparava tanto!

Por Lisboa continua a chuva


----------



## srr (29 Nov 2018 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Deixou de chover aqui (Abrantes)

Rendeu 10.8 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2018 às 17:15)

remember disse:


> Não estava avariado o penico?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Sim, mas voltou a dar bem. Mas já vem um novo a caminho!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 17:24)

Galamares nos 250 mm 
33 mm hoje.
A estrada de Monserrate por onde passam vários afluentes da ribeira de Colares deve estar brutal.


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Diluvio agora emcVendas Novas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2018 às 17:52)

Incrível a persistência da frente, continua a debitar precipitação praticamente à 4 horas seguidas!  Acumulados a subir naturalmente 

Sesimbra: *27.9mm*
Azeitão: *18.8mm 

13.4ºc*


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2018 às 18:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incrível a persistência da frente, continua a debitar precipitação praticamente à 4 horas seguidas!  Acumulados a subir naturalmente
> 
> Sesimbra: *27.9mm*
> Azeitão: *18.8mm
> ...


Junta a Quinta do Conde com 28.6mm.
Acho que terminou a festa...


----------



## efcm (29 Nov 2018 às 18:56)

Esta "barragem" bacia de retenção não deveria ter uma comporta para reduzir o caudal, de modo a evitar as cheias em Sacavém ???

Para quem não sabe a localização é na ligação entre o prior velho e o Lidl de Sacavém//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c0035f3b985f/VID_20181129_155902.mp4


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 19:13)

*Inundações: Túneis da Avenida da Republica e da Avenida de Berlim fechados ao trânsito*
EM ATUALIZAÇÃO129
2
A Proteção Civil registou mais de 40 casos de inundações na região de Lisboa. Durante a tarde os túneis da Avenida da República e da Avenida de Berlim estiveram fechados ao trânsito.
... https://observador.pt/2018/11/29/in...-e-da-avenida-de-berlim-fechados-ao-transito/


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2018 às 19:17)

Bela rega que esta frente nos trouxe, acumulado de *17,7 mm *
A média está feita, o acumulado mensal foi de *108,6 mm*, + *8,6 mm *em relação à média normal deste mês 
Neste momento sigo com céu nublado e algumas abertas. 

Extremos de hoje: 
Mínima: *8,9ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *
Acumulado: *17,7 mm*

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 97% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## PaulusLx (29 Nov 2018 às 19:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Galamares nos 250 mm
> 33 mm hoje.
> A estrada de Monserrate por onde passam vários afluentes da ribeira de Colares deve estar brutal.


Amanhã tenho que ir a Colares e vou dar uma volta pela serra!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 19:30)

PaulusLx disse:


> Amanhã tenho que ir a Colares e vou dar uma volta pela serra!



Boas Paulo,
Queremos registos, talvez passe por lá no Sábado.
Já agora qual é o novo único sentido da estrada de Monserrate? Sintra Colares ou o contrário?


----------



## Caneira (29 Nov 2018 às 19:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Paulo,
> Queremos registos, talvez passe por lá no Sábado.
> Já agora qual é o novo único sentido da estrada de Monserrate? Sintra Colares ou o contrário?



Boas, o sentido agora é Sintra - Colares apenas.

Abraço


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 20:10)

A quantidade de inundações em Lisboa demonstra, não só a incapacidade de escoamento, como também a saturação da maioria dos solos. Em Belas por pouco não esteve a estrada principal outra vez um rio.

*29,5 mm* acumulados, o que perfaz *235 mm* mensais. Desde que acompanho o fórum (2015) não me lembro de um acumulado mensal tão elevado. Novembro 2018 fica como dos meses mais chuvosos dos últimos 4 anos.

Ano: *931,9 mm*, se Dezembro seguir um padrão normal podemos passar dos 1k, coisa que já não acontece desde 2014. No mês homólogo desse ano, Lisboa teve mais de 300 mm acumulados, coisa que se repetiu a menor escala este ano.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2018 às 20:15)

A noite segue bastante húmida, e já se observa a formação de nevoeiro.
É bem verdade este mes de novembro que está quase a terminar foi bem chuvoso, em relação ao igual período do ano passado, pouco ou nada tinha chovido, aliás ainda andava a regar as árvores.
11.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A quantidade de inundações em Lisboa demonstra, não só a incapacidade de escoamento, como também a saturação da maioria dos solos. Em Belas por pouco não esteve a estrada principal outra vez um rio.
> 
> *29,5 mm* acumulados, o que perfaz *235 mm* mensais. Desde que acompanho o fórum não me lembro de um acumulado mensal tão elevado. Novembro 2018 fica como dos meses mais chuvosos dos últimos 4 anos.
> 
> Ano: *931,9 mm*, se Dezembro seguir um padrão normal podemos passar dos 1k, coisa que já não acontece desde 2014.




Ora bem, sem duvida valores espectaculares.


Galamares,Sintra: *250 mm*
Ulgueira,Sintra: *240 mm*
Belas,Sintra: *235 mm*
Penedo,Sintra: *234 mm*
Rio de Mouro,Sintra: *218 mm*
Alcabideche,Cascais: *200 mm
*



Caneira disse:


> Boas, o sentido agora é Sintra - Colares apenas.
> 
> Abraço



Obrigado!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Nov 2018 às 20:20)

Caríssimos, Hoje no caminho do aeroporto para a praça do Areeiro, cerca das 16h, ia-me afogando. No cruzamento com avenida dos EUA estava uma poça de água tão mega grande que passava as rodas do meu pequeno Peugeot - já havia diversos automóveis avariados na via. A meio da poça senti-o dar uns solavancos. Confesso que rezei pedindo ajuda para aquele momento inesperado e imprevisível. É que, não sabia que o tempo ia piorar, com a fila de automóveis à minha frente e sempre a falar ao telefone de assuntos (chatos) de trabalho, não avistei a piscina em que me ia meter. Que surpresa terrível. Cheguei a casa ainda com as pernas a tremer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 20:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ora bem, sem duvida valores espectaculares.
> 
> 
> Galamares,Sintra: *250 mm*
> ...


Já estou de barriga cheia


----------



## WHORTAS (29 Nov 2018 às 20:41)

Já em Leiria, estádio.
Nevoeiro e 12°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2018 às 21:15)

Chuva é bem vinda mas ter 88% de humidade em casa nao é .

Que venha algum sol nos próximos dias. *10,9ºC*, prestes a drestonar a mínima de manhã.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2018 às 21:24)

Depois de um dia cheio de trabalho, tive tempo para ver os meus resultados. E para hoje temos isto:

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: 16,2°C
Mín: 8,9°C
Prec: 25 mm

Corroios:
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 7,8°C

De notar que a máxima registou-se às 11:30 e a mínima ocorreu às 3:00.

Este mês já vai com 145 mm (aproximadamente).  Sendo a média mensal da Charneca de 101 mm, de acordo com o Portal do Clima, este mês foi bem acima do normal, salientando os 70,9 mm de dia 11 e os 18,5 mm de dia 21.

Neste momento 9,5°C e formação de nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

Boas,

Há pouco quando cheguei a casa é que percebi melhor o que realmente choveu.
Muitos terrenos a libertarem água.
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram 2 ocorrências referentes a inundações.
Muita atenção aos passeios junto às arribas, certamente que ocorrerão desabamentos na linha de costa. 

No Guincho  este mês acumulou 103 mm(é um valor muito elevado para aquele sitio) , aqui entre Alcabideche e Alcoitao acumulou 200 mm. Diferença impressionante em 4/5 kms, embora a diferença seja  sempre acentuada.

12,1 graus


----------



## remember (29 Nov 2018 às 23:12)

Bem, nunca pensei que chovesse tanto... 25.6 mm

Máxima de 15.5ºC e mínima de 9.2ºC. O mês parece ter fechado a torneira com 169.3 mm.
Agora 12.2ºC, 94% de HR e vento fraco de OSO,


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2018 às 23:19)

Por aqui, fiquei com 19,4mm acumulados. Boa rega. 

Neste momento, nevoeiro denso com 10°C. Adoro este ambiente místico.


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2018 às 23:41)

Fiquei pelos 20mm de acumulado.Nada mau para práticamente 1 tarde de chuva.Sigo com 12ºC e 100% de humidade.


----------



## Geopower (29 Nov 2018 às 23:53)

Em Glória do Ribatejo a noite segue com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Manuel Amador (30 Nov 2018 às 00:02)

Em Samora também, muita humidade


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2018 às 01:15)

acumulado foi *15.3mm* bem bom
neste momento chove literalmente nevoeiro, muita humidade e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2018 às 01:51)

Boa noite!
Que tarde e ínicio de noite chuvosos! E que caos é que é andar por Lisboa com este tempo. 
Neste momento a chuva deu lugar ao nevoeiro cerrado.
Acumulados (que chegaram a ser 3 vezes superiores ao previsto em algumas estações ) pelo concelho:
B. V. Paço D'Arcos: *30,0 mm*
Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *27,9 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *23,4 mm*


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2018 às 06:50)

Bom dia,

Ontem: 10.8°C/13.5°C 10.4mm 30mn sol 188W/m2 38.6 km/h 
Bom fim de semana, amanhã começa o inverno meteorológico


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2018 às 07:15)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia bastante tempestuoso, com muita chuva e muitas nuvens. 

Agora, 10°C e céu limpo. 
O inverno meteorológico começa amanhã.


----------



## celsomartins84 (30 Nov 2018 às 07:47)

Bom dia,
Anoiteceu com nevoeiro e amanheceu muito nublado e tudo molhado..
7°C e vento nulo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonekko (30 Nov 2018 às 07:56)

Bom dia, hoje temos nevoeiro apenascna zona baixa de Odivelas ao contrário dos últimos dias
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLN-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (30 Nov 2018 às 08:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem foi um dia bastante tempestuoso, com muita chuva e muitas nuvens.
> 
> Agora, 10°C e céu limpo.
> O inverno meteorológico começa amanhã.



Bom dia,

Sim, um acordo internacional nos países do hemisfério do norte o inverno começa os 01/12 para terminar-se do 28 ou 29/02.
Não confundir com o inverno astronómico 21/12.
O inverno calendário é ainda diferente, nnós começa os 21/12 mas na Rússia os 01/12, na Escandinávia 01/11.
Razão da existência do inverno meteorológico para facilidade as trocas de dados e de estatísticas.

Sorry para o meu mau português


----------



## srr (30 Nov 2018 às 08:59)

ABRANTES
Bom dia,

Depois da frente generosa de ontem

Hoje assiste se a um fenómeno cada vez mais escasso, por estas bandas ;

*- Nevoeiro com Morrinha ( ja rende 0.5mm)*


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro cerrado desde o inicio da madrugada. A humidade é tanta, que o pluviómetro registou *0,3 mm *desde a meia-noite 
A visibilidade é inferior a 100 m.

Mínima: *7,5ºC *
T. Atual: *8,1ºC *
HR: 98% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2018 às 09:15)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem foi um dia bastante tempestuoso, com muita chuva e muitas nuvens.
> 
> Agora, 10°C e céu limpo.
> O inverno meteorológico começa amanhã.


Bem-vindo ao nosso fórum  Bom seguimento


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2018 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

mínima de 7.5ºC, ainda há minutos estava o lado oeste limpo e com céu azul e nevoeiro do lado a este.
Num espaço de minutos voltou a ficar nevoeiro cerrado, acumulou durante a noite devido ao nevoeiro cerrado 0.1 mm


----------



## Sanxito (30 Nov 2018 às 11:52)

Bom dia.
Sigo já sem nevoeiro, com 15.0ºc e 93%HR, após minima de 9.8ºc pelas 8:08.
O nevoeiro desta noite e manhã rendeu 0.4 mm.

Os dados de ontem foram os seguintes:

Tmin 8.4ºc (00:08)
Tmax 17.1ºc (11:36)
Humidade 98% / 89%
Vento max. 42 Km/h SE (15:24)
Precipitação 12.4 mm
Rate Max. 39.8 mm/h (16:27)


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2018 às 11:58)

O sol já brilha e o nevoeiro agora apenas se concentra junto ao rio.

T. Atual: *12,3ºC *
HR: 99%
Vento: Nulo
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2018 às 13:31)

O dia hoje começou com nevoeiro cerrado, e bem frio, e parece-me que o nevoeiro não está com muita vontade de se dissipar.
10.2ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Nov 2018 às 14:45)

Boa tarde!
A manhã foi de nevoeiro por Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2018 às 15:24)

Boa tarde 
14,9°C
79% (bastante elevada para o aspecto do céu pouco nublado)
Vento nulo ou fraco, nuvens vêm de NNW









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2018 às 15:35)

Este efeito é revelador da humidade:





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2018 às 16:12)

E depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, que só se dissipou já depois das 14 horas, agora a tarde segue com sol, e com céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2018 às 17:32)

Boa tarde pessoal,

O último dia de Novembro começou com algum nevoeiro , que foi cerrado durante a noite , e até acumulou *0.3mm*  logo a mínima não foi muito baixa devido ao mesmo, *9.7ºc*! A tarde foi agradável , com algum sol, e uma máxima de *18.7ºc , *com vento praticamente nulo * *O acumulado mensal termina nos *135.1mm*, ou seja,  bem acima da média  Fica umas fotos do dia de hoje  Tatual: *12.8ºc*

*8.30H , 10.5ºC
*



IMG_2833 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2842 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2830 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2845 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*13.30H, 17.1ºC
*
*

*IMG_2852 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*

*IMG_2855 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*

*IMG_2857 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*

*IMG_2849 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2848 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_2858 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr
*
*


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2018 às 17:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> O último dia de Novembro começou com algum nevoeiro , que foi cerrado durante a noite , e até acumulou *0.3mm*  logo a mínima não foi muito baixa devido ao mesmo, *9.7ºc*! A tarde foi agradável , com algum sol, e uma máxima de *18.7ºc , *com vento praticamente nulo * *O acumulado mensal termina nos *135.1mm*, ou seja,  bem acima da média  Fica umas fotos do dia de hoje  Tatual: *12.8ºc*
> 
> ...



Acabei de ficar de boca aberta ao olhar para estas tuas fotos, estão de topo, é desde a 1ª á última.
Continua assim, que vai no bom caminho, tens feito aqui uns belos registo fotográficos.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2018 às 17:53)

Boas,

*14,2ºC *por aqui com Nortada fraca. Nevoeiro novamente em formação sobre o Parque da Paz.
Mês de Novembro fantástico, a fazer lembrar Março com um total de *127,2mm* contabilizados.

@Ricardo Carvalho

Fotos espectaculares, a nossa Arrábida sempre deslumbrante


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2018 às 18:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acabei de ficar de boca aberta ao olhar para estas tuas fotos, estão de topo, é desde a 1ª á última.
> Continua assim, que vai no bom caminho, tens feito aqui uns belos registo fotográficos.



Obrigado Pedro   Algumas não têm uma luz muito favorável, mas foram tiradas com imenso prazer, e no momento do dia que tive tempo! E pronto, umas saem mais ou menos boas , e outras nem tanto! O tempo ajudará a que saia cada vez mais boas,que más   A Arrábida como diz o  @criz0r, e muito bem, com a sua beleza também ajuda sempre muito  Obrigado aos dois .


----------



## meko60 (30 Nov 2018 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.
O mês de Novembro encerra com um acumulado de 146mm.


----------



## PaulusLx (30 Nov 2018 às 19:32)

Um apanhado da volta hoje por Sintra - Colares descendo pela EN375 num vídeo que coloquei no Facebook e pelos vistos não dá para embutir aqui - estou também a enviar para o Youtube

Podem ver entretanto *AQUI*


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2018 às 19:50)

Tarde agradável com sol e algumas nuvens, nomeadamente no quadrante leste.

@Ricardo Carvalho Fotos espetaculares como sempre  Cada vez que tenho uma oportunidade, nunca perco a vontade de revisitar esse tesouro natural 

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima: *7,5ºC *
Máxima: *15,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *(devido ao nevoeiro) 

T. Atual: *11,6ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2018 às 20:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> O último dia de Novembro começou com algum nevoeiro , que foi cerrado durante a noite , e até acumulou *0.3mm*  logo a mínima não foi muito baixa devido ao mesmo, *9.7ºc*! A tarde foi agradável , com algum sol, e uma máxima de *18.7ºc , *com vento praticamente nulo * *O acumulado mensal termina nos *135.1mm*, ou seja,  bem acima da média  Fica umas fotos do dia de hoje  Tatual: *12.8ºc*
> 
> ...



Que grandes registos!

---
9,2 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

PaulusLx disse:


> Um apanhado da volta hoje por Sintra - Colares descendo pela EN375 num vídeo que coloquei no Facebook e pelos vistos não dá para embutir aqui - estou também a enviar para o Youtube
> 
> Podem ver entretanto *AQUI*



Belo resumo, aí estão as provas de um acumulado mensal brutal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2018 às 21:28)

Mais um dia em que não pude acompanhar o fórum, no entanto já tenho dados sobre o último dia de outono. 

Curioso é que na Charneca o nevoeiro dissipou-se às 2:30 e em Corroios foi só às 8:30. Lá está mais uma vez o Tejo a influenciar no clima.

Charneca da Caparica: 
- Máx: 14,3°C (às 15:20)
- Mín: 8,2°C (às 9:30, curioso)
- Prec: 0 mm 
- Número de horas com nevoeiro: 2

Corroios: 
- Máx: 14,5°C (às 15:05)
- Mín: 6,2°C (às 7:20)
- Número de horas com nevoeiro: 8 
- Em Corroios deve ter chovido alguma coisa, pois o chão estava molhado.

O mês segue então com 145 mm (aproximadamente). Outubro seguiu com 78 mm (aproximadamente) e Setembro com 0 mm, portanto, o outono vai com 218 mm, o que é mais do que a média para o outono.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2018 às 21:42)

ATUALIZAÇÃO: A temperatura acabou de diminuir dos 8,2°C. Está neste momento nos 8°C. 
Portanto, a mínima poderá ser mais baixa que aquela que eu registei.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2018 às 22:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> O último dia de Novembro começou com algum nevoeiro , que foi cerrado durante a noite , e até acumulou *0.3mm*  logo a mínima não foi muito baixa devido ao mesmo, *9.7ºc*! A tarde foi agradável , com algum sol, e uma máxima de *18.7ºc , *com vento praticamente nulo  O acumulado mensal termina nos *135.1mm*, ou seja,  bem acima da média  Fica umas fotos do dia de hoje  Tatual: *12.8ºc*
> 
> ...


Lindas!  A zona da Arrábida nunca desilude  Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## PaulusLx (30 Nov 2018 às 22:46)

A serra 'acordou'! De Sintra a Colares
Hoje de manhã desci pela estrada de Sintra a Colares, a 375. Ainda antes da Regaleira passei pela cascata dos Pisões, depois o regato - 'Rio das Pedras' - a chegar ao Largo do Rato e ao início da Estrada das Sequóias. Parei na Tapada de Monserrate, o lago está pleno, as cascatas do local a despejar bem. Ainda nesta mesma estrada as linhas de água junto ao Chafariz de Beckford e ao Chafariz dos Ladrões. Depois, a Ribeira de Colares junto à Quinta do Vinagre, e o 'Rio Velho', Ribeira dos Capuchos ou Ribeira da Abreja já na parte baixa de Colares. A primeira sequência das fotos exibidas no clip é do iphone, depois as da câmera 360 mas aqui em modo 'gopro' e alguns clips 'planos' também da 360.
Em termos sonoros a trilha do 'The Big Country'.

​


----------



## PaulusLx (30 Nov 2018 às 22:47)

A serra 'acordou'! De Sintra a Colares
Hoje de manhã desci pela estrada de Sintra a Colares, a 375. Ainda antes da Regaleira passei pela cascata dos Pisões, depois o regato - 'Rio das Pedras' - a chegar ao Largo do Rato e ao início da Estrada das Sequóias. Parei na Tapada de Monserrate, o lago está pleno, as cascatas do local a despejar bem. Ainda nesta mesma estrada as linhas de água junto ao Chafariz de Beckford e ao Chafariz dos Ladrões. Depois, a Ribeira de Colares junto à Quinta do Vinagre, e o 'Rio Velho', Ribeira dos Capuchos ou Ribeira da Abreja já na parte baixa de Colares. A primeira sequência das fotos exibidas no clip é do iphone, depois as da câmera 360 mas aqui em modo 'gopro' e alguns clips 'planos' também da 360.
Em termos sonoros a trilha do 'The Big Country'.

​


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2018 às 23:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fica umas fotos do dia de hoje
> 
> *8.30H , 10.5ºC
> *
> ...


Fotos absolutamente horrorosas... 

Se aqui há uns tempos eras tu, agora sou eu que começo a ficar sem palavras para descrever a beleza das fotos com que nos tens presenteado ultimamente 
Como estava há pouco a pensar em auroras boreais, toma lá um_ tehdä leuka pudota!_ Que é o que diria, certamente, um finlandês


----------



## fhff (30 Nov 2018 às 23:49)

Fechei o mês com 226 mm em Nafarros, Sintra. Que belo mês de chuva. Mais 4 mm que no mês de Março. Ontem, a frente deixou 29 mm.


----------



## remember (30 Nov 2018 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia com o prato do dia, dos últimos tempos: Nevoeiro 
Só desapareceu após as 13h, minima de 7.5ºC e máxima de 15.5ºC.
O mês fechou com 169.4 mm


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2018 às 06:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 joli !! 

To be or not to be *NIKON  *


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2018 às 07:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Pedro   Algumas *não têm uma luz muito favorável*, mas foram tiradas com imenso prazer, e no momento do dia que tive tempo! E pronto, umas saem mais ou menos boas , e outras nem tanto!



Bom dia, 
Joga nunca com o t° do BDB? (Dedução quando olho os vossos EXIF)


----------



## Toby (1 Dez 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

TN mini: 5.0° 13/11
TN maxi 15.1° 10/11
TX mini: 13.5° 29/11
TX maxi: 21.2° 16/11
Vento: 66.0 km/h 17/11
Chuva: 31.8mm 11/11, cumul 147.8mm, cumul 2018 892.0mm


----------



## Sanxito (1 Dez 2018 às 11:11)

Bom dia. 
A mínima desta noite ficou pelos 7.6°c pelas 7:13. 
Sigo agora com o nevoeiro a dissipar-se, 12.4°c e 97%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2018 às 10:57)

RStorm disse:


> Tarde agradável com sol e algumas nuvens, nomeadamente no quadrante leste.
> 
> @Ricardo Carvalho Fotos espetaculares como sempre  Cada vez que tenho uma oportunidade, nunca perco a vontade de revisitar esse tesouro natural
> 
> ...



Obrigado Rodolfo, e nunca deixes de cá vir, somos uns privilegiados por poder desfrutar desta maravilha 



joralentejano disse:


> Lindas! A zona da Arrábida nunca desilude  Obrigado pela partilha.



É verdade, um privilégio viver por aqui  Obrigado !



João Pedro disse:


> Fotos absolutamente horrorosas...
> 
> Se aqui há uns tempos eras tu, agora sou eu que começo a ficar sem palavras para descrever a beleza das fotos com que nos tens presenteado ultimamente
> Como estava há pouco a pensar em auroras boreais, toma lá um_ tTo be or not to be_ Que é o que diria, certamente, um finlandês



Ahaha!  Obrigado João ,  do que depender de mim, podes dizer ao finlandês que é mesmo para ser 


Toby disse:


> joli !!
> 
> To be or not to be *NIKON *



Ahahahah..Neste caso é mais Canon, mas também serve  Thanks


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Dez 2018 às 11:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que grandes registos!
> 
> ---
> 9,2 graus.



Obrigado João, com paisagens destas é muito mais fácil 



Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Joga nunca com o t° do BDB? (Dedução quando olho os vossos EXIF)



Ajuda.me nessa parte, porque ainda não cheguei lá  Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (3 Dez 2018 às 19:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ajuda.me nessa parte, porque ainda não cheguei lá  Obrigado


Ajuste de Brancos. Mas fotografando em RAW podes sempre fazê-lo em pós-edição


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 20:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Ajuste de Brancos. Mas fotografando em RAW podes sempre fazê-lo em pós-edição



Boa noite,

Não, é uma correção com um risco limitar o tratamento pós-traitement ou queimar as baixas luzes.
Para a minha parte, um tratamento pós-traitement acentuado retira a natureza da fotografia.
Argentário expunhas à 400 ASA um filme de 200 ASA, o tratamento do negativo era o BDB, e o ampliador ajustava-o simplesmente tornado mas não baixa ou elevada a luz.
Numérico né a mesma coisa, a luz a tratar está primeiro à que retorna pela lentilha.
Parecer pessoal de um velho.

O meu primeiro, há muito muito tempo : https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/NbYAAOSwmrlU1kbe/s-l300.jpg


----------



## Toby (3 Dez 2018 às 21:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, com paisagens destas é muito mais fácil
> Ajuda.me nessa parte, porque ainda não cheguei lá  Obrigado



Boa noite,


Com o meu português, não é ganha 

Quando olho os EXIF, tomas as teus fotografias em modo AUTO, tens tentar o modo prioridade velocidade e diafragma?
Um bom meio para compreender o triângulo foto (sensibilidade/velocidade/abertura) é utilizar isto:
http://www.galerie-photo.com/images/mire-16cm-RVB.jpg
http://fred.just.free.fr/Photo/mire10x15.png
Penso que FOTOCOLOR à Lisboa deve ter aquilo.
Começas com um BLD AUTO e um modo prioridade abertura, tomas fotografias da mira alterando a tua abertura, seguidamente idem com 1IL, seguidamente 2IL positivo, você fazes a mesma coisa IL negativo.
Tomas as teus fotografias em RAW sob LR (vi que utilizas LR) modo AUTO sem nenhuma correção, produto bruto de fundição. 
Fotografia em interior com uma iluminação artificial de 5000k por exemplo (o importante é guardar o mesmo ambiente de luz escritório fechado, vertente beijada, sem luz do dia)
Vais ver enormes umas diferenças.
O BLD por defeito do teu Canon é à qual t°? 
O teu ecrã é calibrado? Posso emprestá-lo uma sonda X-enrugar se aquilo puder ajudá-lo.

Vou parar-se se não vou fazer-me tirar as orelhas pelo proprietário  ... ici c'est météo pas photo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Dez 2018 às 11:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Ajuste de Brancos. Mas fotografando em RAW podes sempre fazê-lo em pós-edição





Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Não, é uma correção com um risco limitar o tratamento pós-traitement ou queimar as baixas luzes.
> Para a minha parte, um tratamento pós-traitement acentuado retira a natureza da fotografia.
> ...





Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> 
> Com o meu português, não é ganha
> ...



Obrigado ao dois pelas dicas e ensinamentos  Depois vou mostrando as "amostras"  , para ver como estão  a evoluir as coisas  Mais alguma dúvida falo por msg privada para não encher os tópicos! 

Desculpem o off-topic


----------

